# GXW-56 and GX56 Owners Sound Off Here: Let's Get An Official Count



## tyler durden

Yeah, y'all know the drill by now.

Post photos here of your new atomic GXW-56 or non-atomic GX56.

I am waiting for the U.S. release of the GX56-1A.

Let the frenzy begin!

;-)


----------



## d2mac

im in!


----------



## redeye

got mine on order :-! red one.


----------



## carrot

redeye said:


> got mine on order :-! red one.


Got to ask, where can you order one? I have a sick feeling we'll never officially see these in the UK...

cheers, Dave


----------



## c0okiem0nster

carrot said:


> Got to ask, where can you order one? I have a sick feeling we'll never officially see these in the UK...
> 
> cheers, Dave


Got the same feeling here.. I'm in desperate need for this watch.. o|o|


----------



## duke4c

Got gold variant from Higuci for 22000 YEN... it's on it's way to Canada...

I'm excited and worried (about the size) at the same time.

We'll see how it goes... 7" wrist used to atomic frog might and might not tolerate this beast if it's too big it might be record fast trip to sales corner for this one... :think:


----------



## carrot

c0okiem0nster said:


> Got the same feeling here.. I'm in desperate need for this watch.. o|o|


Excellent so it's not just me then!

C'mon Casio why can't we just walk into Argos and buy this sort of thing? Why must it always be so difficult to get?


----------



## Sjors

Now I also like the black version. It's that red shock absorber!

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## cjbtaylor

c0okiem0nster said:


> Got the same feeling here.. I'm in desperate need for this watch.. o|o|


Ok so I am getting this sent to me next week from Sunny watches in holland.
€135.10 inc ups tracked delivery to the UK.

I cant wait.
Hope this helps.
Ps Im not bothered about the time sync thing, It gives me an excuse to play with the watch.


----------



## c0okiem0nster

cjbtaylor said:


> Ok so I am getting this sent to me next week from Sunny watches in holland.
> €135.10 inc ups tracked delivery to the UK.
> 
> I cant wait.
> Hope this helps.
> Ps Im not bothered about the time sync thing, It gives me an excuse to play with the watch.


Thanks for the info mate!
Pulled the trigger.. :-d
Urghh can't wait any longer..

Ok now I'm in a bigger problem. Used up my 2 months allowance already.. 
Really should've stayed away from this forum after my 3rd G's last week..


----------



## aznsniper911

c0okiem0nster said:


> Ok now I'm in a bigger problem. Used up my 2 months allowance already..
> Really should've stayed away from this forum after my 3rd G's last week..


Seriously this forum does mystical things to you!


----------



## cjbtaylor

aznsniper911 said:


> Seriously this forum does mystical things to you!


You Know you can really go off some people! what a great set!!


----------



## c0okiem0nster

cjbtaylor said:


> You Know you can really go off some people! what a great set!!


+1 o|


----------



## steve andrews

My finger has been hovering over the "add to basket" button for the GXW-56-1BJF at $260, but GW-M5600s are $195 on the same site and I only paid £65 for mine.

I know I will be able to get the GXW-56-1BJF for considerably less money in a few months, but the wait is going to be a _killer_!


----------



## Dantas

Hope i'm not late for the party!


----------



## redeye

got mine! photos to follow. id do it now but i have worked long days for two weeks with no day off and im too knackered to fetch my camera :-(


----------



## redeye

|>


----------



## tyler durden

Sjors said:


> Now I also like the black version. It's that red shock absorber!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sjors


The orange variant is awesome, but I will buy the black GX56-1A when released in the U.S.

Since these are the first G-Shocks with the shock absorber, I really like the bold red shock absorber of the GX56-1A. The red almost seems to explode against the otherwise strealthy background of the watch.

I wonder if Amazon will sell the GX56-1A. :think:


----------



## kmpn

here is the King and his clothes,









the red pieces are "αGEL®" from Taica ?


----------



## redeye

carrot said:


> Got to ask, where can you order one? I have a sick feeling we'll never officially see these in the UK...
> 
> cheers, Dave


from japan from ebay.

Thanks for pics Kmpn


----------



## Kooter

When will it be available in the UK ? :-(
Loving the look of this, a proper man sized watch.


----------



## tyler durden

Great photos, redeye! b-)


----------



## gregnoid

I'm in the club, yeahhhh.

b-)









Whouaa




























(i will create a thread to show the king with my others g.)


----------



## Micha

I'm in too b-) (GX-56)


----------



## c0okiem0nster

My 3rd day with GX-56.


----------



## redeye

do you know what i really like about this watch? the buckle, from experience in the past where the buckle failed me, this one looks and feels more beefy.


----------



## steve andrews

I received a GXW-56-1BJF today. Let's just say, you get a lot of watch for your money


----------



## Alexeibc

beautiful GX guys!


----------



## DCF77

Are the buttons of the GXW-56 as hard to press as those of the mudman GW-9010?


----------



## Dantas

DCF77 said:


> Are the buttons of the GXW-56 as hard to press as those of the mudman GW-9010?


Much softer; not even close to the muddies.


----------



## frank828

ugh i dont like reverse displays. is this a typical reverse display or is it better for any reason?


----------



## simple20

This watch looks great! Can anybody do a comparison shot with a g7900 or gw6900? It looks MASSIVE!


----------



## Dantas

There they go!


----------



## Bulldog1

Got mine today :-!.










































Doesn´t look too big - side by side with an atomic frog ;-)


----------



## steve andrews

:rodekaart Please synch before photographing.


Thank You.

:-!


----------



## Alexeibc

i'm in!


----------



## volodymyrqa

I hope that i will post pic here soon...


----------



## tyler durden

bump


----------



## BenzTech

A little late but count me in for an Orange GXW:-!


----------



## makai8o8

As of this evening... In the club:-! This is definitely a 5600 on juice:-d


----------



## volodymyrqa

Im an owner too  At last !111111


----------



## tyler durden

makai8o8 said:


> As of this evening, in the club! This is definitely a 5600 on juice!


Outstanding photos, Kevin, as always. |>


----------



## makai8o8

tyler durden said:


> Outstanding photos, Kevin, as always. |>


:thanks man!


----------



## Mecha-Shock

*Here is my GX-56. Have a GXW-56-1B on the way *


----------



## PoliceScannerMan

One here!!! :-!


----------



## nekromaniak

now this is new to me...did anyone see this in singapore/malaysia? i gotta get the red one.. reminds me of my g55001jf..


----------



## Mattthefish

My local Macy's FINALLY got an orange model in. I was on it like THAT! I just picked her up last night and although it looks a little ridiculous on my 7" wrist, I like it!


----------



## marcalbar

Got my GX-56 last week! b-)


----------



## tyler durden

bump


----------



## pam5j

1A owner here and 1B is at the P.O.  pics to follow.....


----------



## Kronos

Got my 1A at Macy's today:










See this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-1a-some-quick-shots-new-arrival-453076.html


----------



## GregNYC

Have two of them


----------



## clark.j.kent

My GX-56-1B is on it's way.


----------



## the wrong tone

I got the 1A on ebay. It came a few days ago, and it's friggin awesome.


----------



## Hestersueterhune

I want to buy one...they look great. Does anyone know about Japan Direct Shop? Are they good to go to buy from?


----------



## JohnnyBlazE

That's a great sized watch...!


----------



## fwupow

This just showed up on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Casio Men's GX56-1BDR G-Shock Tough Solar Mud Resistant Digital Sport Watch: Watches


----------



## fwupow

Had mine for a few days but late getting the pic in.










I'm still kind of afraid of it. Need 2 get acclimated I guess.


----------



## Joakim Agren

fwupow said:


> This just showed up on Amazon:
> 
> Amazon.com: Casio Men's GX56-1BDR G-Shock Tough Solar Mud Resistant Digital Sport Watch: Watches


$225 is to much for the non atomic version. Can be found around the $150-$180 mark on eBay!:-!


----------



## duke4c

Wearing the sme watch for 2 month straight...

Who new... when I opened that box I was bummbed by the size... but it didn't take too long to get used to it... this is by far one of the most comfortable watches I ever owned...

Now it's undesputed wrist king... for almost 2 month straight... this one is seriously thretening new atomic frog to become a drawer queen...

Astonishing... never before did I purchase a watch with so much scepticism because of the size... and never before did an unexpected and rather impulsive purchase turned out so unexpectedly AWESOME...

A wrist king on 7" wrist? Who new... I didn't....

I love this darn thing...


----------



## andyboy




----------



## theotherphil

This hasn't been off my wrist since I got it. Shame I only get very sporadic atomic coverage here in sydney! It works great back home in the UK though.


----------



## myfine409

I have the gray with gold display and the orange


----------



## Yoshi1981

DD from USN rocking a GXW-56 somewhere in this pic

*Picture removed by moderator. Please check WUS rules.

nevermind - not worth the effort to please some hypocritical guidelines
*


----------



## danic

Got the GX56-1 black/red and the GX56-4 awaiting delivery, I mucked around ordering and got black off of ebay from USA for £96 and the orange from sunnywatches in Netherlands for about £119. 
Seriously cannot wait much longer!!!!!! o|


----------



## frank828

just got my gx-56


----------



## HelloNasty1




----------



## repete

Got my 1a last night and it's awesome!


----------



## tokensolution

Missed out on a great deal on the forum here for a GX56-1A ($115 shipped o|) and casually bid on a GXW56-1A on Ebay for $207.50 shipped thinking it would grow into a bidding war that I wouldn't follow up on.

Low and behold my at reserve price single bid held through so now I should receive in the mail a GXW instead of a GX, for about $50 more. I guess to me the multiband 6 and JDM rareness of it is worth it to me.


----------



## RCM83

tokensolution said:


> Missed out on a great deal on the forum here for a GX56-1A ($115 shipped o|) and casually bid on a GXW56-1A on Ebay for $207.50 shipped thinking it would grow into a bidding war that I wouldn't follow up on.
> 
> Low and behold my at reserve price single bid held through so now I should receive in the mail a GXW instead of a GX, for about $50 more. I guess to me the multiband 6 and JDM rareness of it is worth it to me.


Actually the GX is JDM as well, but still worth it for the multiband :-!


----------



## tokensolution

Turned out when something is "too good to be true", it is. Asked the seller after the bid if it really is a GXW or just a GX and he appologized that he had it listed wrong and that was a GX :rodekaart

He refunded me, but fat chance your going to get $200 for a GX :roll:


----------



## clark.j.kent

My GX-56-1B arrived this morning. Been wearing it all day and it's sooo comfortable. 

Love it :-!


----------



## Hestersueterhune

I have a question, I just got the Atomic version from Japan....I love the watch but the directions are in another language. What does the L1 and L3 mean in regards to the Atomic watch timing. Which should I set mine at if I live in Ca.

Thanks


----------



## chonga

Hestersueterhune said:


> I have a question, I just got the Atomic version from Japan....I love the watch but the directions are in another language. What does the L1 and L3 mean in regards to the Atomic watch timing. Which should I set mine at if I live in Ca.
> 
> Thanks


It's the signal strength of the signal you are receiving. I believe L1 means the signal is weak while L3 means you have a strong signal.... or it could be the opposite... someone should clarify. But that's what it means. Hope that helps


----------



## franzy

My kings say "hi" :-!


----------



## clark.j.kent

chonga said:


> It's the signal strength of the signal you are receiving. I believe L1 means the signal is weak while L3 means you have a strong signal.... or it could be the opposite... someone should clarify. But that's what it means. Hope that helps


I think it has something to do with the backlight time:

L1: 1 Second Backlight
L3: 3 Second Backlight

Mine is non atomic and L1/L3 is in the menu.


----------



## strangex2

Just got mine 2 days ago, after haggling it 15% from retail price.

After getting it:









Comparison with the Final Frogman:


----------



## MightyY

Picked mine up yesterday at Macy's.


----------



## Kronos

The black was not enough -- oh no.....


----------



## snipe1

>

I'm (impatiently) waiting for one of these to arrive from Tokyo.

*UPDATE:* It's here! And only took 4 days to arrive. :-! (See my post further down on this page)










GXW56-1BJF


----------



## Hestersueterhune

clark.j.kent said:


> I think it has something to do with the backlight time:
> 
> L1: 1 Second Backlight
> L3: 3 Second Backlight
> 
> Mine is non atomic and L1/L3 is in the menu.


YOU ARE RIGHT...LOL Thanks for the help, that is for the length of back-light on the display. I switched it to the L3 option and it made a huge difference, it is much better and actually gives you time to read the info.


----------



## ches

got mine on oct. 1


----------



## danic

Well, I posted here already to say I'd ordered the 1A and 4ER but now I'm posting to say the 1A has arrived. 

I've read everything on here regarding GX56 and GXW56 and to be honest, most of the criticism is fair: the digits are hard to read in the negative display as well as being small, the watch is huge, the features are neither ground-breaking or new. But yet still.......I LOVE IT!

I do have big wrists and, surely, just as small wrists MAY look silly with big watches, my big sausage hands and log-like arms look ridiculous sporting a little watch, so therefore, I applaud its size and while the negative display isn't the most practical I'll live with it happily.

:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## zoidberg

Got mine today.


----------



## 1540

I GOT ONE!!! I got mine as a gift last week. It turns out that most of the items on our happy hour table were ORANGE too! I knew this was one large but wow!! It wears even chunkier than the Raysman.


----------



## clark.j.kent

I just realized I had not yet posted my wrist shot:


----------



## jimmy1

Im in - hoorah!







If Im honest I didn't really like the red buttons in pics Ive seen and had my heart set on the Orange version - but this became available for £113 (and possibly £14 Quidco coming back so maybe £99) and I had to do it.

Its is comfy and in my opinion its the right size - it IS a G-SHOCK! Ive always liked the 5600 but its just not chunky enough and having owned a Suunto Core there never gonna cut it now so the GX-56 is spot on.

It has presence, its mean, its gonna take a beating and still ask for more! It suits my style and I think Im gonna buy the other 2 colours aswell (hopefully the Gold GXW for sure)

.


----------



## Lotus

Siging in sir!










Loving this- and super quick delivery from Japan.


----------



## snipe1

.

Count me in for one. Just arrived :-!










I was so glad to return that GX56 with the negative display. Never again! o|


----------



## yester5

Love mine;-)


----------



## tokensolution

I wanted a GXW so bad, but got taken in by a deal on a GX. Here she is, finally!


----------



## jimmy1

snipe1 said:


> .
> 
> Count me in for one. Just arrived :-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so glad to return that GX56 with the negative display. Never again! o|


Agree - just returned my negative and ordered the positive gold. Should be here by the weekend......along with my auction winning Eco-Zilla - big watch face off!!

.


----------



## 1414DW6100

Although I am quite surprised about the high price for a non atomic model, I can't resist the watch. 

Planning to order the GX56 next paycheck! :-!
If only thr GXW56 was a little more in my reach. 

Great photos everyone.


----------



## lek_e30

here is mine....just reach from japan


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

sorry for the lousy cam


----------



## gdp

Just got this one today


----------



## jimmy1

Much better.....



.....plus it came with a friend :-!

.


----------



## BA1970

steve andrews said:


> I received a GXW-56-1BJF today. Let's just say, you get a lot of watch for your money


----------



## Marco

mine is on the road (GX-56...the GXW is too expansive!) :-!


----------



## darth_barf

The awesome thing about this thread is that those of us who have not yet had the chance to see this behemoth in real life can now judge it's size by the many excellent comparison pics here.. especially seeing it next to my beloved GW-5000 gives me a good impression.. awesome watch, really, just don't know if my 7,5" wrists are up to the challenge, and I know for certain that I can't stuff that clock into my gloves (ride a motorbike..)

Paul


----------



## DisturbedEarth™

Hey folks, new to this forum. I just got the Gx-56-4 Orange king. I want to swap out the band for a black one. Any ideas on where I can pickup a black band alone? Thanks


----------



## tribe125

Your local Casio service centre should be able to provide one.


----------



## JohnnyBlazE

OK ok, I'm in...:


----------



## Atomant

Guess I'm reallllly late!


----------



## wrxzzz

Here's my GXW 1B HYDRO on custom nylon strap


----------



## volodymyrqa

do not like the nylon strap... watch lost it attractiveness with it.


----------



## gpagpa

Jumped on the bandwagon with a GX 56 1B. I was expecting an overly huge watch, but similar in size to Pathfinder PAG80-1v and my Marathon JSAR.


----------



## 5 Minutes Alone

The GX56 is the best G-Shock on earth! I bought a lot of Gs after the GX (was the first G-Shock from me) but only the GW7900CD is nearly as good, so I ordered a GXW56 too now. I can't wait to own two of this perfect bad ass watches !!!


----------



## Ksgibson

Here's mine. I got it yesterday, and it my second favorite watch, after the riseman.


----------



## Atomant

Yes the GX is one of the best G's around!!!


----------



## strongergodzilla

im in too! Just got it a few days ago!


----------



## pastrana72

had mine a little while, its a little battered now as it is a work watch.


----------



## senna89wc12

Orange GX-56 with its little brother 5600CS. Love the huge size of the King. It's super comfortable too.


----------



## PhilR

QUOTE=wrxzzz;3559554]Here's my GXW 1B HYDRO on custom nylon strap[/QUOTE]

I like the combo. That's the only nylon strap besides a GasGas Bones that is burly enough to work on a GX-56. :-!

Any special tricks to get it mounted?


----------



## wrxzzz

I had to notch the strap at the lugs and melt the nylon so it wouldn't fray. Very easy to do. It's funny you mention the gasgasbones straps. I have one on order. I'll post pics of it on the gasgasbones when it arrives.


----------



## bxstylez

.


----------



## Time4Fun

Count me in for a gold version, although the new blue version is on eBay, The positive display works better for me, plus its *Saints* colors, _Who Dat!_


----------



## hafiz_hector

_I bought my 2nd one just 2 weeks after getting my super awesome GX56. Absolutely love it, next to the Frogman of course._


----------



## 5 Minutes Alone

Since today I'm in with my GXW56-1B! Since I got my GX56 as daily Rocker with HydroMod, I had to get that black atomic beast!!!


----------



## SaddleSC

I am in. I just bought this one yesterday and I have another one on the way to keep in the safe as a backup. I LOVE the King...


----------



## nslasha

theres mine!


----------



## BrendanSilent

pics of the orange one i've seen look pale orange all the way to really red. how bold is the orange color?


----------



## kj2




----------



## kj2

Got one to =D


----------



## ohai

Hardly take it off.


----------



## ohai

!!!


----------



## Feisar

My 3 GX56s

GXW-56E-1JF / GX56DGK-1 / GX56-4


----------



## volodymyrqa

GXW-56E-1JF Please


----------



## thunderzy




----------



## BrendanSilent

mine is finally on the way! come onnnn, Fedex! 

i would love to see someone take the black gel and black buttons from the orange king and put them in the black/red king, and make a totally stealthed King inside and out.


----------



## scamp




----------



## watchtoomuch

Just got my Orange one early this week. Love it! I'm working toward another one soon...


----------



## NeverLate

Hello all new to forum.Count me in the group GX-56-1BDR here love it :-!


----------



## tribe125

NeverLate said:


> Hello all new to forum.Count me in the group GX-56-1BDR here love it :-!


Welcome!


----------



## Glover

My Pics:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/i-customized-my-g-shocks-175775.html#post3660334

I also own a GX-56-1A


----------



## sonicboom

*Picked mine up!*

I ordered one from Oxlar through amazon. It came in 2 days! Unfortunate that it is not a japan model but a Thailand made version. I would add, do not try to get into your pockets quickly as you will have trouble! It is huge but must say it wears very comfortable. More comfortable than the mudman! Enjoy! I will post pics later. Michael


----------



## mongo

I ilke the one with the green screen, but i prefer the screen to be clear and no color. then i would buy this watch.


----------



## gregnoid

After my GX-56-1, 
here is my new DGK ! :-!


----------



## sharkfin

gregnoid said:


> After my GX-56-1,
> here is my new DGK ! :-!
> View attachment 385155


Felicitations!

Just love the DGK, guess what, incoming! hehe.

Can't wait.

Cheers.


----------



## Monkid

Count me in!! I just got mine before Chinese New Year XD


----------



## raze

new pic of my kings. got 4 and hoping for more.


----------



## rydude07

*Re: Picked mine up!*



sonicboom said:


> I ordered one from Oxlar through amazon. It came in 2 days! Unfortunate that it is not a japan model but a Thailand made version. I would add, do not try to get into your pockets quickly as you will have trouble! It is huge but must say it wears very comfortable. More comfortable than the mudman! Enjoy! I will post pics later. Michael


Wait, some come from Thailand and some come from Japan? How do you know which one you will get?

Also, dont know if anybody knows but if i can wear a breitling superocean steelfish or avenger on my wrist but cant go any larger, will the gx56 be too big?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Alan From New York

This took thought and impatience. The Gold was easiest to read, the Orange was a bit over the top, the red and blue were a bit hard to read. Finally, since I could not find a Gold, I decided on a DGK. It's the second easiest to read and the color adds to the appeal. (Perhaps I'll save my pennies for a gold GXW.)


----------



## wrxzzz

I bought a gold GX and before it even arrived, I bought a gold GXW. Now I just bought an orange GXW. This model is my first and only G and I really like it. Some day I'll spring for an atomic frog but for now, the atomic kings are awesome! Here's a pic of my gold GX(sold) and my gold GXW hydro.


----------



## wrxzzz

Woah! I just pulled the trigger on the atomic blue version! That make three of the four atomic version...I never cared for the red so I'm set.


----------



## Time4Fun

Well as it turns out, I had a Gold King GX and sold it to Meca Shock, then stumbled upon the Blue GXW killer deal under $100 so I'm back in the club!


----------



## the1hatman

Here is my King with his subjects. I kinda have a thing for 5600's 








Sorry for the bad pic but I only have my cell to use for now.


----------



## Jalap-inya

Time4Fun said:


> Well as it turns out, I had a Gold King GX and sold it to Meca Shock, then stumbled upon the Blue GXW killer deal under $100 so I'm back in the club!


Awesome deal bro. This one is next on my list. Did you find this one on Ebay? If not, where? If you don't mind me asking.

Congrats on the watch man, you got a crazy good deal.


----------



## Time4Fun

Jalap-inya said:


> Did you find this one on Ebay? If not, where? If you don't mind me asking.


 Yep here :https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/1-more-person-gets-ridiculous-deal-click-quick-504058.html


----------



## Jalap-inya

Time4Fun said:


> Yep here :https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/1-more-person-gets-ridiculous-deal-click-quick-504058.html


Thanks man, I actually just found that thread you linked me to, lol.

I'm going to have to keep my eyes peeled in hopes of scoring in a similar fashion.


----------



## stonehart

Count me in the mix......


----------



## kaffakid

where'd you get that cool case?


----------



## BrendanSilent

finally i can jump in this thread! BOOM!


----------



## trivedi.shyam

few people are worthy of the KING!!
I am from India.This is my first ever G-Shock and i am obsessed with it.....sleep with it.....I have the yellow Positive LCD one as it is practical and easier to read.....(Non-atomic model)
i also have a casio protrek PRG 130GB.

pls note i have 6.5" wrist still dis looks gud!! :-d;-)
med quality images captured from mobile...


----------



## edhchoe

My GX56 is only 2 seconds faster 3 weeks after I sync'd it with my atomic watch. |>


----------



## 247

just thought I'd help out those who are looking for the blue GXW-56E-1 watch for USD$90. I saw it here on this website Casio G Shock GXW 56E 1 Big Digital Solar Atomic (Foudation Exclusive) - Casio G Shock

shout outs to all DGK watch owners! looking forward to being apart of this club with my own GX-56DGK-1 arriving next week ^_^


----------



## PJ

I sooooooooo want the orange version too!!! Can't find oneo|

Love it and the atomic function is awesome:-!


----------



## BREAKWATER

Just got me a black and red one on order today.|>


----------



## johnny.bravus

Waiting for the positive display arrive. It´s the only that i have on two colors. It´s the perfect G.


----------



## defendnola

i have a gb


----------



## nohcho

I have a gold black king. Lovin it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## HelloNasty1

247 said:


> just thought I'd help out those who are looking for the blue GXW-56E-1 watch for USD$90. I saw it here on this website Casio G Shock GXW 56E 1 Big Digital Solar Atomic (Foudation Exclusive) - Casio G Shock


It says in stock but has not been. When the "size" is blank under in stock, means they have none.


----------



## ericng79

*Sorry I'm abit late to the party... ;-)*


----------



## Hueyx18

Whoa, after 9 pages and not even a single Black & Gold! Well I guess I must also include a picture:

GX-56GB


----------



## silvercrown

My GX-56GB


----------



## defendnola

3 in a row


----------



## gadgetguy1968

Hi guys can any of you lead me the right way to get a blk & blue king and a DGK blk & purple king. But I hope not to have to pay 300.00 each, thanks all


----------



## johnny.bravus

The blue is a little hard to find, i dont see it on ebay anymore. And the DGK u will CERTAINLY pay more than 300 bucks.


----------



## Reedster

Here's my new GB.... really diggin' it! So here's a question: would you consider the GX56's to be a true "Tool Watch" or mainly a concession to fashion?


----------



## onefive15

You just luck out, you should ask it yesterday! because the Blue&Black GXW-56 is selling in: G-Shock at Zumiez : BP
for only USD216 for about 1 week and today it just sold out!


----------



## Saonoi

This is my first G Shock....Count me in, please.


----------



## dobber72

Here's my one and only King, for the moment, I was waiting for a GB but the prices are just not justifiable so I shan't be bothering with that. I have decided instead on the GX56-1A, I love the red shock absorber and buttons.


----------



## tribe125

Reedster said:


> So here's a question: would you consider the GX56's to be a true "Tool Watch" or mainly a concession to fashion?


I would say the latter. Not everyone would agree with me, but I think 'oversized tool watch' is close to being an oxymoron.


----------



## WallaceD

I got my King a while back. Adding my name to the "registry".


----------



## Reedster

tribe125 said:


> I would say the latter. Not everyone would agree with me, but I think 'oversized tool watch' is close to being an oxymoron.


I totally get that... and you're probably right. On the other hand, the JSAR, I would think, could be considered one of the "all time" great tool watches. To me, they kind of go together...


----------



## Bubbly Tubs

Here's my two


----------



## SRVRDHN

i want a king


----------



## radicalp10

Just bought the limited edition GX-56GB. My atomic king 1B now has a companion! LOL


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

"I would say the latter. Not everyone would agree with me, but I think 'oversized tool watch' is close to being an oxymoron..."

"I totally get that... and you're probably right. On the other hand, the JSAR, I would think, could be considered one of the "all time" great tool watches. To me, they kind of go together..."

In that case, Suunto watches are overkill! They are a large large diameter. I've seen a couple of military types wearing em. Massive.


----------



## Scottish Steve

After looking at all these pics, I'm glad to see that it doesn't look any smaller on anyone else! Ok, there are a couple of owners out there who make it look like a normally over-sized watch, but for the most part, it looks at least a full step up from any other watch I've seen about. I like the style and the functionality, but it's just too big for me to wear. I wonder if there will be a smaller version? Even if it was in the BABY-G range, I might still go for it in a non-feminine colour.


----------



## UK300

Another one here i'm to lazy to set it myself had to have atomic version (gxw) from japan because here in the uk we can only get the GX56.


----------



## Reedster

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> In that case, Suunto watches are overkill! They are a large large diameter. I've seen a couple of military types wearing em. Massive.


Right, because in theory, at least, the additional functionality of a large watch, in JSAR's case, the sturdiness and readability, and in Suunto's case, the compass, altimeter, etc., tends to justify the larger size. One could argue that the King's added "girth" is justified/required for it's indestructiveness. Ironically, of course, large watches also happen to be currently in vogue...
I wonder if we'll start to see these GX's being used by the Armed Forces....


----------



## Shocker

Found a DGK on ebay last night for $250 shipped to compliment my King.GB. Can't wait to rock it!


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Hey Reedster, great point. Which is where I was going. I think that's why the King was developed like it was, to be ultra shock resistant...more so than the typical G. Likewise, my buddy who used to be in the Army said that if he were still in, he would buy a King because A: it's big so it lets him know it's there and 2: it supposedly IS extremely extremely tough. (points like the screw bars for the bands and buckles are what sold him AND me on it's toughness.) I have the black with red buttons on the way sooooo, we'll see!


Chris


----------



## nohcho

Holy crap, the new mudman is essentially same size as the king.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsip85

This thread keeps popping up, so I guess I better throw mine in. Sorry for the crappy pic.


----------



## Shocker

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> Hey Reedster, great point. Which is where I was going. I think that's why the King was developed like it was, to be ultra shock resistant...more so than the typical G. Likewise, my buddy who used to be in the Army said that if he were still in, he would buy a King because A: it's big so it lets him know it's there and 2: it supposedly IS extremely extremely tough. (points like the screw bars for the bands and buckles are what sold him AND me on it's toughness.) I have the black with red buttons on the way sooooo, we'll see!
> 
> Chris


They use the same Gel that Asics uses in their shoes. I believe it's called AlphaGel. This surrounds the module inside the watch. Being a Super G-Shock, this is one reason the watch is called the King of G. Personally I wouldn't wear it in battle, too thick. I'd go with a slim Pathfinder such as PAW2000.

Scott


----------



## edox

By edox at 06-2011


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Wow, shipped fast. Ordered Friday, in my hands today with free shipping. I didn't get the cool "tall" tin, just the regular octagonal shaped tin. Any ideas why???


----------



## Reedster

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> I didn't get the cool "tall" tin, just the regular octagonal shaped tin. Any ideas why???


My GB came in a smaller tin as well... I would think they were just trying to get them out the door as fast as they could...


----------



## sameerb

Added DGK to my collection


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Understandable. I know some people who refuse to wear anything bigger than a swatch watch! I find it interesting what some people like to wear in the service and don't like. Some troops my cousin said wear a GPS on the opposite arm of their watch hand. He says that thing is HUGE....and he can't get one.


----------



## mario23

New guy here 

Found a Gx56-4d Orange online for $140. Hopefully I can update this with a pic soon.


----------



## dhodesign

nice collections.

new here. my share. my 4 kings.


----------



## SixtyLion

Few weeks ago I read a post here about lowered price for GX56 Black/Red on Amazon. So I bought myself my first G-Shock. Great watch!


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

It's a great watch isn't it? I love the clasp and screw bars of all things the most. Not only is the clasp beefy but it's not pinned on which is great so it should effectively be an easy replace. And if anybody has been in some of my threads, you already know I hate spring bar watch bands and the fact that regular gshocks can get dust and grime on the inside too easily. That's the reason I went mudman, now king. Great great watches.


----------



## jacpotscot1

Do they really make a King of the G shock in an Atomic?


----------



## Nolander

I will add a quick picture of mine. Just came in yesterday.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

<sigh> Green grass, I envy you Nolander.


----------



## ThugNasty

Got 1 Pic Soon


----------



## kospan

I got the GX-56-1AER during the first week of August and I have fallen in love with it! It is my second G-Shock next to the GW-3000BD which I received last June.


----------



## Yoda2005

Just picked up a GX-56GB yesterday at Macy's in Concord CA. I had one of those savings passes and got it 10% off.

Huge watch, but I think I can pull it off with a 7.75" wrist.

Update here is a wrist shots


----------



## Nolander

ChrisTopherloaf said:


> Green grass, I envy you Nolander.


Thanks. All it takes is an inground sprinkler system. I really don't do much more than that 









Another excuse to post a picture. I have not been this pleased with a watch purchase in a long time.


----------



## dirtdawg

will be getting a gx-56-4dr this week. i'm curious though, i don't think i've seen a lume shot of the orange king yet.

update: here it is:








lovin' the king!


----------



## Dantas

Almost forgot to register my 2nd: GX56-GB


----------



## vokotin

Here's my bad boy.


----------



## bobbyg81

My pair o kings. Hope ive not posted the same photos too much!


----------



## desire68

As you may have already seen. I got this yesterday and i'm lovin it!
Mike


----------



## discodave

Just got mine today and I'm in love!


----------



## supawabb

Gx564dr
gx56gb


----------



## desire68

New one.


----------



## garrapata

I just noticed that tiktox.com has got replacement bezels in stock for the GX56-1AER (12.87 GBP) and the GX56-1B (16.00 GBP) - I haven't noticed them for sale anywhere else. It's probably a good idea to buy now (assuming you're in for the long haul), 'cos you know that sooner or later your button covers will fail - and when they do, will a replacement bezel be available? Probably not.....


----------



## GShockMe

New King owner.


----------



## CDS

Just got this two days ago and I love it. This is my third g-shock.


----------



## slicksouljah

My 4th and 5th King arrived yesterday.. I want to complete them all.. I'm missing the GX56-1B..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-like-new-gx56-1b-596392.html


----------



## Casio G-Shock Hourglass

Hestersueterhune said:


> YOU ARE RIGHT...LOL Thanks for the help, that is for the length of back-light on the display. I switched it to the L3 option and it made a huge difference, it is much better and actually gives you time to read the info.


While on manual receiving mode;

L1-weak signal/no signal
L2-medium strength signal
L3-strong signal


----------



## GregNYC

I have 6 now: the ones in this picture plus the all-black negative display that came in a few days ago:


----------



## GTR83

GregNYC said:


> I have 6 now: the ones in this picture plus the all-black negative display that came in a few days ago:


I guess that makes you a King of Kings...


----------



## jasonlfc5

been admiring these for a while now and finally got one a few weeks ago its been on my wrist ever since.


----------



## supawabb

I posted having these 2. Such a beautiful day out, I finally got around to taking a few photos. Also have a GX56-1B on the way.


----------



## slicksouljah

Mission Complete.. My GX56-1B arrived this morning.. I'm now ready for you Army Green King GXW-56KG-3JF..


----------



## OaTzy

*wait a minute. i'm too!! ^_^*


----------



## GTR83

I already have a red buttons King so why am I impulsively looking for a "best price" on a GB King??? All these nice photos aren't helping!


----------



## charger02

Got here today! Back in the fold.


----------



## boomslice

GTR83 said:


> I already have a red buttons King so why am I impulsively looking for a "best price" on a GB King??? All these nice photos aren't helping!


Gotta have 'em all. :-!










Don't think I've sounded off here, but as you can see, I'm a fan.


----------



## slicksouljah

GTR83 said:


> I already have a red buttons King so why am I impulsively looking for a "best price" on a GB King??? All these nice photos aren't helping!


King's are addicting, the comfort fit it brings just hypnotized me for three months to complete them.. LOL! Now its your turn..

Special thanks to my inspiration boomslice and mecha-shock.. LOL









Cheers,
David


----------



## desire68

David, thats AMAZING!! I need to get there too bruv. well done!
Mike


----------



## slicksouljah

desire68 said:


> David, thats AMAZING!! I need to get there too bruv. well done!
> Mike


Get yours now.. Don't take a break.. LOL! Next year will try to be a frog addict.. LOL!


----------



## desire68

Too late, just bought two more kings (thanks to you bruv) two more to go and too late for the Frog addiction, i was hooked from the first time i saw the MIBR 1000RD-4 last December (i just had to have it) lol!
Mike



slicksouljah said:


> Get yours now.. Don't take a break.. LOL! Next year will try to be a frog addict.. LOL!


----------



## Yoda2005

I have 2 now.

Here they are:


----------



## Yoda2005

GTR83 said:


> I already have a red buttons King so why am I impulsively looking for a "best price" on a GB King??? All these nice photos aren't helping!


I think that the GB might be the best looking of all the GX line.


----------



## ayn

My first G-Shock, the GB.


----------



## robocopu

I have a red and black one and a DGK King,I do not have photos of the DGK but I think you all know how it looks !


----------



## Piowa

My Red King and I say hallo from Poland.









I've counted watches in this thread and here are the results:

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 50 watches (including mine)
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 49 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 32 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 18 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 16 watches
56KG-3JF (blue) ----------------------- 10 watches

Together 175 watches.

Greetings
Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Charging the King in the morning


----------



## maximumsport

Blue King checking in!!


----------



## Piowa

Looks like I have to uptade the statistics:

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 50 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 49 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 32 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 18 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 16 watches
56KG-3JF (blue) ----------------------- 11 watches

Together 176 Kings


----------



## Jr3289

King me


----------



## Jr3289

Checkmate










After looking over many models i decided on these, the GX56 in 2 colors. Thanks for the inspiration in getting a G-shock again.


----------



## Piowa

Another update

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 51 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 49 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 32 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 18 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 17 watches
56KG-3JF (blue) ----------------------- 11 watches

Together 178 Kings


----------



## Max Cady

Sorry to post late Piowa, but I have an atomic black and blue king, and then both the black and red, and the orange in non-atomic flavors.


----------



## desire68

Had to update this thread with this pic of "em all" lol
Mike


----------



## ayn

^^ damn son, that's awesome. I'm really feeling the red King.


----------



## desire68

Hahaahahah, thanks ayn, that Red/Black king was the first one out and i knew i just had to have it when i saw Riley showcase it on mygshock.com and thats where the addiction started!
Mike


----------



## Piowa

Will we get to 200 Kings before xmas?

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 53 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 50 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 34 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 19 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 18 watches
56KG-3JF (blue) ----------------------- 13 watches

Together 187 Kings


----------



## emgeeleem

Reporting in with my GB!


----------



## craniotes

GXW-56-4JF here:










Love it.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa

11 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 53 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 50 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 35 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 19 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (blue) ----------------------- 13 watches

Together 189 Kings


----------



## Tsip85

Let's go ahead and round that number out. Since you're keeping count, I added this one since I posted my pic of my three Kings:


----------



## Piowa

Rounding out

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 53 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 50 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 35 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 19 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (blue) ----------------------- 14 watches

Together 190 Kings


----------



## daboy

count me in


----------



## GShockMe

Piowa said:


> Rounding out
> 
> 56KG-3JF (blue) ----------------------- 14 watches
> 
> Together 190 Kings


BTW, isn't the blue King GXW56E-1? I think the GXW56KG-3JF is the to-be-released army green one.


----------



## Tsip85

Correct. 

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## Piowa

Corrected and updated, thanks GShockMe

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 53 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 50 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 35 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 20 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 19 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 14 watches

Together 191 Kings


----------



## dobber72

Here's my Orange King, doing my bit to get us to 200 Kings before X-mas.


----------



## GShockMe

I have the GX56-1B positive display too. Still in the box since I don't wear the King much. But the positive display is a must for me if I really want to use it efficiently.


----------



## tacmods/dp

I love my new GX56.


----------



## Piowa

Another update, six to go:

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 53 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 51 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 37 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 20 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 19 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 14 watches

Together 194 Kings


----------



## vala

you can add me to the list


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 54 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 51 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 37 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 20 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 19 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 14 watches

Together 195 Kings


----------



## Scuderia F2007

TWO MORE FROM ME


----------



## jackowacko

Im in!


----------



## Piowa

Can we get 2 Kings in 3 days?

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 54 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 51 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 38 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 21 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 20 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 14 watches

Together 198 Kings


----------



## dmc-01

Just received mine!


----------



## CUTiger11

Heres my two.


----------



## Piowa

Mission accomplished, but are there any more Kings on the forum?

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 55 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 52 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 39 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 21 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 20 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 14 watches

Together 201 Kings


----------



## Chilliluk

What do you think about durability..do you think that GX-56 are more indestructable than GXW-56 cause of they have not a signal receiver? Sometimes I think that less functions mean more durability. Less technology means less possibility to break when they get a "kick".


----------



## tacmods/dp

My new GX56 Digital Dawn.


----------



## Papi

I think that the GX56 and the GXW56 are both equally durable.


----------



## GSHOCKS4Ron

Here's mine:


----------



## Piowa

Digital Dawn trully rules.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 56 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 52 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 39 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 21 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 20 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 14 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 203 Kings


----------



## tacmods/dp

Thanks bruv.


----------



## Sjors

Piowa, since you seem to count them: i've got also two DGKs!


Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Piowa

So there is another uptade:

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 56 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 52 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 21 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 14 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 205 Kings


----------



## the1hatman

Recently picked up the Blue GXW56E-1 so we have to add another to the tally


----------



## Piowa

No problem, done:

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 56 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 52 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 21 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 206 Kings.

Let's set another goal. 250 before Easter?


----------



## meyekulbayrd

I just got my 1B saturday.


----------



## Sengyoku

Hi everyone! I'm new here, but I didn't come empty handed


----------



## Piowa

42 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 56 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 53 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 208 Kings.


----------



## Andrew Watkins

My first King, might be a bit big for me.


----------



## Finalgear

Had to join the Nut House


----------



## kramnor

The King from Above ^___^


----------



## Piowa

39 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 56 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 55 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 211 Kings.


----------



## Roger 007

Right here !!


----------



## Piowa

38 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 56 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 55 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 41 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 212 Kings.


----------



## Funkyman

Have an Orange King, got it about 9 months ago, in which time it seems to have gotten very dirty, worn, but looking even more rugged. If I want to remove the marks, I will first try just a rubber for pencils, then move onto something a little more adrasive.

No pics because I don't have access to a good camera, and there are far better pics in here.


----------



## Papi

Funkyman said:


> Have an Orange King, got it about 9 months ago, in which time it seems to have gotten very dirty, worn, but looking even more rugged. If I want to remove the marks, I will first try just a rubber for pencils, then move onto something a little more adrasive.
> 
> No pics because I don't have access to a good camera, and there are far better pics in here.


I would have loved to see the how dirty and worn your orange GX56 looks like.


----------



## Piowa

37 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 56 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 55 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 213 Kings.


----------



## airfrancisco

Count me in for 56-1A










36 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 57 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 55 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 214 Kings


----------



## johnny.bravus

Here is Johnny!


----------



## Papi

Please add one more GX56-1B to the list here. I now own a total of 2 Kings.


----------



## Piowa

34 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 57 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 57 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 (digital dawn MOD) ------------------- 1 watch

Together 216 Kings


----------



## Mint G

Put me down for two GX56-1A's, one personalised with a new GX56-4 bezel and strap. Works for me!


----------



## Piowa

32 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 58 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 57 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 218 Kings


----------



## G-ShowOff

Count my King in...........










Thinking about a second King (GX-54ER) for me after seeing all those beautiful Kings!!
:-!


----------



## Piowa

I think my task isn't very ambitious for this forum. 
31 to go anyway.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 58 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 57 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 42 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 23 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 219 Kings


----------



## M3NTAL

If anyone is looking to sell their Atomic Orange - I posted a WTB in the corresponding forum. I know most people look past that forum when trying to sell.


----------



## jronan2

Where are you US guys buying your kings? I'm looking for gx56gb-1or the gx56-1b for msrp or less, preferrably less of course. If I have to use ebay and I want ask here so I have assurance I'm buying a legit one. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Papi

jronan2 said:


> Where are you US guys buying your kings? I'm looking for gx56gb-1or the gx56-1b for msrp or less, preferrably less of course. If I have to use ebay and I want ask here so I have assurance I'm buying a legit one. Thanks for any help.


I got mine from Watches-bay.com - Mens Watches, Women Watches, Watch Accessories, Fashion Watch, Children Watches, Wristwatches, Watches at Incredible prices with Free Shipping. They are located in Singapore and they ship to the U.S.. You can also look on Amazon.com.


----------



## jronan2

I read somewhere to be careful about buying g shocks from like hong kong and singapore. I guess it's legit? Did you have to deal with any customs problems? I never bought anything outside the US before.


----------



## jricher82

I'm in!!
Here's my GX-56-1A


----------



## Piowa

30 to go.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 59 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 57 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 42 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 23 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 220 Kings


----------



## Erpelstein

Here is my king:


----------



## Piowa

29 to go. Reds 3 ahead of Positives. Go, Kings, go!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 60 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 57 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 42 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 23 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 221 Kings


----------



## Ripcode

Darn this forum! :-|

I didn't know anything about this G-Shock until I clicked this thread!

GXW-56-1BJF on order! :-d|>


----------



## airfrancisco

My newly GB. Love this King! Anyone know where I can pick up 1B other than amazon and eBay?


----------



## kfalk

A gift from my wife and son...


----------



## Mceric01

My brand new GXW-56-4


----------



## Piowa

25 to go. 

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 61 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 58 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 43 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 24 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 225 Kings


----------



## Bosox

+1 First king!


----------



## Piowa

24 to go. 

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 61 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 58 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 43 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 25 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 226 Kings


----------



## jas2

just ordered glx56001 from amazon £67,can't wait could be another week,they say good things in life are worth waiting for. i'll let you all know when i get it.love looking at all those pictures. jas2.


----------



## Babywildanimal

I recently bought a GX-56 and I really like this watch but since i got it the charge indicator has never moved to the high position. once it went to low and i left it by the window to charge for a couple of hours in moderate sun but the indicator only went to medium.
can anyone offer any advice on how to fully charge the watch. 
thank you in advance.
BWA


----------



## Babywildanimal

I recently bought a GX-56 and really like it. The only issue is that the charge indicator won't go to the high position. I have followed the charge instructions but it always remains on the M position. I would appreciate any advice on how to fully charge the watch. Thank you in advance.
Regards
BWA


----------



## Darren_James

I habe two kings (The 56gb and the pos display gold if anyone wants to add that to the count) and I have one stuck at medium for a while now. If you wear it daily it'll charge up in time. I leave all my solars on the window and most started at medium charge, but after a couple days the full set of them was on high. Either way, it should just take time

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.081449,-76.301413


----------



## Piowa

21 to go. 

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 62 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 59 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 43 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 26 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 229 Kings


----------



## Carlos the Dwarf

Got it today


----------



## Piowa

20 to go. 

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 63 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 59 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 43 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 26 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 230 Kings


----------



## Chilliluk

So I have also ordered one GX-56 for me...this version:










I like their simple module, (I was buying g-shocks with rich feature modules before and always I found out that I really need not them and do not use them after some time, that the only features I need is stopwatch, CDT and timer) I like this yellow display color and clear small classic font digits. I think G-shocks like these are best and GX-56 are the best one, cause they have best G-shock protection and solid robust case. My wrist is quite large (about 21.5 to 22cm), so I need larger watches..the small ones looks funny on my wrist. And I love durability and quality for a good price, because they will have to stand things like dust, shocks, scratches, sea wather..and if I will break them despite their durability, it is not so big problem to buy another.


----------



## Piowa

19 to go. 

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 63 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 60 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 43 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 26 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 22 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 231 Kings


----------



## showtime240

I have the: Orange, Blue Atomic, DGK, and the Positive display on order!


----------



## Piowa

15 to go. 

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 63 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 61 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 44 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 26 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 23 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 235 Kings


----------



## boklux

My orange bad boy next to my GDF-100, big thanks to ebay seller; watchesdeals for providing these beauties.










Compared to GDF-100 and my sons Baby G



















Apart from the fact that the time digits are smaller than my GDF100 and only slightly larger than my sons Baby G, Im stoked with my Orange King

:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Piowa

14 to go. 

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 63 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 61 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 45 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 26 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 23 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 236 Kings


----------



## Carlos the Dwarf

I was worried this would look comical on my wrist (even though my daily was a Vector/X-Lander) but it's been a week so far and the watch hasn't been taken off. Plus, I'm loving that it was only about $100--great purchase.


----------



## Piowa

Just wanted to bump the thread to gain more attention (and more Kings of course).

We have 14 to go before Easter

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 63 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 61 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 45 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 26 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 23 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 236 Kings


----------



## entropy96

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

We have 13 to go before Easter

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 63 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 62 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 45 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 26 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 23 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 237 Kings


----------



## jimmy1

13 to go......my lucky number:

Dont think Ive mentioned my 56GB-1ER or DGK

But sold my GX56-1BD so 2 up, 1 down.



(Pics to follow)


----------



## Piowa

12 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 63 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 61 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 45 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 27 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 242 Kings


----------



## gpglns

Count me in also guys. I have two GX56. The Red / Black and the Gold / Black.


----------



## Piowa

10 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 64 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 61 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 45 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 28 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 240 Kings


----------



## chewy99

+1


----------



## Piowa

9 to go

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 65 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 61 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 45 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 28 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 241 Kings


----------



## Ekan

Carlos the Dwarf said:


> I was worried this would look comical on my wrist (even though my daily was a Vector/X-Lander) but it's been a week so far and the watch hasn't been taken off. Plus, I'm loving that it was only about $100--great purchase.


I want a King badly, but haven't seen one irl (they must be rare in Sweden). What's holding me back is the size. I often wear a Sunnto X-Lander, as for big G's I wear GA-100 and G-6900 on my 7" wrist and they all feel fine.

Should I get one?


----------



## Sedi

Ekan said:


> I want a King badly, but haven't seen one irl (they must be rare in Sweden). What's holding me back is the size. I often wear a Sunnto X-Lander, as for big G's I wear GA-100 and G-6900 on my 7" wrist and they all feel fine.
> 
> Should I get one?


You absolutely should - when you can wear an X-Lander you can wear a King:




cheers, Sedi


----------



## Papi

chewy99 said:


> +1


You need too charge your King up. I noticed that the charge indicator is on "Medium".


----------



## Ekan

I´ve ordered one! Went for the GX-56-1B. Just keeping my fingers crossed that it will fit...


----------



## INHUMAN

56-1AER


----------



## Lex2

I have one -1B, one -4, and one -1A.


----------



## Piowa

4 to go.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 68 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 63 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 46 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 28 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 246 Kings


----------



## asphericalperspective

Love my GX-56. It was significantly larger than I expected it to be, but it's just perfect for wearing when I work out.


----------



## Piowa

3 to go. Still waiting for the first Army Green King in this thread.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 68 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 63 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 46 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 28 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 247 Kings


----------



## floydfan33

My first G-Shock and 2nd Casio (Pathfinder PAW-2000)


----------



## Piowa

Just 2 to go. Still waiting for the first *Army Green King* in this thread.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 69 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 63 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 46 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 28 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 248 Kings


----------



## Thevenin

Kings on Shrimps


----------



## Dangerjon

GXW-56GB-1JF, I love this watch!


----------



## Piowa

Mission accomplished! We have 250 Kings (well) before Easter. Can anybody set another goal for this thread?

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 70 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 63 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 46 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 29 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 250 Kings


----------



## photolitho

Count me in for 3 more ...

My 2 atomic and ma non atomic King robot naked


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 70 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 64 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 46 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 31 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 253 Kings


----------



## rukrem

Glam shots ...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 70 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 46 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 32 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 255 Kings


----------



## kahyeec




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 71 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 47 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 33 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 24 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 258 Kings


----------



## Sengyoku

I forgot to post this one up earlier... 56DGK modelled with complementary stripes courtesy of my missus


----------



## MadeAtDark

I almost bought the Orange tonight....she will be mine, oh yes, she will be mine!


----------



## Yoshi1981

Army Green King is in transit to me now will find a nice home nestled between the other 3 GXW's


----------



## johnny.bravus

My third king in couple weeks, and the 5th to my collection. Yep, guess the kings are my fav!


----------



## Sjors

I love this version. Arrived yesterday!

Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Piowa

First Army Green King!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 71 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 47 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 34 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------1 watch
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 261 Kings


----------



## mhammer8

I just caved and bought the army green atomic king from Japan. Grrrr. I'll edit with pix if it gets here 

EDIT: It got here!


----------



## rza1069

Black n Gold


----------



## Feisar

Received mine shortly after Sjors ;-)


----------



## ZeroExia

Just picked her up saturday


----------



## Havel 777

Yeap got the same GXW56KG-3JF in mail a week ago. LOVE IT awesome piece, took only 2 days from Tokyo to New York to be delivered. Love atomic time keeping - u can't get that here. Superb comfortable watch....


----------



## Piowa

4 Army Green Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 72 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 47 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 35 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------4 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 266 Kings


----------



## DMD123

Im waiting on mine..... 

Just ordered my GX-56-1B. Asked the wife to "get" it for me for our 10yr anniversary. 

Still waiting....


----------



## johnny.bravus

Arrived today! Long live to King!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 72 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 47 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 35 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 16 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------4 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 267 Kings


----------



## macleod1979

Just ordered the 56-1BER last night 

-J


----------



## Yoshi1981

the GXW collection


----------



## Amaro

You can count my baby in as well! = )


----------



## Amaro

Maan! Yoshi 1981, I really like that olive drab!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 74 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 48 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 35 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 17 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 272 Kings


----------



## edox

UpDate photo









By edox at 2011-12-23


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 74 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 35 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 17 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 273 Kings


----------



## waldoloko

Count me in.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 75 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 35 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 17 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 274 Kings


----------



## Robbie

Good morning guys. 
A GB from G B.


----------



## Piowa

The King family is getting bigger and bigger.
*275* is a nice score indeed.

Has anyone got *7* Kings in different colors?









56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 75 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 36 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 17 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 275 Kings


----------



## jack3630

Hello,
another GX-56 1AER is in the house, too!









Many regards,

Daniel

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 76 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 36 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 17 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 276 Kings


----------



## HelloNasty1

Piowa said:


> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 76 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 36 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 17 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
> 
> Together 276 Kings


What's the point? Obviously, you like the Kings A LOT, but.......?


----------



## Piowa

HelloNasty1 said:


> What's the point? Obviously, you like the Kings A LOT, but.......?


Just wanted to know how many of them are here and which one is the most popular... I got hooked by counting them. That's all.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## HelloNasty1

Piowa said:


> Just wanted to know how many of them are here and which one is the most popular... I got hooked by counting them. That's all.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


LMAO, I thought you were updating how many each you owned! Too funny. That said put me down for 1 black/red 56-1AER & 1 black/blue 56E-1JF.


----------



## gshocknut

I have a GX56-1AER coming in soon off of the forum recently, so you can add me to the tally  My first King!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 78 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 36 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 18 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 279 Kings


----------



## dantheengineer

My, current, every day wear. It might just out last the hand. (Perhaps if Casio made G-gloves....)


----------



## Amaro

Omg I've been looking for a strap like that for my king! would you mind telling me how you went about it, kind fella.
Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

*Looks like D**antheengineer has got Mad Max King. I like it so much.*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 78 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 36 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 280 Kings


----------



## Chrisek

FWIW, I pick up my 56 1aer Thursday (Macy's f+f sale, I pre-sale'd).


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 79 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 36 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 5 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 281 Kings


----------



## daveinspain

Just bought a GX56 but I can't get used to the neg display so I'm loking for a "positive" trade


----------



## dantheengineer

Amaro said:


> Omg I've been looking for a strap like that for my king! would you mind telling me how you went about it, kind fella.
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


Assuming you mean me Amaro, old chap. It's bought from a UK army surplus shop some years ago. It's actually a one piece Sleeve/cover. Cheap as chips, but does keep all the site dust/detritus off nicely. Stinks a bit, but is machine washable. (Which is to say, it hasn't fallen apart yet.) See shots below.....
A brief google using words/script like DPM, NATO, watchstrap cover, UK gives you... Military style Watch Covers - Surplus and Outdoors
You might come up with better if you exercise more patience than i. Even works on old Code Masters....


----------



## Amaro

Does any one have any tips on better fitting my king on my wrist? Like the fourth hole is too loose and the third is too tight :/ thanks in advance.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Amaro

dantheengineer said:


> Assuming you mean me Amaro, old chap. It's bought from a UK army surplus shop some years ago. It's actually a one piece Sleeve/cover. Cheap as chips, but does keep all the site dust/detritus off nicely. Stinks a bit, but is machine washable.


 Oh ok I see now! Nice! I actually thought you had replaced the straps with those, and since I am currently looking for a way to better "fit" my king on the wrist I figured this would have been exactly what I was looking for. Great project nonetheless, I might have to do some fabrication and come up with something. Cheers.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## slicksouljah

My complete KING's..

GXW-56KG-3JF, finally arrived..

Sorry for the low quality pics just excited.. LOL!


----------



## dantheengineer

Amaro said:


> Does any one have any tips on better fitting my king on my wrist? Like the fourth hole is too loose and the third is too tight :/ thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


Dude, last time i screwed with a factory standard strap, i left a nice new luminox ($200) that i was just getting to like, with a nice new NATO strap($25) at the bottom of the Cooper River in North Caroliner. 
Although you cant see it, that Code master has a similar "mod" to the below Frog (If you can see that, sorry for the crap camera) Basically cut four slots into a nice thick (2" or 50mm) piece of belt leather. Once you have it in place, it just kinda fits your wrist in time. I mean litterally....it just gets more and more comfortable. IF YOU CAN stand the offset. They last for years and all the stinky build up you get, you can just scrape off. (YUK!) But hey, it works.....
There's prolly better ways. but not many that last. That piece of leather on the frog was first on a protrek 10 plus years ago....
And the chicks dig the pheromones......Ok no....I'd scrap often...and..well!....in my case....anyway....


----------



## Piowa

slicksouljah said:


> My complete KING's..
> GXW-56KG-3JF, finally arrived..


I have the pleasure to welcome the first *7 Kings collection* here. Congrats.

Nice picture-story btw.
picture 1 - greetings of the new arrival
picture 2 - hail to the new King
picture 3 - new King's inspection

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 79 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 36 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 6 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 282 Kings


----------



## Amaro

dantheengineer said:


> Dude, last time i screwed with a factory standard strap, i left a nice new luminox ($200) that i was just getting to like, with a nice new NATO strap($25) at the bottom of the Cooper River in North Caroliner.
> Although you cant see it, that Code master has a similar "mod" to the below Frog (If you can see that, sorry for the crap camera) Basically cut four slots into a nice thick (2" or 50mm) piece of belt leather. Once you have it in place, it just kinda fits your wrist in time. I mean litterally....it just gets more and more comfortable. IF YOU CAN stand the offset. They last for years and all the stinky build up you get, you can just scrape off. (YUK!) But hey, it works.....
> There's prolly better ways. but not many that last. That piece of leather on the frog was first on a protrek 10 plus years ago....
> And the chicks dig the pheromones......Ok no....I'd scrap often...and..well!....in my case....anyway....


Oh gosh!!! Yeah I'd rather deal with the king the way it is lol I would hate to lose it to the bottom of the Delaware river or something, especially since summer is arriving. Actually, weird story... Today I decided to wear it on my right wrist instead of my left (on the third hole) and surprisingly enough it fits and feels very good! I'm happy and you may have just saved a king with your story there sir'! Since I'll be doing ZERO modifications to this factory band! Cheers! And thanks again

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## entropy96

Piowa said:


> I have the pleasure to welcome the first *7 Kings collection* here. Congrats.
> Together 282 Kings


You mean *283* Kings


----------



## johnny.bravus

. 4th


----------



## 02civicsi

Add me to the list for 56-1AER


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 80 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 37 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 6 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 284 Kings


----------



## Piowa

entropy96 said:


> You mean *283* Kings


Why?


----------



## entropy96

Piowa said:


> Why?


From your previous count:

276 Kings + 7 Kings = 283 Kings


----------



## Piowa

entropy96 said:


> From your previous count:
> 
> 276 Kings + 7 Kings = 283 Kings


I wrote about slicksouljah's collection of 7 Kings, but 6 of them were counted earlier*.*

Anyway 80+65+49+37+26+19+6+1+1=284

Greets, Piowa


----------



## powerband

c0okiem0nster said:


> My 3rd day with GX-56.


My knee-jerk response to seeing this picture was that it's a murder scene


----------



## Funkyman

Don't add me to the count, I chimed in earlier saying I had an Orange King. Just adding some pictures after I finally got around to taking some. The last watch (G-2110) is my only other G and I wear it when I am feeling obnoxious, but not GX-56 obnoxious. :-d


----------



## stavros_ch

Count me in!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 81 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 65 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 37 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 6 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 285 Kings


----------



## fenderstrat1184

Arrived yesterday. Lets just say I'm glad my friend Sam Adams was there to help persuade me in the purchase.

Its an absolute MONSTER.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 81 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 66 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 49 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 37 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 6 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 286 Kings


----------



## Herbieherb

Hi I'm a noob from Singapore & really wanna get me a gx56gb e gold x black king but don't seem to see them in stores. I prefer over e counter than online. Any chance some one can set me up with a decent priced one in SG. Many thanks, cheers.


----------



## macleod1979

fenderstrat1184 said:


> Arrived yesterday. Lets just say I'm glad my friend Sam Adams was there to help persuade me in the purchase.
> 
> Its an absolute MONSTER.


I have that same one, though I call it the beast! lol

-J


----------



## flangaroo

Add me to the list please, 56-1AER and 56-4ER.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 82 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 66 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 50 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 37 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 6 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 288 Kings


----------



## azrul

hi..gold king from malaysia here..


----------



## tomd1107

I've been waiting for this thread to come back up. I'm in!


----------



## desire68

Nice one Slicksouljah, You know i'm well into the "whole set" bruv and i would have been right there with ya but i just can't get into this last king and i don't want to spend that cash on a G that i'll never really like. Shame really cos it means that my set is now incomplete. Oh well, bigger fish to fry now, There's a new Yamaha R1 that i'm after and buying more G's dosen't fit in the plan bruv lol
Mike



slicksouljah said:


> My complete KING's..
> 
> GXW-56KG-3JF, finally arrived..
> 
> Sorry for the low quality pics just excited.. LOL!
> 
> View attachment 688437
> 
> 
> View attachment 688439
> 
> 
> View attachment 688441


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 83 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 66 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 50 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 19 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 6 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 290 Kings


----------



## dead of night

Hi, can anyone provide a link to the most reputable seller with the best price for the solar, non-atomic King with positive display? I think the model is GX 56-1B. Thanks, I'm ready to buy right now, but can't find a great seller. Help! I want to join the forces!


----------



## Rufus

I guess I'm in. For how long I'm not sure.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 83 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 66 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 50 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 20 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 6 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 291 Kings


----------



## craniotes

*Another GXW-56KG-3JF here...*










It goes nicely with the GXW-56-4JF:








(don't worry, you already got the orange one down on your list)

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 83 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 66 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 50 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 20 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 7 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 292 Kings


----------



## lucawatch

had mine up

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 66 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 50 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 20 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 7 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 293 Kings


----------



## 02civicsi

Seriously thinking of selling the black King for the orange.


----------



## Piowa

02civicsi said:


> Seriously thinking of selling the black King for the orange.


Me too. But I would rather consider expanding my King "collection". Bear in mind that orange one is getting more dirt than red-black one.

Here is a picture of used GX-56-4ER taken from the auction site.


----------



## 02civicsi

Piowa said:


> Me too. But I would rather consider expanding my King "collection". Bear in mind that orange one is getting more dirt than red-black one.
> 
> Here is a picture of used GX-56-4ER taken from the auction site.
> 
> View attachment 719719


I will replace the black King with another black G-Shock & when the orange King gets to that state it will be dyed or I'll buy a spare bezel & strap set to keep it nice & fresh looking.


----------



## Piowa

Here is an example of exceptionally well done dye of an orange King. Made by *tacmods/dp and called "digital dawn". 









Cheers, Piowa


*


----------



## 02civicsi

That looks good but I'm a old school camo fan, random blobs but a digital camo dye job would be pretty sick.


----------



## Costa_Vicentina

one more king


----------



## nmitr11

Please count me in. Just got mine


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 67 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 51 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 20 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 7 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 295 Kings


----------



## Piowa

My second King reporting 










56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 67 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 52 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 20 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 7 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 296 Kings


----------



## chachamboh

Just got my GX 56KG 3JF today! Yeah!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 67 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 52 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 20 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 297 Kings


----------



## craiguk

This watch is ridiculous! It looks bigger on my wrist than a Mudman does on my 3 year olds wrist! I love it!


----------



## wuyeah

Piowa said:


> Me too. But I would rather consider expanding my King "collection". Bear in mind that orange one is getting more dirt than red-black one.
> 
> Here is a picture of used GX-56-4ER taken from the auction site.
> 
> View attachment 719719


Did the auction seller use resin as an eraser @@!?
The dirty look actually looks very very cool. I wish the left hand side is equally dirty. People would think it is intentional. Def. have a set of brand new resin just in case.


----------



## Piowa

wuyeah said:


> Did the auction seller use resin as an eraser @@!?


Orange bezel is said to dye when it is touching black down jackets.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 67 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 53 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 20 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 298 Kings


----------



## Piowa

QUESTION TO OWNERS OF ORANGE KING (GX-56-4ER):

Is your orange bezel slightly different shade than a strap?


----------



## dobber72

Piowa said:


> QUESTION TO OWNERS OF ORANGE KING (GX-56-4ER):
> 
> Is your orange bezel slightly different shade than a strap?


Yes it is, I believe it's because the bezel is a slightly thinner plastic with an inherent approx 10% transparency which sits on a black case which affects the colour.


----------



## Amaro

Quick question! what do you guys think about print orange straps on a black and red king? I think it might look hot since the straps are supposed to be dark orange... Any thoughts. Btw i'm doing this because the original straps are ruined

Amaro,


----------



## carlfrak

BAM! Add me to the list!


----------



## WallaceD

Oh! I forgot to add my new King! My second!


----------



## Piowa

*300 Kings*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 69 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 53 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 20 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 300 Kings


----------



## cb1151

Add me finally







Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 69 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 53 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 21 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 301 Kings


----------



## Rufus

Well I got a new King. I like this one better than my negative display one. Just wish it had the atomic sync. Maybe it will be an excuse to buy another one. Thought I'd throw in a pic of the blue which I already posted just because.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 70 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 53 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 21 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 302 Kings


----------



## NJexit14a

Add a GXW56E-1 (Black/Blue) to the list. Received it Saturday and could not be more pleased.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 70 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 53 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 38 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 303 Kings


----------



## JoseCanseco

Make it 304! I've got a 56GB-1ER


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 84 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 70 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 53 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 26 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 304 Kings


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Where did you purchase that and how much if you don't mind me asking? Looks great and I'm not even a fan of Kings. That's the most stealth one I've seen so far. Oh yeah, do they make an atomic version in this color?



JoseCanseco said:


> Make it 304! I've got a 56GB-1ER
> 
> View attachment 741162


----------



## JoseCanseco

I bought it for $150 last August at Macy's when they were in production. You can still find them but they're much more expensive now. The atomic version is even more, obviously.


----------



## DeltaEchoEcho

Hi to all, im also a fan and collector of gx56


----------



## MiguelAyako

I got all the GX-56, Minus the BG that is already promised to me by G-Shock europe to JULY let's see...

And the Army Green is now shipping from hong-kong to my house I will most definitely make a family picture when they arrive... 

Love Gx-56

Current Family waiting on the other two to complete it...


----------



## jun0

You can add me to the list. Picked up a GX56-1A this past weekend.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 86 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 71 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 54 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 309 Kings


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Do they make or have they made a king like the popular orange one with the negative display with the charcoal grey/black surround and shock absorber only with a black bezel and strap? Is it possible to swap out the module and colored shock absorber from say the black / red model to the orange/black model? I'd be interested in the Gold/black model with the negative display but I don't see any atomic model available. The positive display Gold/black has a lighter grey colored surround and shock absorber and the gold lettering is a little garish which is why I prefer the coloring of the text on the orange model. Are these swappable with all internals able to be removed?


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

Ok put me down for an Orange GX56-4ER I just bought from Ebay. I'm guessing the orange will have to grow on me but I'd rather just replace bezel and strap with plain black. Where can I get these and how much will it set me back?


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 86 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 71 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 55 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 8 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 310 Kings


----------



## toonchew

Add me to the list. Just bought GXw56 army green on eBay. $263 shipped. That's a good deal right?


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 86 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 71 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 55 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 9 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 311 Kings


----------



## toonchew

Don't count this as new. Mine was already tallied up. I just got it in the mail. The band on this is soo long. I guess I have a small wrist. The band is sticking out at the end, it's really bothering me! Any idea on how to shorten it (silly question but I'm serious) also the manual it came with is all Japanese! Where can I find a English version?


----------



## HelloNasty1

toonchew said:


> Where can I find a English version?


Google is your friend...


----------



## tjlescher

One more, the Orange 56. I own a lot of watches and this is very quickly one of my all time favorites.

-TJ


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 86 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 71 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 56 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ------------------ 9 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 312 Kings


----------



## mike1

Add me


----------



## Kevinw23

I got the army green a few weeks ago, and just bought the orange from a forum member.....waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## MiguelAyako

GREEN ONE ANd A GOLDEN ADDED to my collection...


----------



## toonchew

MiguelAyako said:


> GREEN ONE ANd A GOLDEN ADDED to my collection...


Golden one as in the GB? Where did you order yours at? I can't find any...well one GXw on eBay for $460...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 87 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 71 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 57 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 11 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 317 Kings


----------



## Amaro

I love the GX but hate the easy it Fits my slim wrist. I think i'm getting rid of it. What's more important, style (look) or comfort?


----------



## dobber72

Amaro said:


> I love the GX but hate the easy it Fits my slim wrist. I think i'm getting rid of it. What's more important, style (look) or comfort?


If your GX has been counted in this thread then you are obligated to keep it otherwise the running total of GX's gets messed up. Style or comfort don't enter into it, it's a matter of principal, keep it or be prepared to incur the wrath of the people who do the regular totals.


----------



## dobber72

dobber72 said:


> If your GX has been counted in this thread then you are obligated to keep it otherwise the running total of GX's gets messed up. Style or comfort don't enter into it, it's a matter of principal, keep it or be prepared to incur the wrath of the people who do the regular totals.


Just kidding.


----------



## Piowa

dobber72 said:


> If your GX has been counted in this thread then you are obligated to keep it otherwise the running total of GX's gets messed up. Style or comfort don't enter into it, it's a matter of principal, keep it or be prepared to incur the wrath of the people who do the regular totals.


People (or rather: person) who do the regular totals can also subtract (not only add watches)... 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Amaro

Piowa said:


> People (or rather: person) who do the regular totals can also subtract (not only add watches)...
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


LMAO! that was exactly what I was thinking

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spuggs

My GX 56 1b is on the way. Or as I think of it, the Rollins. As seen on his National Geographic series. Watch him on youtube eating raw snake. The watch gets some serious screen time.

Damn. Can't wait. Anyone have a shot of it beside a GD 100 for size comparison sake?


----------



## jun0

You can add my GX56KG-3JF to the list. That brings my personal count to 2


----------



## marcoszam

Amazing! After almost two years a good mate proposed to count the King Gs owners, the list keeps growing and people show their passion like it was the first day 

Count me in then, for my GX-56-4 -as we speak- must be on a delivery truck near my place!

I'll show you some pics as soon as I get my hand on it.

May the King live For long


----------



## PoloJankins

Hello from Mark in Dallas. Count me in. I just got mine yesterday. I love this beast!


----------



## Stu65

Count me in from the UK.








and a bit of colour. 









Have a great weekend everyone.

Stu.


----------



## evritis

I am in.Hello from Greece.


----------



## macleod1979

Stu65 said:


> Count me in from the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> Stu.


I really like the orange one. Nice purchase.


----------



## shockerman

Positive display not my style on this particular model...


----------



## s2bu

Just ordered my first GX56, needed a new heavy duty watch after my PRG40 drowned in Santorini last week. Even though I have just ordered the 56, Im looking for a new strap.
As I took notice to this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/any-one-know-there-strap-adopter-king-gx56-gxw-56-a-578457.html , it became clear I need a double layer strap to make it look decent.

Does anyone know if there is anything else out there besides the B&Rs? I also stumbled upon this Casio G-Shock Glide Red velcro nylon watch band 23mm DW003 | eBay .. Will this do about the same trick?

Any help is appreciated, cause Im struggeling a bit trying to find answers when i dont have 56 here for measurements and thinkering.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 89 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 74 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 59 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 12 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 325 Kings


----------



## Sedi

PoloJankins said:


> Hello from Mark in Dallas. Count me in. I just got mine yesterday. I love this beast!


Hi and welcome to the forum!
Looks almost normally sized on your wrist :-d. Cool pics, too! Have fun on the forum.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## SmartUK

I'm after a GX-56-4 but there don't ever seem to be any used ones on eBay, for some (annoying) reason. People who buy orange are keeping them..!


----------



## Mike Hughes

SmartUK said:


> I'm after a GX-56-4 but there don't ever seem to be any used ones on eBay, for some (annoying) reason. People who buy orange are keeping them..!


its because they look AMAZING in real life!

and add me to the list of owners (see profile pic)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 89 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 74 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 60 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 12 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 326 Kings


----------



## Spuggs

Mine arrived. Already added to the list. Cheers Piowa. This thing does not seem as large as specs indicate. It looks just right on the wrist. And the comfort! Did they change strap material? I honestly don't think I'll be wearing anything else.


----------



## rac

hi all
the order i placed a week ago from e-bay has arrived ....ORANGE.. its a big watch . makes all the others seem quite small .
its a great watch and would love another one maybe in green olive ...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 89 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 74 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 61 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 12 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 327 Kings


----------



## marcoszam

marcoszam said:


> Amazing! After almost two years a good mate proposed to count the King Gs owners, the list keeps growing and people show their passion like it was the first day
> 
> Count me in then, for my GX-56-4 -as we speak- must be on a delivery truck near my place!
> 
> I'll show you some pics as soon as I get my hand on it.
> 
> May the King live For long


----------



## Chrisek

Just got another. I think i'll be adding at least two more later this month. Will update as i do. GX-56GB-1


----------



## Spuggs

How legible is is your negative display models? I've got Suunto ones and favor the positive displays. However, the King negatives look so damn good. Eying up the black and gold version of the GX56.


----------



## isezumi

Add my new DGK to the tally!!!
Kings are big, but damn do they look and feel cool!!!


----------



## Chrisek

@spuggs. I love the negative display gshocks, but i am in the minority on it. Most people on the forum prefer the positive displays.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 89 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 74 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 61 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 41 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 28 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 12 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 329 Kings


----------



## Chrisek

Of course, looking at the counts I'd say the negative display king owners are the silent majority!


----------



## jun0

Spuggs said:


> How legible is is your negative display models? I've got Suunto ones and favor the positive displays. However, the King negatives look so damn good. Eying up the black and gold version of the GX56.


The King's have one of the best negative displays in the Casio lineup IMO. I have two of them (Red/Black & Army Green) and I have no issue reading them in all lighting situations without the backlight on. Personally, I am almost always in lit environments so its not really an issue for me.



Chrisek said:


> @spuggs. I love the negative display gshocks, but i am in the minority on it. Most people on the forum prefer the positive displays.


I am right there with you. I much prefer a negative display over a positive one.



Chrisek said:


> Of course, looking at the counts I'd say the negative display king owners are the silent majority!


But it also could be that Casio only makes one King with a positive display and it is a pretty pedestrian color scheme for the overall watch compared to the other models such as the Orange, DGK or Army Green.


----------



## ΠΡΟΜΗΘΕΥΣ

Can I join the team........?


----------



## chuzzwuzzer

Me too ! New owner of the King !


----------



## Spuggs

Thanks for your input on the negative displays. I love my Suunto negatives. They really do look so much better, but, that's personal preference.







Rollins may not be a member, but does he qualify for being added to the list?


----------



## Spuggs

Other than eBay and amazon, are there any proper sites that have the GX56GB-1 for a reasonable price? I've got a jones for a negative display.


----------



## lalo1704

First Post!!


----------



## Chrisek

Right on lalo!


----------



## Piowa

333 KINGS

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 75 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 62 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 41 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 28 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 12 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 333 Kings


----------



## S.L

Another King reporting in!


----------



## LUW

Finally I'm in :-!!









GX-56-1BDR​


----------



## Keith437

Got gold variant from Higuci for 22000 YEN... it's on it's way to Canada...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 77 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 62 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 28 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 12 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 336 Kings


----------



## isezumi

I am already accounted for, but didn't leave a wrist shot:


----------



## terry

Here`s mine.Not satisfied though.After all the posts on this thread the GXW56 and the DGK is deffo on the list.


----------



## Piowa

Positive display Kings are getting stronger and stronger those days...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 78 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 62 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 28 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 12 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 337 Kings


----------



## Spuggs

Piowa my brother, add another. Damn. Only G I own where I've bought 2 of the same model honestly


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 78 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 62 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 28 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 12 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 338 Kings


----------



## Spuggs

Does anyone know if the rumors are true that this baby is going to be phased out?


----------



## dobber72

Spuggs said:


> Does anyone know if the rumors are true that this baby is going to be phased out?


When Casio announces publicly that they will discontinue them is when they will most probably discontinue them. Casio have not yet announced publicly that they will discontinue them so they most probably won't discontinue them.


----------



## Spuggs

Whew! Thanks. I could easily see buying another. They are just to damn nice


----------



## Chrisek

GXW56kg-3 reporting for duty!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 78 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 62 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 28 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 13 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 339 Kings


----------



## Chester Drawers

Count me in...


----------



## Chrisek

Go Chester! That'll be my next king as well.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 78 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 63 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 28 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 13 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 340 Kings


----------



## nmitr11

Does anyone have marks on his wrist by wearing the gx-56? I don't wear the watch tightly on the wrist , the watch moves freely and after 3 months i am starting to notice black marks on the wrist at some points due to friction. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Spuggs

mmitr, no marks whatsoever and i sleep with one on. A little on the wrist bone but nothing that other watches don't do. Black marks? does it wash off or is it more like bruising?

Ok, big question for you all: Where to buy replacement straps for the GB model.


----------



## Spuggs

ps DO NOT BUY FROM FASHION PLAY they are fake G's


----------



## Piowa

Sold my Orange King...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 78 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 62 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 28 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 13 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 339 Kings

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Please report your Mudmen G-9000 here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-g-9000-g-9025-owners-lets-get-official-count-738501.html









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spoonbb1

Yup!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 78 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 62 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 13 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 340 Kings

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stu65

Forgot about this thread and I have had another for my collection.
GX-56-DGK









Stu.


----------



## Coolio*

Orange King here.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 78 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 63 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 30 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 13 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 342 Kings

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lateapex

Military 56.


----------



## angrypossum




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 91 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 78 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 64 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 30 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 22 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 14 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 344 Kings

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ad33lak

Old photo and poor quality, but here's my set:


----------



## tomd1107

ad33lak said:


> Old photo and poor quality, but here's my set:


Impressive


----------



## Chrisek

Nice.


----------



## Piowa

Wow, *ad33lak* is the second King of Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 92 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 79 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 65 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 44 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 31 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 23 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 351 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah* and *ad33lak *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Maybe somebody more?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Guess who showed up to the party? I've wanted this one for a long time and can't explain why i didn't get it sooner. GX-56-4DR.









In da house!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 92 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 79 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 66 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 44 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 31 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 23 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 352 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah* and *ad33lak *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Johnnybrera

+1


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 92 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 79 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 66 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 31 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 23 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 353 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah* and *ad33lak *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mf6532

count me in


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 93 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 79 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 66 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 31 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 23 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 15 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 354 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah* and *ad33lak *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## boomslice

So, wanted to show my 7. After much delay, I finally got the KG.


----------



## Piowa

Please welcome the third King of Kings - *boomslice*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 93 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 79 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 66 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 31 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 23 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 16 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 355 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak *and* boomslice *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Don, at this point and time you aren't gonna find a new atomic king much cheaper than that. Just click the button . . .


----------



## metatime

Late registration here... have had the Military-King for a while now...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 93 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 79 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 66 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 31 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 23 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 17 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 356 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak *and* boomslice *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nardcore

All the kings. Count me in.


----------



## Piowa

WOW, Nardcore, what a display. Welcome 4th KING OF KINGS!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 94 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 80 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 18 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 363 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tanacing

Casio GX-56-1B


----------



## Piowa

One King for every day in a year... well, almost...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 94 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 81 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 18 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 364 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## shameless




----------



## lateapex

+1 ...again


----------



## Piowa

One King for every day in a leap year...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 95 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 18 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 366 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mike Hughes

add a dgk to the list for me ;-) already got my orange one down


----------



## Spuggs

Ok, can't really tell, but is this a GX56 in season 1 of Strike Back?


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 95 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 33 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 18 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 367 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Trying to wake up the thread and push up the score

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kandyredcoi

cant decide which GX to buy, but once i do. i will add it here as well


----------



## Bionicninja




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 96 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 18 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 369 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aryarewardhana

sorry.. just wanna ask.. is there any gx56 strap adapter?


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 97 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 18 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 371 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

aryarewardhana said:


> sorry.. just wanna ask.. is there any gx56 strap adapter?


I think somewhere deep in this thread there is a picture of King on the strap.
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Found one thread about it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-strap-adapter-7900ms-nylon-strap-possible-617490.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## phorvic

Here's a shot of mine, I modded it a bit, and love it!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 98 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 18 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 372 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aryarewardhana

Piowa said:


> Found one thread about it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-strap-adapter-7900ms-nylon-strap-possible-617490.html
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


thanks for the info.. i really want to use strap for my 56-1AER.. thanks :-!


----------



## SHANE 1000




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------- 99 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 19 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 374 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crazy Mecha

Hey, I have a 6" wrist. A g-7900 fits me perfectly though. Will this work and where can I get one for the cheapest price?


----------



## JxXx

Hi all,I just won an blue atomic king off eBay,the seller could even be here!
I have a funny request.
Cos it only comes with watch,no tin and manual.I would like to ask if anyone here does not want their tin and manual to give me?of course i wouldn't mind paying abit for shipping fees etc.Since this is only my 2nd g-shock(first being D&R),I do not have any g-shock tins other than that at all.
I am sort of perfectionist,i love things to be in complete order 

I am based outside US,but have an US address.Any kind souls pls send me a PM if ya Ok with giving up yr tins!
Thanks!


----------



## Bionicninja

JxXx said:


> I have a funny request.
> Cos it only comes with watch,no tin and manual.I would like to ask if anyone here does not want their tin and manual to give me?
> Thanks!


If you have no luck I've seen some people sell their tins on eBay, the manual for the blue gxw56 is in japan since its a Japan release so the manual won't be of much use, but heres the online manual: User Manual for Casio Watch Module 3220 - Owner's Guide & Instructions , enjoy your king!


----------



## JxXx

if i saw correctly,the US release has a thick English manual..
Yap i saw some on the bay,and there are people bidding quite a substantial amt for them!!


----------



## marcoszam

My 2nd King, the B&R 









Cheers,
Marcos


----------



## Piowa

100 black & red Kings!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 100 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 19 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 375 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## germy_wermy

This is mine, and I thinking of getting the positive display one so much, I am losing sleep over it!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 100 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 19 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 376 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Just trying to bump the thread...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## phorvic

SHANE 1000 said:


>


hey Shane, where did you pick these straps up?


----------



## Piowa

Let's try to make it 400 for Christmas!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 100 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 67 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 19 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 376 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dmc-01

We already counted my GX56-1B last December.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 101 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 68 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 20 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 379 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mtb2104

1st post... army green


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 101 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 68 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 21 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 380 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Louis888

1st post in the Casio forum...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 101 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 68 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 22 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 381 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wannabeWIS

Does anyone else not like the extra long strap length of this watch? I have about a 7 1/2 in wrist and the strap protrudes out pretty far and gets caught on things sometimes. I'm thinking of putting this one up for sale. Kind of a shame because I really like the watch otherwise.


----------



## skyxx

Woot! Finally found a Multiband Orange King. They are so rare! The non-multiband version can be easily had but not a Multiband version. I'm quite happy with my find!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 101 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 69 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 22 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 382 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mtb2104

Hi guys,

Thinking of getting another king on top my KG... Which one would you suggest?

Thanks


----------



## edrose

Here is mine.


----------



## Piowa

Really nice photo, edrose. One of the best photos of GX-56, I've ever seen.

_Polak, Węgier dwa bratanki, i do szabli i do szklanki._ _Lengyel, Magyar - két jó barát, együtt harcol, s issza borát. _

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 102 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 82 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 69 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 22 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 383 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

How did you get a yellow king? Do they even exist? I'd have to guess it is the flash making the orange look yellow?



dmc-01 said:


> We already counted my GX56-1B last December.
> 
> View attachment 885375
> 
> 
> View attachment 885377


----------



## Piowa

Just bumping the counting thread

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JacksonExports

This one just arrived.

Large and in charge.


----------



## Eighteeteewhy

Here's my 56...









And next to its baby brother...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 102 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 83 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 69 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 23 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 385 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dmc-01

Recently picked up a fifth King: GXW-56-1BJF (bottom right in the attached picture). The others have been accounted for already.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 102 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 84 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 69 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 23 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 386 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Made

Count me in.. Just bought it last weekend..


----------



## dmc-01

tic-toc/g-shock said:


> How did you get a yellow king? Do they even exist? I'd have to guess it is the flash making the orange look yellow?


I don't know how I missed this question...

Yeah, it was the flash that made the orange appear to be yellow.

Casio really needs to make this model available in more colors.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 102 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 84 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 69 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 387 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Made said:


> Count me in.. Just bought it last weekend..


Where? Where can I buy one?


----------



## Chrisek

The army kings are pretty well available. Check the bay, British amazon, rakuten, yahoo Japan, heck even our WUS classifieds!


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Chrisek said:


> The army kings are pretty well available. Check the bay, British amazon, rakuten, yahoo Japan, heck even our WUS classifieds!


Done and done. GX56KG-3D is on the way. I can't wait to be in the club. By the way, what watch is that on your profile picture?


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 102 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 84 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 69 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 389 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## DCMonkey

Yeah, got myself a red/black GX-56 in the Canary Islands this summer. Lovely bit of kit.


----------



## vRSG60

Here's mine. I have a Black/Red one too (I actually have 2 black/red ones. One will be for sale shortly, brand new still in box) , no pics of that YET.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 8 Kings to 400*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 104 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 84 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 70 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 392 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Damn! another count... Give me one more day! KING is in his carriage, on his way to me!


----------



## harald-hans

gripmaster said:


> Damn! another count... Give me one more day! KING is in his carriage, on his way to me!


Ordered yesterday - just received ... - 80 EUR for brand new !!!



















Greetings from Germany

h-h


----------



## gripmaster

harald-hans said:


> Ordered yesterday - just received ... - 80 EUR for brand new !!!
> h-h


HAHAHA !! AWESOME!!!!!! That was quick !!!I bet we have the same source! I did the same, same price.
it should arrive today.....
Suspense.............
enjoy the monster, I know I will!


----------



## Piowa

*Only 7 Kings to 400*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 105 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 84 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 70 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 393 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

The MONSTER is here!!! No way the world can end with THIS on my wrist!!!









Postman literally handed it over when I was leaving the house...
...so back inside, open the box, and take it along for a ride...









The first ten minutes I was actually afraid that this was a mistake... it is HUGE!









Turns out, I just had to get used to it and now I AM A FAN!!!


----------



## Piowa

*Only 6 Kings to 400
*
Nice pics, gripmaster

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 105 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 84 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 70 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 394 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## derr1ck

I'm here to join, my first monster, dwfinately way too big for my small wrist...

But i dun care, it's not a need, it's a want for me...


----------



## Piowa

*Only 5 Kings to 400
*
56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 105 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 84 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 70 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 395 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wesleyforbes

derr1ck said:


> I'm here to join, my first monster, dwfinately way too big for my small wrist...
> 
> But i dun care, it's not a need, it's a want for me...
> 
> View attachment 911737


Freakin awesome! Where did you score that DGK model? Those colors are sick! I want one and did a search on ebay and there was only one, and the price was crazy high!


----------



## derr1ck

wesleyforbes said:


> Freakin awesome! Where did you score that DGK model? Those colors are sick! I want one and did a search on ebay and there was only one, and the price was crazy high!


Got it from a frd, at 400 SGD


----------



## Atomant

Had this for the past year and hardly even wear it. Thinking of getting the black version. How do you guys think I'm pullin off the 56 with my 7 and 1/4 inch wrist?


----------



## Sedi

Atomant said:


> How do you guys think I'm pullin off the 56 with my 7 and 1/4 inch wrist?


Looks perfectly at home on your wrist.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## GOLDinBLACK

My first King


----------



## Atomant

^^^^^^^ Just got the same one today. Finally I find myself finally wearing the 56 which I have been neglecting with the yellow screen. Love the stealth.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 2 Kings to 400
*
56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 105 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 85 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 70 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 398 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tomd1107

I've got a 1B on its way to me that I just scored off the bay for $89 shipped. I'll post pics when it arrives


----------



## tomd1107

Got the 1B for $89. It was in almost perfect condition. Box, tin, papers, everything. It's a perfect addition to my 1A. Now I want the orange one...


----------



## Piowa

*Only 1 King to 400
*
56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 105 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 86 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 70 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 399 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spyharpy

It arrived today from Hong Kong. This thing is HUGE. My first King and proud to make it the 400th in this thread.


----------



## Piowa

*400 KINGS
*
56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 105 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 86 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 71 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch

Together 400 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## madmerc

Here is my GX-56B re-body. My next will be a DGK with purple stones or a GX-56W in all white metal.


----------



## Piowa

madmerc said:


> Here is my GX-56B re-body. My next will be a DGK with purple stones or a GX-56W in all white metal.
> View attachment 929038


King of Bling, AMAZING!

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 105 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 86 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 71 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 401 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## billbishere

Just got it in the mail yesterday!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 106 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 86 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 71 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 34 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 24 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 402 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pels_17

Chrisek said:


> The army kings are pretty well available. Check the bay, British amazon, rakuten, yahoo Japan, heck even our WUS classifieds!


How much is the delivery cost if I order it in Rakuten?anyone ordered something from Rakuten?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## arejayeye

My first G Shock and I love this watch


----------



## lolo96706

Here are a few more...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 106 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 86 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 71 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 35 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 25 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 405 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sjors

Oh, I seem not to have posted here yet, though it is a favorite model...

1 x GXW-56-4JR
1 x GX-56-1
2 x GX-56DGK
1 x GXW-56-3
1 x GX-56-3

I would love to own this... :









My own "Sjors Resist" G-Shock ;-)

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 108 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 87 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 411 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sjors

1 + 1 + 2 + 1 + 1 = also 6 ;-)


----------



## Piowa

Sjors said:


> 1 + 1 + 2 + 1 + 1 = also 6 ;-)


Qui, Viceroi Sjors.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 108 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 87 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 411 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pels_17

After more than 2 weeks of waiting, it's finally here! It's huge, I love it!


----------



## Piowa

*Army of Kings getting stronger and stronger!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 108 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 87 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 412 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## steve399

I have a 1B with a 1A coming.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 109 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 88 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 414 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hwkaholic

Mine is en route!!! Should be here Friday!!


----------



## osscar

+ one more *GX56GB*-*1*
my indestructible combo:


----------



## Piowa

Nice combo, Osscar

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 109 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 88 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 54 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 415 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Grimka

Hi!! I'm in....


----------



## Piowa

Welcome on board, Grimka

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 110 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 88 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 54 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 416 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## demon2360

cheers!
I added myself to the top of the list b-)



Piowa said:


> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 111 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 88 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 54 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 27 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 
> Together 417 Kings
> 
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)


----------



## Hwkaholic

Added to my humble collection today...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 111 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 88 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 55 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 27 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 418 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bulldog1

This is the state so far...


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Army King


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 112 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 89 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 55 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 422 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## John_Harrison

Please add 2 x GX56-1BER to the list.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 112 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 91 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 55 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 25 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 424 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## exc-hulk

Bulldog1 said:


> This is the state so far...
> 
> View attachment 958637


Really hot Andreas !

Especially the KG...


----------



## mindgap

Hi guys,

just registered  

I really want to buy a GX56BG. Could someone please provide me with some advice for a good and trustful dealer around Europe?

Hope you guys enjoy your watches.

Have fun.
Michael


----------



## mindgap

Ok, just ordered the BG today at a shop located in Singapore


----------



## rasbrito

mindgap said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just registered
> 
> I really want to buy a GX56BG. Could someone please provide me with some advice for a good and trustful dealer around Europe?
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy your watches.
> 
> Have fun.
> Michael


I'm waiting for my all black GX56 arrive.
I purchase mine in a Singapore dealer too, great seller, totally secure and ready to help. He can send to all over the world (I live in Brazil)...
PM if you interested...


----------



## Spyharpy

Two more Kings I acquired. Both atomics. The gold/black (nearly new) and the blue/black (used). This will make three for me as I already have an atomic orange.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 112 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 91 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 72 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 56 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 426 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cxwrench

Doing my part to raise the count of orange kings


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 112 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 91 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 73 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 56 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 427 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tic-toc/g-shock

bought a GX56GB used from here on WUS so not sure if it was previously counted by the original owner on here.


----------



## Piowa

Let's count it anyway. It is just for fun...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 112 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 91 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 73 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 57 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 428 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## PAG85

View attachment 976487


You can add another King owner to your list!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 112 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 92 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 73 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 57 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 429 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kizale

Add a 56-1AER for me. I may sell it though if I get a good offer


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 113 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 92 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 73 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 57 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 430 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rasbrito

Another proud owner of a GX56:
View attachment 980880

View attachment 980881

View attachment 980882

View attachment 980883

I'm really happy!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 113 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 92 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 73 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 29 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 431 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## exc-hulk

...new arrival

GX-56KG-3


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 113 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 92 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 73 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 30 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 432 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dondi

Anyone know if Casio is gonna come up with new color ways for the King? Personally, I'd love to see a yellow and a white King.


----------



## Piowa

I afraid there will be no new Kings.

Here you can read about it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-king-discontinued-695285.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jamie Stretch

View attachment 984921


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 114 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 92 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 73 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 30 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 433 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mindgap

Ok guys,

by today I'm a proud owner of the 56GB-1ER. Love this watch.


View attachment 986369


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 114 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 92 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 73 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 59 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 37 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 30 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 434 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *ad33lak*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ad33lak

Just picked up a second DGK 

View attachment 988675


----------



## starscream

I was supposed to post here ages ago, but i kept forgetting. Sorry!

here are my 3 kings:


----------



## Piowa

Please welcome Emperor of Kings!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 114 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 93 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 74 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 59 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 31 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 438 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KO_81

Here's my GX56-1AER, and my first G-Shock...............


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 115 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 93 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 74 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 59 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 31 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 439 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## domeng

View attachment 1005047


Sharing from the Philippines, GXW56KG-3.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 115 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 93 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 74 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 59 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 440 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Everdying




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 116 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 93 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 74 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 59 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 441 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 4u2c

my orange G...
View attachment 1009335


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 116 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 93 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 75 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 59 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 442 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash Li

My first King - purchased today!
Hope to have a few more in time...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 116 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 93 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 75 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 60 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 443 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,* Sjors* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sjors

View attachment 1016036


My 2nd and 7th King (I got myself a GXW-56-1AJF yesterday).


----------



## Piowa

444 KINGS !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 117 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 93 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 75 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 60 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 444 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gf35

ATOMIC KING - arrived today...very impressive!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 117 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 94 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 75 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 60 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 445 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cxwrench

My second King...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 117 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 75 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 60 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 32 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 446 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mattias

My first king
GX56KG

Skickat från min GT-I9100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## dynosaur




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 117 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 75 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 61 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 33 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 448 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vozzybear

Hello,

after one month of waiting due to the crazy behaviour of the customs office my first king arrived and I'm very happy with it, so count me in, please. Its a GX-56GB-1ER.

Cheers,

Vozzybear.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 117 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 75 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 33 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 449 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nicekick81

Hi All, im new to this site and i want to contribute by posting my 2 recent GX56 pickups


----------



## Piowa

Welcome, Nicekick

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 118 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 76 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 33 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 451 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## roscotanna

alright chaps, I bought a GX-56-1AER yesterday but it looks different to the others on this thread... where others have red surrounding the display, mine is black and the 'SHOCK ABSORBER' in the middle is written in orange and has an orange line running around the edge of the face.... is this just the UK model?


----------



## Piowa

Here is a picture of all GX(W)-56 models:









If your King is different, it might be fake.

Or you could buy some kind of custom made from parts of different models?

Post a picture of your King.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## roscotanna

there it is! I would like to hope its legit as it was bought from a large retail jeweller.


----------



## Piowa

Looks legit, but it is custom made from GX-56-1A (bezel and belt) and GX-56-4 (module and the rest). Strange indeed.

Look here









https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-appeared-german-casio-site-404358-3.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Digital Dawn:








Custom:








King of Bling:








and the family...








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 118 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 76 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 33 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 26 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 452 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dynosaur

Piowa, Count my new Blue King! xD


----------



## j3yps

My GWX-56-1AJF



Just a quick question, i've done my research and everything that i see online (GWX-56-1AJF) is made in Japan and mine is made in China. Is this normal? anyone knows why?


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 119 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 76 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 33 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 454 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## roscotanna

Piowa said:


> Looks legit, but it is custom made from GX-56-1A (bezel and belt) and GX-56-4 (module and the rest). Strange indeed.
> 
> Look here
> 
> View attachment 1044765
> 
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-appeared-german-casio-site-404358-3.html
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


thank you piowa for your help! while I think having a king that is slightly different is pretty cool (I didn't even realise it was different when I bought it and ive been contemplating purchasing a king for a while) im still a bit concerned as to why its like this when it was bought from a high street jeweller. will the warranty be affected? because the box is for a 56-1aer as Is the warranty card... I know ill probably never need to use a warranty, but its nice to know its there.
cheer, Roscotanna


----------



## isezumi

It's a cool mod, but I'd definitely go back and ask why they did the mod/sell the mod without telling you...


----------



## roscotanna

isezumi said:


> It's a cool mod, but I'd definitely go back and ask why they did the mod/sell the mod without telling you...


this is what im going to do... who knows they may even give me discount on another watch haha!


----------



## Sedi

j3yps said:


> Just a quick question, i've done my research and everything that i see online (GWX-56-1AJF) is made in Japan and mine is made in China. Is this normal? anyone knows why?


It's normal - apparently the King has been made in Japan, Thailand and China. I'm *guessing *the 1st batch was "Japan" - then production was shifted to Thailand and once the Casio plant was destroyed in the flood, production was shifted to China.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## EasternMikey

Better late than never!
Just got my King (GX-56GB) a couple days ago.
I am game, folks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 119 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 76 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 63 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 33 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 455 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ViperGuy

Too bad they don't make this color. 


Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Piowa

ViperGuy said:


> Too bad they don't make this color.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-version-gx-56-king-g-announced-841350.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 10-Dee-Q

count me in for the King GB
just got it today and absolutelly love it
the only thing that mother me is thats the watch is "made in China" i know it wont make any difference
but just curious is there any GX56-GB that are made in Japan ?
if there is , i want to hunt for it


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 119 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 76 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 33 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 456 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi

10-Dee-Q said:


> the only thing that mother me is thats the watch is "made in China" i know it wont make any difference
> but just curious is there any GX56-GB that are made in Japan ?


I'm not sure. All I know is that the King has been produced in Japan, Thailand and China. Both my Kings have "Japan Y" on the back, but they're the standard black and orange models from the 1st production batch (I assume).

cheers, Sedi


----------



## EasternMikey

10-Dee-Q said:


> count me in for the King GB
> just got it today and absolutelly love it
> the only thing that mother me is thats the watch is "made in China" i know it wont make any difference
> but just curious is there any GX56-GB that are made in Japan ?
> if there is , i want to hunt for it
> View attachment 1058733


My GX-56GB was made in China as well, but that doesn't bother me at all. ^_^


----------



## ViperGuy

Just joined the "King Club". Grabbed a GX56GB1 from a WUS member. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## ViperGuy

Is a pic required to be on this list?

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Chrisek

No wristshot, no proof ;-)


----------



## ViperGuy

Chrisek said:


> No wristshot, no proof ;-)


I'll post a wrist shot when it arrives. Its coming from Singapore, so it has a journey before it gets here. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## EasternMikey

Just got a green king from Japan.
GXW-56KG-3JF ^_^

Together with his brother, GX-56GB.









Took a sunbath with his brother for the first time.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 119 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 76 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 457 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Henrik A

Just got this to day


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 120 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 76 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 458 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ViperGuy

I wish my King would show up. Its still sitting in Singapore, so says the tracking number. We need more pics to hold me over. Lol

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## JeffreyVB

Should have my GX56-1A later this week!!


----------



## ViperGuy

Well, it showed up! Great watch. I like the weight to it. Now u can be added to the list. Ha!



Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 120 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 76 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 65 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 459 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash Li

Hey guys

Well, having just browsed the hybrid view, it seems I forgot to post my GXW-56GB, and now I've just added a GX-56-4ER, so here are my two:





Cheers,
Ash


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 120 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 77 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 66 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 461 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ViperGuy

To anyone wanting to grab the black/neg display, here is a warning. The display is a pain in the ass to read unless the lighting is just right. Most of all my G's are negative display, and this is the most difficult to read by far. Easiest negative display I've seen/have is the GD350 bar-none. 



Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## EasternMikey

Hey guys,

I couldn't help but buying another King, my third.

GXW-56-1AJF


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 121 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 77 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 66 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 462 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JeffreyVB

My GX-56 arrived this past Thursday. Finally got around to taking/posting pics. This is a sexy watch, red on black, but for whatever reason, I am just not "feeling" it. It could be due to the fact that my Frog arrived about a week ago, so it has BIG shoes to fill. It may or may not grow on me, so it may end up a catch and release.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 122 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 77 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 66 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 463 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## theWrist

here's my first King.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 122 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 77 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 66 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 464 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dantheengineer

Piowa,
If you'd be so kind, similar to EasternMickey.
you better up my count by one also.

"you know! When you've been Tango'd!"

Dan


----------



## starscream

Just got my 4th King a few hrs ago!

Wife got it for me cause she scratched my dw6900nb-3 lol

Got it for around $168 here in bangkok. 5015THB, this price was after a 15% discount. Original price was 5,900THB.. Will also get the VAT refund at the airport.

So now I have the Black & Gold, Army, Orange & Positive Display one.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 122 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 78 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 466 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Henrik A

Got this one today:


my two brothers together


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 122 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 79 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 34 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 467 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Henrik A said:


> my two brothers together












Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

Please count me in, 1 huge plastic chunk of King for me


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 122 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 95 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 79 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 35 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 468 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jc-shock

You can add another 2 to this list


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 123 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 96 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 79 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 35 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 470 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## teaman2004

Count me in, GXW56(gold) here.
It is cool to have stainless keeper


----------



## Piowa

*Only 29 left to 500 Kings!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 123 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 97 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 79 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 35 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 471 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 2thfixr

Count me in. GXW56 army green and GX56 black with positive display



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*Only 27 left to 500 Kings!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 123 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 98 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 79 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 36 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 473 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## iHadyu

Isn't yours atomic? How come it doesn't have the multi band 6 on the face? I'm searching for that colour but I heard it's all atomic. I live in a place where I don't need it and atomic ones are pricier. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iHadyu

Hiroshimonamour said:


> Please count me in, 1 huge plastic chunk of King for me
> 
> View attachment 1094611


Sorry I forgot to quote. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EasternMikey

iHadyu said:


> Sorry I forgot to quote.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


There are both atomic and non-atomic. I believe.


----------



## Chrisek

Correct. Both atomic and non-atomic on every version except the blue and the DGK. 

sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa

GX-56:
Watch Archive Search | Library for all brands of wristwatches

GXW-56:
Watch Archive Search | Library for all brands of wristwatches

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

My second King (1B)






*

Only 26 left to 500 Kings!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 123 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 99 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 79 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 36 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 474 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cmatsoff

Okay. Got my first g (ga100-1a) and can't stop looking at the GX56. Can't decide if I want the all black or try the army green. On all pictures the green negative looks hardest to read. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## ViperGuy

The negative display on the 56 is difficult to read, especially in low light. I still like it though. I have the black/negative King. 



Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Cmatsoff

Thanks! When I got my first G I actually bought a neg display (think it was the gd100) took it back then exit day and got the GA. Just easier to read. Still love te way the GXs look though. Unfortunately there aren't any in stores around to check out before buying. Like the look of the orange one too, but the other watches on the stores look more red, but not as bright a red as the rescue series. Wish it were either bright orange or bright red. Decisions...decisions!


----------



## ViperGuy

Cmatsoff said:


> Thanks! When I got my first G I actually bought a neg display (think it was the gd100) took it back then exit day and got the GA. Just easier to read. Still love te way the GXs look though. Unfortunately there aren't any in stores around to check out before buying. Like the look of the orange one too, but the other watches on the stores look more red, but not as bright a red as the rescue series. Wish it were either bright orange or bright red. Decisions...decisions!


Its very orange. The pics that you see where it looks red are just the lighting and camera settings. Trust me, its orange.

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Chrisek

Very orange. Either it'll make you smile or cringe when you see it on your arm and nowhere in between. 

sent with aloha


----------



## cxwrench

Very, very orange. The F108 next to my GX is also orange but almost looks red next to the king.


----------



## Cmatsoff

Thanks for the pics! Okay, now between the orange and green. Thanks! Although green seems a lot easier to pick up online


----------



## Cmatsoff

Anyone have orange and green real life side by side pics?


----------



## Ash Li

I read a post here recently from a green GXW-56 owner (the watch being green, not the owner!) who said that it was the most difficult to read neg display he'd ever had. 

I have a black neg display GXW-56 and the orange GX-56. Both are difficult to read in some lights at some angles, but equally neither have presented a problem while wearing. 

The orange model puts a smile on my face like no other watch I own, so I can absolutely recommend it.

If, like me, you also require something a little more understated for everyday use (the orange King could never be accused of that) then I'd recommend the black positive display. 

Good luck with your decision making - whichever model you decide on, you have great taste in opting for a King!! 

Cheers, 
Ash


----------



## Cmatsoff

Thanks Ash!


----------



## postur

Well here are my first Kings (finally)

Just picked these up, second hand from a person that advertised on a local website, and got them both for a great price.

First impressions are that these are pretty big, but are very comfortable and feel like they can stand up to anything 

Now I can say I have a King of G-Shock


----------



## Piowa

Only 24 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 124 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 99 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 80 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 36 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 476 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

-1 red 
25 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 123 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 99 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 80 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 36 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 475 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cmatsoff

Add another black/red to the list! Won't be long before I add another color.


----------



## Piowa

Only 24 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 124 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 99 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 80 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 36 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 476 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexandr0s

I've just joined the club, with an army green and an orange.
I was only supposed to buy one but found it impossible to decide so went for both!
I like the negative displays even though they are not as comfortable as positive displays usually.




























I'm very pleased with the purchase. And to anyone thinking about it, just go for it guys. The king does not diappoint.

Alex


----------



## Piowa

Only 22 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 124 watches
56-1BER (positive display) -------------- 99 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 81 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 37 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 478 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

One more orange King.


----------



## Shocked

One more and an army green one incoming!


----------



## Cmatsoff

Yup! It took about 2 hours of having the red and black before I got online and ordered another in the green! Should have it this week!


----------



## Piowa

Only 20 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 124 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 100 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 82 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 37 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 480 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pritch

K... well, I MAY have just purchased an Orange King...

I say may as this has been floating in and out of stock on Amazon and even though I've done checkout until I actually see "dispatched" and can track it I won't really believe it ;-)

I will update as necessary!


----------



## simpangbedok

Hi, first time posting here. Got my King from a local seller here in Singapore. Claimed its an Euro stock. I am loving it.


G shock by Nor Salman, on Flickr


----------



## Piowa

Only 19 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 125 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 100 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 82 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 37 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 481 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cmatsoff

Ok...like I said..after receiving a red/black GX56, it only took 2 hours before I went back online and ordered one in the Army Green. Just got it this morning! Nice! Nowadays only the all black or Orange weren't so much ore expensive!!


----------



## iHadyu

Add my positive to the list. Any Singaporean here knows where to get the army green non atomic? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cmatsoff




----------



## Piowa

Only 17 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 125 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 101 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 82 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 483 Kings

Emperor of Kings - *ad33lak *(8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

I will be finally joining the King club next month... I just need to decide which one to get, black & red or black and positive display.


----------



## Piowa

Crater said:


> I will be finally joining the King club next month... I just need to decide which one to get, black & red or black and positive display.


Hope it will help you decide:https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-1a-vs-1b-**pic-heavy**-450675.html

I had 1A for 18 months. Love it, but now I have 1B.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> Hope it will help you decide:https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gx-56-1a-vs-1b-**pic-heavy**-450675.html
> 
> I had 1A for 18 months. Love it, but now I have 1B.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks, great link, lots of pics  I love red parts on 1A, especially the buttons. But at the moment, 1B is in the lead with positive display, I prefer it. But will see, have to sleep it through for final decision. I generaly don't make impulse buys, I always like to think it through.


----------



## Cmatsoff

The first time I tried a neg display I brought the watch back as soon as I got to the parking garage and realized I couldn't see a thing without the illumination. I returns it and got a GA100-1a1 with the white hands. It was easy to read, but still seemed a little small and light for my tastes. After a couple months started looking at the GX56 and decided to get the black/red just because it was the easiest/cheapest option. When I got it, it didn't take long at all to get used to the neg display, and IMHO think it has a better overall appearance than the positive. I had that one for a couple hours before ordering another in green. Will continue to look for the all black and the orange and will pick them up when I find a decent deal. Couldn't be happier with the GXs! I like the size and weight. Just to clarify, I'm not huge, but not small either. 5'10" and 225lbs. So it doesn't really seem all that big on me, and like it much more than the GA size.


----------



## ad33lak

-1 DGK

Just a quick update, I have sold my spare DGK, so I'm now down to 7 watches (one of each)


----------



## Piowa

Only 18 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 125 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 101 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 82 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 482 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Faux Real

Bought this as a Christmas gift for myself last year.


----------



## Piowa

Only 17 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 126 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 101 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 82 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 483 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pritch

Just to confirm - it has arrived! - Piowa I think you already counted it. What a beast!


----------



## Piowa

It was not counted

Only 16 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 126 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 101 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 484 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shocked

New army green King!


----------



## Piowa

Only 15 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 126 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 101 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 27 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 485 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

This blue King arrived yesterday!


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, EasternMonkey nice picture, only 2 to go!

Only 14 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 126 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 101 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 39 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 486 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sailor_Steve

Long time reader, first time poster. While this is my first GX, its not my first G-Shock....its the only watch brand I use for work and have had a few G-Shocks since I joined (now days I purchase them for a want over a need).

Going to have to get use to the size of this beast, but I'm sure I won't have any issues ;-)

Sutto


----------



## Piowa

Only 13 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 126 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 101 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 487 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bluekutus

This is mine


----------



## Piowa

Only 12 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 126 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 488 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bjluv

Mine is on the way - 56-1AER (red). Also want the army green but couldnt get it here in the EU from a reputable source. Still searching...


----------



## Piowa

Only 11 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 127 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 489 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sailor_Steve

I bought the Black/Red GX-56 today to go with my Army Green one, but for some reason I can't get the pic to upload :-(


----------



## Piowa

Only 10 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 128 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 67 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 490 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cmatsoff

Well I couldn't wait. Went ahead and ordered the all black one to go along with my Red/black and army green. Will post pics once I have it in hand.


----------



## Piowa

Only 9 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 128 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 68 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 491 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*,*Sjors*and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## onyu

Got mine today from amazon.de 
It's the GX-1AER for 86€. 
Thought it was a pretty good deal.

Crappy cellphone shot of it


----------



## Piowa

Only 8 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 129 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 68 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 492 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rybak

'evening...

Please count me in ;-)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-monday-july-1-2013-a-883215-5.html#post6499288


----------



## Piowa

Only 7 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 130 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 68 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 493 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash1979

Hi Bro !!!
I am from India (delhi) too... where did u buy it from???


----------



## Cmatsoff

Just received my all black one to add to my red/black and Army green! On the lookout for orange next!


----------



## Piowa

Only 6 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 130 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 69 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 494 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Piowa said:


> Only 6 left to 500 Kings
> 
> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 130 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 69 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 
> Together 494 Kings
> 
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
> Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


HURRY UP AND BUY!


----------



## 2thfixr

Ok add 1 more. Just picked up an all black King with negative display. GX56-GB-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Just 5 left to 500 Kings

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 130 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 70 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 40 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 38 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 28 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 495 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alvin_elizalde

how many kings do we still need? lol















and a picture of me wearing my DGK, my brother wearing the HyperPink and a local celeb wearing them white DnR's.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 2 left to 500 Kings !!!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 130 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 70 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 41 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 498 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Is mine a King too? If yes and not already counted please include...


----------



## Piowa

*JUST 1 left to 500 Kings !!!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 130 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 70 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 499 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sorcer

INCOMING!!!


----------



## Piowa

*I'm so happy... 500...*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 131 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 70 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 500 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kllam15

This is my GX56, had it for 1.5 years now.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 132 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 70 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 42 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 501 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## majorh

This thread made me order a green one. I hope its awesome.

So these are made in Thailand, Japan, or China? Any concerns over ones made in China?


----------



## majorh

These are tough to find, outside of the red one. I would love to score a golden one.


----------



## Ash Li

majorh said:


> This thread made me order a green one. I hope its awesome.
> 
> So these are made in Thailand, Japan, or China? Any concerns over ones made in China?


None whatsoever. I have a GXW-56GB made in China, and it is all good. I'm really not sure why there seems to be some doubt as to Chinese manufacturing standards.

Ash


----------



## majorh

Ash Li said:


> None whatsoever. I have a GXW-56GB made in China, and it is all good. I'm really not sure why there seems to be some doubt as to Chinese manufacturing standards.
> 
> Ash


Nice, thanks. My personal concern comes from experiences with knives. Taiwan made knives for Spyderco have been awesome. Ones made in China have been pretty bad for me (fit and finish, etc). I know nothing about G Shocks, so I figured it would be a good idea to ask the experts.


----------



## Ash Li

I'm certainly not an expert, but I think you'll find that guys here who are considerably more experienced than I tend to agree that there are no grounds for doubting Chinese G-Shock manufacturing.

Hope you enjoy your King bro. I have two, and think they are the ultimate G! 

Ash


----------



## isezumi

^ This...


----------



## Sedi

majorh said:


> Nice, thanks. My personal concern comes from experiences with knives.


Yep, from what I read on the web and saw in youtube reviews the chinese knives seem to be of lesser quality - I have the Gerber 06 Auto (Made in USA) and I learned from a youtube review that the later released FAST version of the knife which was made in China is of lesser quality. So far I haven't seen any difference in quality between G-Shocks made in Japan, Thailand and China but from a collector's point of view it's always nice to have one with "Japan" on the backplate.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## majorh

Thanks everyone. I am not so worried about where it came from, anymore. I am excited about this watch showing up soon.


----------



## majorh

Sedi said:


> Yep, from what I read on the web and saw in youtube reviews the chinese knives seem to be of lesser quality - I have the Gerber 06 Auto (Made in USA) and I learned from a youtube review that the later released FAST version of the knife which was made in China is of lesser quality. So far I haven't seen any difference in quality between G-Shocks made in Japan, Thailand and China but from a collector's point of view it's always nice to have one with "Japan" on the backplate.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Gerber was once a great brand. The Appplegate Covert was fantastic, til they decided to farm it out. FAST was a terrible idea, imo.


----------



## GabrielLima

GXW-56KG-3JF


----------



## LUW

Ash Li said:


> I'm certainly not an expert, but I think you'll find that guys here who are considerably more experienced than I tend to agree that there are no grounds for doubting Chinese G-Shock manufacturing.


In my experience Chinese made models have a lesser chance of fogging then the Thailand made ones, therefor I prefer when it comes with _"Made in China"_ in the back instead of Thailand.


----------



## LUW

majorh said:


> Gerber was once a great brand. The Appplegate Covert was fantastic, til they decided to farm it out. FAST was a terrible idea, imo.


Indeed. I have a BMF, a Mark II and a Patriot, and they are top notch. I wouldn't trust the newer stuff though.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 132 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 102 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 83 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 70 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 502 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ChaystEr

Hi Guys! Im new at this forum but have been a Gshock enthusiast for half a year already now, before my fixations was on GA-110 models but due to some financial turmoil i disposed them all but for the love of G's i decided to collect GX56's. 
So here they are! GX56kg coming soon at the end of this month!

Sent using a distress signal from a sinking ship using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*What an entry, ChaystEr !!!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 133 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 103 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 84 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 71 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 506 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ChaystEr

^ Thanks Piowa! I just wanted to ask guys, because im so OC on these Tough Solar feature, i always wanted that their battery signal will be at High, since one of them only is on Medium, is it okay if i leave them "lightbathing" for a few days under indirect sunlight exposure passing thru the windows? Coz im afraid they might get burned *LOL* when i arrive at night.. Thanks for the input guys! 


Sent using a distress signal from a sinking ship using Tapatalk


----------



## LUW

Direct sunlight isn't good (because of the UV radiation), but indirect sunlight is ok.


----------



## Rider81

Another King for the collection...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 133 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 104 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 84 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 71 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 39 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 507 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *EasternMonkey* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kllam15

my battery level is on high most of the time, wear it everyday.


----------



## onyu

Received this today. Got it from ebay for 97€.


----------



## Gringo Bzh

Nice watch Onyu ;-)


----------



## EasternMikey

Ladies and gentlemen.
My latest acquisition, GX-56DGK! ^_^

This is a pre-loved one, and to me, it is mint. It must have been taken a good care of by a friend of mine JoJo, the original owner from GSC.


----------



## Gringo Bzh

Hi from France ^^

just got my GX56 this morning 

And ... As the weather is so hot here ... Just give a beer to my GX ^^









Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## Irongolf35

I need to find me a DGK 56! I wish when these came out my addition was around but missed the boat. Anyone have a spare they want to sell shoot me a pm.


----------



## GX56man

Hi just joined! Love my Casio GX-56-1AER. 
It's a real man's watch!


----------



## LUW

GX56man said:


> It's a real man's watch!


_Real_ man's







? I don't know, that guy has a fake head!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 135 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 104 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 71 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 511 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,*EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dr01dfan

Got this bad boy off Kijiji for $40


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 136 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 104 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 71 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 512 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,*EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tjohnson

New to the list.

56GB-1ER (golden)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 136 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 104 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 72 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 513 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hiroshimonamour

Hello WUS, I need to report this watch... for _excessive awesomeness...

















_


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 136 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 104 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 73 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 514 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Frostbite

Love, love, love this guy. +1!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 137 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 104 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 73 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 515 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Add me to the club!!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 137 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 105 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 73 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 516 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## itranslator

Just bought one today in case they run out with rumor that is now discountined.
b-)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 138 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 105 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 73 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 43 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 517 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ChaystEr

Latest acquisition. Adding KG-3 to the crowd!!

Sent using a distress signal from a sinking ship using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitch100

Well I suppose I should be on the list as well now that I finally got one.



Mitch


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 139 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 105 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 73 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 44 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 519 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Foxen

Aaaltight! Here it is guys, my first King. Received it today. Really cool watch!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 139 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 105 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 44 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 520 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## raceclawt

Traded a ga-110sn-7ajf new for this used King...so Piowane more 'cause " i'm down with the king...Run-Dmc"


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 140 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 105 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 44 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 521 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spyharpy

New addition to my atomic King collection, the Army Green. This brings me up to four atomic Kings now (black/gold, black/blue, army green, orange).


----------



## Cmatsoff

I just sold my Army Green and picked up an Orange!


----------



## jarod99

Piowa said:


> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 140 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 105 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 85 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 44 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 40 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 
> Together 521 Kings
> 
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


so is the BLUE KING the rarest or is it the least popular model? I have one and I love it.


----------



## EasternMikey

jarod99 said:


> so is the BLUE KING the rarest or is it the least popular model? I have one and I love it.


I think it is the rarest!


----------



## antixtian

Hi! Please count my two buddies here.


----------



## antixtian

Spyharpy said:


> New addition to my atomic King collection, the Army Green. This brings me up to four atomic Kings now (black/gold, black/blue, army green, orange).


Hi there!Would you mind if i ask where did you buy your case for your G's?Thanks man!


----------



## Spyharpy

antixtian said:


> Hi there!Would you mind if i ask where did you buy your case for your G's?Thanks man!


It's made by Wolf Designs and comes in 5, 10 and 15 watch sizes. I like this case as it has a glass pane on top to allow light through to keep my Casios charged. Here's the Amazon link below. Price varies from $105 to $135 for the 15 watch size.

Wolf Designs 4585029 15 Piece Watch Storage Box: Watches: Amazon.com


----------



## bagged64

Here's my first G-Shock Gx-56dgk


----------



## bjluv

Seems we can only buy the 56-1AER (red) within the EU. Anyone know of a shop in the EU selling other variants that also ship to other EU countries? Especially the full black, black/gold, army green and black/blue? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarod99

EasternMikey said:


> I think it is the rarest!


oh wow! I got it quite by accident as I chanced upon it at one of the local gfactory outlets in Singapore early this year. good price too for a multiband 6 model (which is rare in Singapore since we cannot receive the atomic signals).


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 141 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 105 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 86 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 44 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 525 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors *and* Nardcore *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tedzone

aznsniper911 said:


> Seriously this forum does mystical things to you!


The third one looks a little smaller than the first 2. Dunno if it's my angle but is it the same model# as #1 and #2?


----------



## dhodesign

dhodesign said:


> nice collections.
> 
> new here. my share. my 4 kings.


update on my kings. long live the king.









sorry for the crappy pics.


----------



## Piowa

Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome sixth King of Kings on board, *dhodesign*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 141 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 106 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 87 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 528 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore *and* dhodesign *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *EasternMonkey* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Thanks Piowa for keeping tally on this since god knows when.


----------



## EasternMikey

My 7th king had arrived. ^_^

GXW-56-1BJF









Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

Ladies and gentlemen, please welcome seventh King of Kings on board, EasternMikey

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 141 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 107 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 87 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 529 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

It looks nice when they are together.









Ps. GB in green and KG in black.

Sent from my  iPhone5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itranslator

Adding GX56-1B to accompany the red one.



Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 141 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 108 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 87 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 530 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ka-kui




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 141 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 109 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 87 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 531 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi

Tedzone said:


> The third one looks a little smaller than the first 2. Dunno if it's my angle but is it the same model# as #1 and #2?


I think it's just because of how much you can see of the strap.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 142 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 109 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 87 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 532 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Orange...Red...whatever. 
Terrific G!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 142 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 109 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 88 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 533 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 7cardcha

Piowa said:


> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 142 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 109 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 88 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 
> Together 533 Kings
> 
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Dang, you are putting a ton of effort into maintaining this. Nice! Almost at a hundred pages too |>


----------



## Piowa

7cardcha said:


> Dang, you are putting a ton of effort into maintaining this. Nice! Almost at a hundred pages too |>


Thanx a lot


----------



## yankeexpress

Thank YOU!

I got the red shown above at the post office in the morning and the postman delivered this 1B later that afternoon...2 Kings in one day... (also got 2 Mudman but one has to be returned)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 142 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 110 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 88 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 534 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aryarewardhana

just received the orange king yesterday.. b-)









3 king's in 3 years.. need to speed up to collect other king's..


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 142 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 110 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 89 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 45 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 535 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Was only gonna get the Army Green, but the black/red was a screaming deal that I impulse buyed (bought) it as well. 
So these 2 are new:










My King family


----------



## Piowa

Only 3 to go, Yankeexpress !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 143 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 110 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 89 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 537 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## munkeyface

Takes a man to rock the King. Count me in.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 143 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 111 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 89 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 538 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

My GXW-56-1BJF is on the way from Japan as we speak!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 143 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 112 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 89 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 539 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Oli R C

You can add me to the 1AER count. Just received today. 

I'd love some of the Ltd Ed's but they're so hard to come by nowadays, and even the orange imports I was eyeing up on eBay have disappeared. It's for everyday use though, and I work in a quarry, so probably best I stick to the 1AER. ;-)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 144 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 112 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 89 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 74 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 46 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 42 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 29 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 540 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign *and *EasternMikey *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

I wonder how come there are no GX-56-1A reverse positive display mods? :think:

Is it not that easy to perform this mod?


----------



## Sedi

Crater said:


> I wonder how come there are no GX-56-1A reverse positive display mods? :think:
> 
> Is it not that easy to perform this mod?


I remember that someone did it - didn't look too good however - almost like one of those cheap fakes with positive display you see on ebay.

found it - it was on another forum:
http://www.thewatchsite.com/19-casi...ck-gx-56-review-positive-display-upgrade.html

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Piowa

Here is another attempt. Module from 1B with bezel and strap from 1A









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AKB

Finally got them all. Five are GXWs' plus the black stealth GX and the DGK.










Thanks,

AKB


----------



## Piowa

Ladies and gentleman, please welcome the eight King Of Kings, AKB !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 145 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 113 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 90 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 75 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 30 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 547 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Don't count me again, I got my GXW-56-1BJF yesterday. Thought I'd show it off on a 7.5" wrist at a little more distance.


----------



## Crater

Sedi said:


> I remember that someone did it - didn't look too good however - almost like one of those cheap fakes with positive display you see on ebay.
> 
> found it - it was on another forum:
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/19-casi...ck-gx-56-review-positive-display-upgrade.html
> 
> cheers, Sedi


So true, first thing that came to my mind when I saw the photo was ''fake''... I don't know why, it doesn't look good.

Maybe we're not used to it, if it came like this from factory we would probably like.


----------



## R8SMV

Hi, Joined today Count me in for a GX-56-1A, GX-56-1B and 2 GX-56-4A will add pics of others later!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 146 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 114 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 75 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 30 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 551 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## R8SMV

These arrived this morning have I gone too far?? I now have 7 x 4ER, 3 x 1AER and 1 x 1BDR


----------



## MCZK

R8SMV said:


> These arrived this morning have I gone too far?? I now have 7 x 4ER, 3 x 1AER and 1 x 1BDR


Yep, I think thats known as going too far! Amazing, I've got a couple of duplicate watches but I've never seen anyone with six back ups.


----------



## R8SMV

And the sad thing is I only have the nerve to wear my 1BDR! Love the others just a bit ostentatious for everyday wear


----------



## yankeexpress

R8SMV said:


> And the sad thing is I only have the nerve to wear my 1BDR! Love the others just a bit ostentatious for everyday wear


Ostentatious? Heck no...one guys ostentatious is another mans conversation starter with young ladies!

This GW-9300K works almost as well as a cute puppy....and the only feeding it needs is sunlight.










Oops! This is a King thread


----------



## DSX

Another proud GX 56 owner reporting b-)
I hope he likes sea water because I bought it for when I am surfing. But he is still so pretty that I am hesitating lol.
I ordered the watch online so was a bit afraid it would feel and look too big but I think the size is just right


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 147 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 114 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 75 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 30 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 552 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

R8SMV said:


> View attachment 1244879
> 
> These arrived this morning have I gone too far?? I now have 7 x 4ER, 3 x 1AER and 1 x 1BDR


I saw a guy on eBay selling 7 56-4's and now I see where they went before I had the chance to snap in to action. Settled on the GXW-56-1B though without regret. Still toying with the idea of an orange and all black one.


----------



## R8SMV

KillaSkill said:


> I saw a guy on eBay selling 7 56-4's and now I see where they went before I had the chance to snap in to action. Settled on the GXW-56-1B though without regret. Still toying with the idea of an orange and all black one.


These didn't come from eBay?? I was offered them and couldn't resist unfortunately my wife does not share my enthusiasm! So I've had my orders and they will be going


----------



## D1cky986

Happy to finally join this thread with my GXW-56-1BJF fresh from Japan this morning..


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 147 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 115 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 75 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 30 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 553 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## johndman

R8SMV said:


> View attachment 1244879
> 
> These arrived this morning have I gone too far?? I now have 7 x 4ER, 3 x 1AER and 1 x 1BDR


Hey bro, saw a similar picture posted in my local GShock fb group here in the Philippines. That is just sick bro! Amazing!

My share:


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 147 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 115 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 75 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 554 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Add another to the GX-56GB-1. Just picked up a used one in excellent condition off Kijiji. My new beater for work as to save my GXW-56-1B. I was actually surprised a bit when I noticed that the "shock absorber" bar is actually shiny in the GB, unlike the matte SA bar and surround in my 1B. I kind of wish the GB has a matte SA bar to match it's surround too.


----------



## KillaSkill

Bros.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 147 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 115 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 76 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together *555* Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## DELORTO




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 148 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 115 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 76 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 47 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 556 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash Li

I am loving the King-mania! b-) I'll be posting here once my GXW-56-1B arrives


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I just got a second King.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 148 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 115 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 76 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 557 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jasabor

Hi,all!

To be honest,i would never have bought a King. To big for my small wrist. But,i always liked the style of the King,a 5600 in tha big.... So,now the King is gone,i wanted one. Just one. Its the GX-56-1AER. And yes,its way too big. That big,i am starting to like it!


----------



## Ash Li

Don't worry about the size bro. There is no such thing as too big!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 149 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 115 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 76 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 558 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jasabor

I know. But on a 6'' wrist.....? :-d


----------



## KillaSkill

Thinking the wife had a stroke. She said I can get a 56KG-3...


----------



## Spuggs

Jasabor, my wrists are 7in. And I find the King looks just fine

Killa! I'm envious. That's the one G I'd love to have. Actually, if they made a RisemN like that...


----------



## Spyharpy

Just got this in yesterday. This is my fifth atomic King (only missing the red/black atomic). The positive display is nice for a change as the negatives tend to be harder to read but the cool factor is still there with them.


----------



## Piowa

My fourth King (but I sold two of them)...









56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 116 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 76 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 560 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash Li

Checking in with my GXW-56-1BJF. Even though I bought it at the weekend, I thought it would be rude to post without some photos, so as it arrived today, Piowa please +1 for the positives!! Cheers, Ash


----------



## Piowa

This Autumn is rich in Kings...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 117 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 76 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 48 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 561 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Mark another 56KG-3 my friend! Just signed the papers and she'll be here in a few weeks.


----------



## Piowa

This Autumn is rich in Kings...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 117 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 92 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 76 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 562 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## moloko4evr

Chalk me up for two.

Anxiously awaiting a Golden and Orange King....

Hurry!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 117 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 93 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 564 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## aryarewardhana

Finally got the 1B








Next is the KG..


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 118 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 93 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 565 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Gil_MkIII

I'm a king


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 119 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 93 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 566 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash Li

Hey Piowa, I'm wondering which (if any) King you are wearing at the moment?

I know you only own one or two Gs at a time, so I'm interested to know which model the King Counter wears! 

I assume the answer to my question may be somewhere in this thread or elsewhere on F17, so my apologies for being too lazy to find it! 

Cheers, 
Ash 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Ash Li said:


> Hey Piowa, I'm wondering which (if any) King you are wearing at the moment?
> I know you only own one or two Gs at a time, so I'm interested to know which model the King Counter wears!
> I assume the answer to my question may be somewhere in this thread or elsewhere on F17, so my apologies for being too lazy to find it! Cheers, Ash


I rotate them:

GX-56-1A during the day
GX-56-1B in the evenings

because of display visibility









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jasabor

Hi,all!

Remember,i told that the black/red would be my only King? Errrm,i take those words back.....









Yes i know,so wrong what i did. But by accident i pressed the ''buy now'' button....b-)
Anyway,i got a orange King,and i love it. Sorry,Piowa,you have to make a list again. By the way,great job!

Wait,wristshot.


----------



## Ash Li

Hey Jasabor, great choice bro! I have the exact same orange King (along with two other Kings). Just before I bought mine someone on this forum said that the orange King had the ability to put a big smile on its owner's face like no other G. Once I got mine I knew this was true! 

Enjoy bro! 

Cheers, 
Ash 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasabor

Thanx Ash Li! Smiles! Its the color mostly,that makes me smile. On pictures,you can not see the brightness of it. In real its perfect!


----------



## Oli R C

You know, the same thing just happened to me. My finger slipped on my mouse, and I accidentally bought an orange King. Whoops!! 

Roll on Thursday......


----------



## Jasabor

Great Oli! Some accidents are not that bad...:-!


----------



## Oli R C

Jasabor said:


> Great Oli! Some accidents are not that bad...:-!


Ha. Indeed. I think I'll survive. Your photos make it look great. I've already got the black and red one, but the orange is just SO the perfect King for me. They're increasingly hard to find, and at a good price, so I thought I'd better not leave it any longer.


----------



## Jasabor

Your story,is my story. I always liked the King,but never thought of buying one because of its size. Too big for me. But the fact that the King is dead,made me wanting one. So,i bought a black/red King and it was not too big for me,not in the way that i didn't liked it. And then i just wanted the orange one. Now i have it,i like it. As you will find out yourself soon,it is the KingKing...


----------



## Oli R C

Jasabor said:


> Your story,is my story. I always liked the King,but never thought of buying one because of its size. Too big for me. But the fact that the King is dead,made me wanting one. So,i bought a black/red King and it was not too big for me,not in the way that i didn't liked it. And then i just wanted the orange one. Now i have it,i like it. As you will find out yourself soon,it is the KingKing...


Exactly! I was a little bit wary to begin with, but it's a great size, and often gets time on the wrist. I recently got the rising red mudman (which is astonishingly good!) and decided that colour is the way to go. Orange is one of my favourite colours - Enter the Orange King. 

But I do seriously recommend the Rising Red Mudman :rodekaart he he hee...


----------



## KillaSkill

I have two kings left to get, the 56E blue and black and an Orange... Oh and maybe a black and red, maybe.


----------



## Piowa

Post number 1001 in this thread !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 119 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 95 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 568 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Oli R C

A GX-56-4ER landed today. Add me to that count please! Very pleased with it. :-!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 119 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 49 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 569 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

So excited. Picked up the GX56KG3 an hour ago. Love it!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 150 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 119 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 50 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 570 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## civic98

Here's mine. Just got in.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 151 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 119 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 50 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 571 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller


View attachment 1266365


56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 151 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 119 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 572 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more picture. More to follow. Thanks Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Just picked up a $40 mint 1A off Kijiji.


----------



## Crater

KillaSkill said:


> Just picked up a $40 mint 1A off Kijiji.


Green of envy here :-d I'm getting same one, but I don't think I'll find a good deal as you did, congrats.

I want to say you own a lot of Kings now, but I think it's safe to say King owns you


----------



## KillaSkill

Crater said:


> Green of envy here :-d I'm getting same one, but I don't think I'll find a good deal as you did, congrats.
> 
> I want to say you own a lot of Kings now, but I think it's safe to say King owns you


They're addictive! I just keep looking around is all, eventually I luck out.


----------



## KillaSkill

The stack is growing.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 152 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 119 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 573 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ottovonn

Here's my King with a GW-5000 cameo. Wore it to work today. Amazingly light and comfortable watch despite its bulky size. I think it's lighter than the GW-5000. :O

Once I get some appropriately priced resin, this big bad boy will look as good as new once again.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 152 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 120 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 31 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 574 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Don't put your King on the g-shock tin, it will cave it in :-d

My new King for the count


----------



## Piowa

Watcheyfella









Vade_R









56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 154 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 120 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 32 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 577 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Old Smirk

Better late than never...

GX-56-1AER

















Recent purchase, maybe one of the last made, superb watch, especially that buckle!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 155 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 120 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 32 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 578 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## R8SMV

BEWARE ALL Fake GX-56's doing the rounds on Ebay again! I know I don't want to end up with one as a suprise xmas present! Spread the word

They look terrible too!

Mens casio watches G shock, GX-56 black | eBay


----------



## trainerKEN

so... my GX56 arrived! Got it used, but it's in new condition for a pretty good price... and it would appear to be a Japanese copy

*ALL HAIL TO THE KING!!! #156*​

DSC04936 by YVR_Shooter (aka trainerKEN), on Flickr


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 156 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 120 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 32 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 579 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash Li

trainerKEN said:


> so... my GX56 arrived! Got it used, but it's in new condition for a pretty good price... and it would appear to be a Japanese copy
> 
> *ALL HAIL TO THE KING!!!*​
> 
> DSC04936 by YVR_Shooter (aka trainerKEN), on Flickr


Congrats Ken!
I don't think there is a more smile-inducing model than the King. It's a lot of watch for the money.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## trainerKEN

Ash Li said:


> Congrats Ken!
> I don't think there is a more smile-inducing model than the King. It's a lot of watch for the money.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


Thanks man, I honestly think this is going to be my daily watch. As much as I love my Aviators, sometimes it takes just a little longer to tell time...Especially in lower lighting environments, this watch is much easier to read...

I also love this... blatantly large size. I don't care what people say about oversized watches, I still love them (to a certain extent that is)


----------



## Ash Li

My 56-1b is my default daily watch. I just love it.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Barradas

Yesterday received my KING... at first, my thought was..." too big for my wrist"... but after one day using it,* Love IT !!!* 



My G-SHOCK collection.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 157 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 120 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 96 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 43 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 32 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 580 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Olyeller68

I'm not sure if I've posted on this thread before, but if I have, I've picked up a few more since then!


----------



## yankeexpress

Olyeller68 said:


> I'm not sure if I've posted on this thread before, but if I have, I've picked up a few more since then!
> 
> View attachment 1298809


you need the Green and Black ones....and I need the black, blue and purple ones.


----------



## Olyeller68

yankeexpress said:


> you need the Green and Black ones....and I need the black, blue and purple ones.


You're right and I'm always looking, but they are getting harder to find, espcially for decent prices. I got lucky on the purple DGK I just picked up. Usually they are too rich for me, but this one was offered at a price I just could not pass up and I was even more pleased once it came as it's in really great shape.

We're both addicted so I know we'll eventually complete our King sets, good luck with your search!


----------



## Piowa

+ 1 Orange (mine)










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 158 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 98 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 33 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 586 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

My life is a monarchy!

All hail the King!!!


----------



## Piowa

Our Kings are slowly going to 600....

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 158 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 99 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 33 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 587 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash Li

Piowa said:


> + 1 Orange (mine)
> 
> 
> View attachment 1301855
> 
> 
> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 158 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 98 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 33 watches
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 
> Together 586 Kings
> 
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
> Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68* (5 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Nice choice Piowa. I have the orange King also. It has an extremely high grin factor rating!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Spyharpy is a new DUKE OF KINGS

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 158 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 98 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 33 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 586 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more King 4 me  









[ photo taken by Crater  ]

O M G


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 158 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 98 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 34 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 587 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus* and *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

I did it.. I went overboard for Christmas... Add an Orange and a Blue... In a few days I'll be pulling the trigger on a DGK as well...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 158 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 99 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 35 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 589 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kdkeen

Count me in. AER.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 159 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ----------------------- 99 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 35 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 590 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

One more King for me..... Was waiting for the black/red and got the atomic orange instead ..,Life has its mysterious ways .... sometimes .. ..and simply love it .


----------



## Piowa

*Deepsea_dweller has an orange number 100 !!!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 159 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 35 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 591 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> *Deepsea_dweller has an orange number 100 !!!*
> 
> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 159 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 44 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 35 watches
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 
> Together 591 Kings
> 
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
> Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Freaking
A w e s o m e !!!!!!!


----------



## Ash Li

Super nice orange DsD! I see it's a GXW too. Must have been hard to find. 

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ash Li said:


> Super nice orange DsD! I see it's a GXW too. Must have been hard to find.
> 
> Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot Ash  Indeed not so easy and really glad I got it so Its worth an unboxing thread later this week


----------



## Ash Li

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot Ash  Indeed not so easy and really glad I got it so Its worth an unboxing thread later this week


I very much look forward to that thread!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaSkill

I may be in BC right now but eBay still works! As promised, I finally dropped the hammer on the DGK King. DGK all day.


----------



## yankeexpress

The King and the Kid










GXW-56 and GW-056

note who is packin' bigger digits!


----------



## Piowa

yankeexpress said:


> note who is packin' bigger digits!


Big digits are nothing compared to WOW factor King delivers every time on wrist.


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Piowa said:


> Big digits are nothing compared to WOW factor King delivers every time on wrist.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


(Yes, until she gets to see those digits.)

King size counts, for sure.


----------



## Ash Li

Piowa said:


> Big digits are nothing compared to WOW factor King delivers every time on wrist.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I have to agree. My King makes me smile every day. It sounds weird (is weird I guess!)

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaSkill

Piowa, chalk another up on DGK!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 159 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 45 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 35 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 592 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *and* AKB *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Together 592 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *,* AKB * and *KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)

Minor correction!


----------



## Piowa

KillaSkill said:


> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*,*EasternMikey *,* AKB * and *KillaSkill* (7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *(6 watches)
> Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
> Minor correction!


Sorry, I did not know...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 159 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 45 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 35 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 592 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Irongolf35

Finally got me a king yesterday. Thanks to some nice holiday sales on G Shocks I snagged a gx56 (red) and a few others I couldn't pass up


----------



## Tan Seller

GUYSSSSS i need help

how to remove a scratches over the watch face...btw its gx56dgk 

HELPPPP


----------



## MCZK

Tan Seller said:


> GUYSSSSS i need help
> 
> how to remove a scratches over the watch face...btw its gx56dgk
> 
> HELPPPP


Check out this and other restoration posts by Kung. He is amazing at this and if you follow his advice you won't go far wrong...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/two-rare-dw-5600c-caseback-variations-japan-v-japan-s-957973.html


----------



## Tan Seller

thanks for your help!


----------



## Spuggs

Tan. I hear ya. I took a scratch in my new GD350 days after getting it in my birthday while in NY. The only thing that worked for me was diamond paste and many many repeats to buffing. I'd suggest taking off the bezel then use the paste with a non abrasive cloth. Prepare yourself though, this will tak many repeats. Using a dremel causes heat and can fog the crystal as well. I used Temo 7 micron paste (blue). Hope you get it back to pristine looking. You are fortunate to have that version.


----------



## Tan Seller

haha thanks for your information bro...by the way just place the temo 7 micron paste on the scratches then repeat to buffing on it? issit? haha


----------



## Spuggs

I put the paste on a microfiber cloth and buffed it until the paste seemed almost gone then used a clean cloth to finish. I repeated the process several times over a few days. The cloth was stretched firmly around my finger.


----------



## le buzz

^^^ I suggest iPod screen protectors. Cheap on ebay and can't tell they're on. Take off the bezel and apply to the glass, put the bezel back on and the edges will be covered by the bezel. Seriously beats polishing a glass. Takes some snipping and patience to get it right but it's worth it. If the glass is already scratched putting a screen protector might even hide the scratch from sight. 

I've done my gw5500 and my gdf100... But this reminds me I need to protect my EDC the GD350! I wear it in the shop and every day it's just asking to get scratched. Maybe I like living on the edge.


----------



## Joakim Agren

I do not know why i never signed in this thread but here it is my Blue GXW-56E-1 King G-Shock:



I actually own 3 of them 2 still in mint condition so sign me up for 3 Blue Kings... I might end up selling one of them but for now I have 3. So do this makes me The King Of Blue Kings...:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Well done Joakim. Very very nice


----------



## Ash Li

Joakim Agren said:


> I do not know why i never signed in this thread but here it is my Blue GXW-56E-1 King G-Shock:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually own 3 of them 2 still in mint condition so sign me up for 3 Blue Kings... I might end up selling one of them but for now I have 3. So do this makes me The King Of Blue Kings...:-d


Nice Joakim. 3x Blue Kings certainly makes you the King of Blue Kings I'd say. And certainly a confirmed King enthusiast!

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 160 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------ 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 45 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 596 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

If you're counting multiple watches, remember that one guy who had 7 oranges... Yeah.


----------



## Ash Li

KillaSkill said:


> If you're counting multiple watches, remember that one guy who had 7 oranges... Yeah.


Wow, that's dedication to the orange. Love that! The orange is badass.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuggs

I was asked about removing scratches from the 56's crystal, however, after some thought, I was wondering if the crystal has the protective film like the Rangeman and Mudman do. Any ideas folks? I've not taken my King's apart. I saw some images of a naked King ages ago and believe it does not have the film. Can anyone please set me straight.


----------



## KillaSkill

Spuggs said:


> I was asked about removing scratches from the 56's crystal, however, after some thought, I was wondering if the crystal has the protective film like the Rangeman and Mudman do. Any ideas folks? I've not taken my King's apart. I saw some images of a naked King ages ago and believe it does not have the film. Can anyone please set me straight.


No film as far as I can tell. I got sand scratches on my red and black and my dog bit my positive GXW and left a good scratch. Can't feel any film.


----------



## Spuggs

Killa, thanks for the reply. I was looking at a few of my G's and the reflection off of the GD100 and GD350 vs the Rangeman or Mudman seems very different which I attributed to the film on the Rangeman and Mudman.


----------



## KillaSkill

I've see my crystal to the "rainbow" effect in certain light. So if you know what the film is like maybe you'd know what that meant but to me they scratched very easily so I wouldn't think there is a film, especially the way the red one scratched, so light and nothing but it made a scratch.


----------



## majorh

Is it possible to find a green one for a relatively good price? Ebay is inflated now.


----------



## yankeexpress

majorh said:


> Is it possible to find a green one for a relatively good price? Ebay is inflated now.


Unfortunately, I expect prices of the more collectible and tougher to find Kings in mint condition to only rise from now on, since I believe they are all out of production. They are the perfect watch for folks who have big wrists and there are a lot of us. 
I'm happy with these


----------



## Willsview

All the way from jakarta. Gx 56. Hail the king

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## greybeard54

I'm In..


----------



## majorh

yankeexpress said:


> Unfortunately, I expect prices of the more collectible and tougher to find Kings in mint condition to only rise from now on, since I believe they are all out of production. They are the perfect watch for folks who have big wrists and there are a lot of us.
> I'm happy with these


Dang. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Piowa

*2 Kings to 600 !!!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 162 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 77 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 45 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 598 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AdoBernardo

Mine arrived today (1/06/14) after the long holiday wait. 








Casio GX-56GB-1


----------



## Piowa

*1 King to 600 !!!*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 162 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 45 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 599 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Andyrs

These are my first two with more to come, just unsure why one has red buttons and one has red/black buttons?


----------



## Sedi

Andyrs said:


> These are my first two with more to come, just unsure why one has red buttons and one has red/black buttons?


Hi and welcome to the forum!
Looks like somebody painted the buttons. They should be all red.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Spuggs

Andyrs, can you give us a shot of the display? I'm not saying they are not Casio but something looks off. Perhaps it is just the image. The red looks more pinkish. I bought a King and received a jester. NOT happy. It was supposed to be the blacked out one with gold digits.


----------



## Andyrs

I'll stick a couple up when I can. I had a quick look the other day when I got it and both are exactly the same except the black on the buttons. Same colour, display etc.


----------



## Andyrs

I'll just do it now.









Thought I would add this to.


----------



## Sedi

Watch is real - just looks pinkish from the camera (white balance or something - I'm no expert on these things) - somebody painted the buttons. The pics below that show a fake.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 164 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 45 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 601 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *KillaSkill *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spuggs

Yup, the real deal Andrys. You can see a bit of smudge where the button was painted. I will have to find the episode of Strike Back where a PMC is wearing one. It is shown a few times very clearly. Great show, good episode, great purchase for you. Nice one. Congratulation on the twins.


----------



## KillaSkill

They're real, but that last pic you posted, the fake, where is that from? Just a reference for fake? Either way the black buttons don't throw it off that badly or anything.


----------



## Andyrs

Thanks guys, I was pretty much 100% sure it was real, just wondered why the buttons were black. 

The fake was found by doing a quick search on google. I also spotted the same fake on Gumtree for sale a few months back but it's gone off there now.

I have just bought a 3rd GX that should be here Friday.


----------



## KillaSkill

Andyrs said:


> Thanks guys, I was pretty much 100% sure it was real, just wondered why the buttons were black.
> 
> The fake was found by doing a quick search on google. I also spotted the same fake on Gumtree for sale a few months back but it's gone off there now.
> 
> I have just bought a 3rd GX that should be here Friday.


Too addictive!


----------



## Nakano

Recently received a GX in black / red.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 165 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 45 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 602 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Andyrs

My new one turned up today. Very happy with this one.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 165 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 100 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 603 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

KillaSkill, didn't you sell your King (or Kings) on e-Bay?
Are you still King of Kings?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Nothing to add countwise. I was doing a little G-Shock research  and came across a Casio ad I didn't see before.










sent with aloha


----------



## pecha

just got myself the king in orange


----------



## KillaSkill

Chrisek said:


> Nothing to add countwise. I was doing a little G-Shock research  and came across a Casio ad I didn't see before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


They make the green always look better in pictures than in person.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 165 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 101 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 604 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

KillaSkill said:


> They make the green always look better in pictures than in person.


To me the green is the only one that looks as good in person as the photos. Or should I say as good in ads as real life 










sent with aloha


----------



## KillaSkill

Chrisek said:


> To me the green is the only one that looks as good in person as the photos. Or should I say as good in ads as real life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


I love the green so much but I'm so disappointed by the negative display. I'd love a positive display. Just flip what's in there so it's slightly yellow/orange and black.


----------



## Subafan

Hello guys!! New King arrived on Friday!! Amazing beauty, in my wrist since then. Regards from Argentina. Luis.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 166 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 101 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 605 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AnThonYo

for share. my gx56-4e with some freebies


----------



## 02civicsi

pecha said:


> just got myself the king in orange


Where did you pick this up from if I may ask?


----------



## nweash

Count me in. Green all the way! No issues with negative display


----------



## Piowa

Sorry Nweash, but this is not a King
8-(

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 166 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 102 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 606 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JusticeG

My girlfriend got me the king for Christmas

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 167 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 102 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 607 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## pecha

02civicsi said:


> Where did you pick this up from if I may ask?


from this guy:
Przedmioty u


----------



## jumpstat

Count me in. Just acquired a GX-56-4 Orange.

By the way, the Baby-G is for my best friend.... My wife.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 167 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 103 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 608 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Andyrs

Got the orange one now. Pictured with the daily watch.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 167 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 121 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 104 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) -------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 609 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Even after using an equally as big watch, the Suunto Ambit I am still absolutely in love with the design, shapes and size of the Kings!


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa - these are for you in honor of your incredible effort of counting and keeping track and of course as 
an hommage to your total loyalty to the KING!!!
there's more of the Orange KINGdom here:
A trip to the Orange Kingdom | G-Shock Visions
Now that winter is finally arriving, maybe I can go iceskating on a frozen lake, if I do, I will be
wearing this watch of course!


----------



## jumpstat

Another King into my realm, this time a positive display version....


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 167 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 122 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 104 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 610 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Andyrs

Check this rubbish out on eBay



Item number 141178785259


----------



## KillaSkill

Andyrs said:


> Check this rubbish out on eBay
> 
> 
> 
> Item number 141178785259


What a joke! Be sure to put this in the fakes section too. I despise seeing these. I see a ton on Kijiji as well. The fakes are getting better too but we all just have to keep a vigilant eye!


----------



## deluded

I've been wanting to get one of these for a while now and when I found one brand new for a really good price a few days back, I didn't hesitate. Loving it!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 168 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 122 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 104 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 46 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 611 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## waldoloko

Got this new yesterday. It's my second king.


----------



## Piowa

Where did you get DGK, Waldoko? Write here or PM me, please.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 168 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 122 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 104 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 51 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 47 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 612 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tekong

3 kings









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 169 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 104 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 47 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 615 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

tekong said:


> 3 kings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


Nice to see someone else wanting the positive olive grab watch. I posted pics of that reversal a while back. The 1B case with KG3 module makes a great Hallowe'en watch.


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

My Army King has already been counted. But it has just been moded to becoming one of a kind. Just got my king back from Jay's workshop at MotorCity WatchWorks. To my knowledge, this is the only King that's been cerakote ceramic coated. This is my best attempt at some photos. In person, this looks 100 times awesome-er. Thanks for the awesome job, Jay.

Army King with OD Green Cerakote.




Sniper gray base back.


----------



## jarod99

got these some time back. RED King is a beater while BLUE King is still BNIB!


----------



## KillaSkill

Selling my first GXW561B up on eBay right now. Replaced it with a non atomic version 1B.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 170 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 104 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 47 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 39 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 617 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

MACHENE.Tech said:


> My Army King has already been counted. But it has just been moded to becoming one of a kind. Just got my king back from Jay's workshop at MotorCity WatchWorks. To my knowledge, this is the only King that's been cerakote ceramic coated. This is my best attempt at some photos. In person, this looks 100 times awesome-er. Thanks for the awesome job, Jay.
> 
> Army King with OD Green Cerakote.


Very intresting! I have never seen something like that before. How does the resin feel now on the wrist, is it still soft as before? Looks really good, I bet it does look much better in person.|>


----------



## MACHENE.Tech

Crater said:


> Very intresting! I have never seen something like that before. How does the resin feel now on the wrist, is it still soft as before? Looks really good, I bet it does look much better in person.|>


The feel doesn't bother me at all. Put-it-on-and-forget type of deal. I'm probably a not the best person to answer your question, though, since I'm thick skinned and clumsy. I'll probably need another king to juxtapose the feeling. It does stand out more in person. Rolling off the "Army King" theme, it really gives it the military look.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 170 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 103 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 47 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 39 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 616 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus *and *MigualAyako*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Spyharpy* (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jhericurls

KillaSkill said:


> Selling my first GXW561B up on eBay right now. Replaced it with a non atomic version 1B.


Why would you replace it with non-atomic?


----------



## KillaSkill

jhericurls said:


> Why would you replace it with non-atomic?


Don't need the atomic, I got a Suunto Ambit2 which GPS syncs so I figured I'd sell that one as I got a standard 1B for a great price.


----------



## Spyharpy

Just picked up the red atomic King! This completes the entire atomic King collection.

Piowa, you can elevate me to Vicerois of Kings. I'll doubt I'll get to King of Kings as the DGK is non-atomic. If one at the right price came along and swapped the band with a black one, I could possibly be turned.


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Spyharpy !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 171 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 103 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 47 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 39 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 617 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,*MigualAyako *and*Spyharpy*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## phattbam

Got my brand new orange king from fellow WUS member Ben_R today. After wearing some other big block G's I thought I'd get the King another try.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 171 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 104 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 47 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 39 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 618 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,*MigualAyako *and*Spyharpy*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Eternalglory

where did you guys buy the orange/red model ? its sold out everywhere , more popular than rangeman


----------



## yankeexpress

Eternalglory said:


> where did you guys buy the orange/red model ? its sold out everywhere , more popular than rangeman


Discontinued model so supply is finite and tight. They will turn up occasionally in outlets selling used Gs.
Rangeman is being produced in great numbers now as a new model.


----------



## alanarkadia

King..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 172 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 104 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 47 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 39 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 619 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*,*AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*,*MigualAyako *and*Spyharpy*(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Eternalglory

where can u buy these gx56 or gxw56 ?


----------



## Vade_R

Piowa put me in for 3. will add the positive one soon

gx-56dgk 
gxw-56e 
gxw-56-4


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 172 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 105 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 622 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*, *AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *Spyharpy *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68*,* Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)

King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Trel

Just got mine. Lord, it's enormous. I don't know about an everyday G, but it's definitely better (and bigger) than I thought it would be.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 173 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 105 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 623 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*, *AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *Spyharpy *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68*,* Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)

King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi

Wow - over 600 Kings! We should send a link to this thread to Casio - maybe they'll bring back the King then!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## futurehero

Count me in








来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 174 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 105 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 624 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*, *AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *Spyharpy *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68*,* Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)

King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Eternalglory

orange or black GX 56 is more worth it ?


----------



## phattbam

Eternalglory said:


> orange or black GX 56 is more worth it ?


are you looking to buy for future resale? I would say. go with what you like to wear.


----------



## Inz71

Just got this monster.

It. Is. Awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 175 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 105 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 52 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 625 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*, *AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *Spyharpy *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68*,* Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)

King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jumpstat

Just received my third king-g in the form of a GX-56KG-3. 





















Love them chunky solid push buttons.

I'll get all three King together when I get home later


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 175 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 123 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 105 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 626 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*, *AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *Spyharpy *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68*,* Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)

King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MizerableXIII

Hi guys !

Have always been a reader of this particular thread ever since I gotta the King few months back. Here's my 2 Kings with one 56E on the way. Shall post it when it arrives!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 176 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 124 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 105 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 628 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*, *AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *Spyharpy *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68*,* Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)

King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jon Ali

I have a King.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 176 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 125 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 105 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 629 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice*, *ad33lak*, *Sjors*,* Nardcore*,* dhodesign*, *EasternMikey*, *AKB *and* KillaSkill *(7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus*, *MigualAyako *and *Spyharpy *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68*,* Olyeller68 * (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)

King of Blue - *Joakim Agren *(3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jumpstat

Updating my 3Some Kings..


----------



## skids1112

View attachment 1437525
Just got this two days ago. Super watch,


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 177 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 125 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 105 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 630 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nicholasloh

Hi Guys i'm new here and would like to share my king's collection.


----------



## Piowa

Looks exactly like mine collection 1 month ago...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 178 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 106 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 633 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nicholasloh

pretty cool and i like them so much


----------



## Spuggs

Nicolasloh, nice group of kings. And welcome. A great bunch of people here. Good to have you amoung us.


----------



## Piowa

Just sold my positive display King.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 178 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 125 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 106 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 632 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## trainerKEN

I was watching a show call "10 Things You Didn't know..." on the History Channel and noticed that Henry Rollins wears either a GX56 or GXW-56 :-d


----------



## Piowa

trainerKEN said:


> I was watching a show call "10 Things You Didn't know..." on the History Channel and noticed that Henry Rollins wears either a GX56 or GXW-56 :-d


He was already counted somewhere in this thread...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## scott hopkins

my two babies

Scent by Old Spice


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 179 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 125 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 106 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 48 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 633 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AnThonYo

for share

dgk all day


----------



## phattbam

that's an awesome image!



AnThonYo said:


> for share
> 
> dgk all day


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 179 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 125 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 106 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 634 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## oldspice

2nd time's a charm. Had one of these when they first came out a few years back and recently sourced another one. I forgot how mammoth this baby was!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 180 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 125 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 106 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 78 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 635 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68 *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AnThonYo

phattbam said:


> that's an awesome image!


thanks bro!

just picked up a multi band gb1. my 5th king of g. hard to pass on it since i got it at a steal price


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 180 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 125 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 106 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 636 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

+1 piowa got the positive king today

That's 4 total. ( dgk, blue, orange and positive)

I finally got on the list.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 180 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 106 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 637 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Vade_R* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Vade_R said:


> +1 piowa got the positive king today
> 
> That's 4 total. ( dgk, blue, orange and positive)
> 
> I finally got on the list.


Big Congrats Will. Awesome catch and welcome on board  Somehow I'm not on the list :-( But I should right next to you with 4 Kings  Cheers and enjoy. Super purchase indeed. Best Tom


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea, corrected...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 180 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 106 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 637 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Piowa


----------



## Unitt

My first King arrived yesterday. I was expecting it to be around the same size as my rangeman having seen some size comparison pictures, but this king feels way bigger. Couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 180 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 107 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 638 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## idkfa

I'm hopefully joining the club soon, my GX-56-1A is on the way. If I can handle the size I will be doing a stealth mod.


----------



## Rwhite692

Just got my first multiband 6 King (GXW-56-1AJF) on a recent shopping trip in Tokyo. Still waiting for it to sync up to PST.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 181 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 107 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 639 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Amaro

Rwhite692 said:


> Just got my first multiband 6 King (GXW-56-1AJF) on a recent shopping trip in Tokyo. Still waiting for it to sync up to PST.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. I didn't even know they made those ? I have the regular one









Dj-MixMasterEs-


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 182 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 107 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 640 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jethrospect_

I just signed up to say mine is on it's way!  It should be here in less than two weeks. I ordered the 1A version because the 1B wasn't available that time. My friends like the 1A anyway so I'm happy and I'm so excited! Will be posting pictures soon. ;-)


----------



## jethrospect_

The KING has arrived! Here it is! My first G! The phone case and the King is just perfect combination!
I'm now officially a family. Count me in! 







(I uploaded this exact picture on my facebook, I just downloaded it from there because I'm too lazy, and I'm so excited)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 183 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 107 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 641 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bdickerson84

I really want the green GXW!! Is there anywhere to find one for a better price? All the ones I've seen have been pretty high. I don't mind spending a little money on it if its the one I want but I can't even find one that still has a box with it.

Pretty sure it's my grail (at the moment)


----------



## idkfa

My King taking its rightful place.










This is a great watch, I can see it becoming my favourite. Piowa, I submit this for inclusion in the ranks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 184 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 107 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 642 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Just sold my 1A King and for the first time since 23rd of November 2011 I am Kingless...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 183 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 126 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 107 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 79 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 53 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 49 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 641 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako* and* Spyharpy* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hydeous

Bought a GB King GX56 like a year or 2 ago, but it wasnt till a few weeks ago that I start to collect G Shock watches again that I found this site. 

Will post my watch soon, and I was wondering if Casio is discontinuing the GX56 series? I really wish they'd release some new colors, as the older ones are tough to get now. Any idea of the current market price for the army green one and the orange ones or the purple DGK ones?


----------



## Simonal

Right time to come elevate my King ownership .......

Had the Red GX-56 for a while just not really posted about it...but it is no longer a Monarch alone .......








Newest is my fabulous DGK








And then there is this KG in green








Ahh the Orange King still not worn as yet by me.








My GB love this combination








My lovely Red GX








Last but not least is my positive









Hope this is a worthy addition to the list of Kings...

Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

WOW, Simonal, just WOW...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 184 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 127 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 80 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 54 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 647 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Thanks Piowa well it is you guys who inspire and I just follow but love every minute of it ....
And thanks for keeping the counting threads going they are great fun really enjoy seeing others collections as well as sharing my own.

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh wow Simon! Epic once again! Just one behind Sjors. What a haul. Terrific assembly. Enjoy


----------



## Bdickerson84

Just got this awesome GXW-56GB in the mail this morning. I was also worried about the size since I've never had a King before, but I am VERY pleasantly surprised!! This thing looks great and is soooo comfortable. Even my wife said she loved it. This may be a second favorite to the frog.


----------



## idkfa

Bdickerson84 said:


> Just got this awesome GXW-56GB in the mail this morning. I was also worried about the size since I've never had a King before, but I am VERY pleasantly surprised!! This thing looks great and is soooo comfortable. Even my wife said she loved it. This may be a second favorite to the frog.
> 
> View attachment 1488470


May I suggest trimming the strap? I cut mine down past the first set of holes and with some sanding and polishing it almost looks like it came that way from the factory. It makes the watch appear less monstrous when the strap is neatly tucked away.


----------



## Bdickerson84

idkfa said:


> May I suggest trimming the strap? I cut mine down past the first set of holes and with some sanding and polishing it almost looks like it came that way from the factory. It makes the watch appear less monstrous when the strap is neatly tucked away.


Thanks for the advice!! I very well may do that. I've kind of gotten used to the way it looks because my frog strap sticks up even higher than that. But if I can do it and make it looks good then I definitely will. I've done some sanding and polishing mods on polymer things, don't see why I couldn't do it with a watch strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idkfa

Bdickerson84 said:


> Thanks for the advice!! I very well may do that. I've kind of gotten used to the way it looks because my frog strap sticks up even higher than that. But if I can do it and make it looks good then I definitely will. I've done some sanding and polishing mods on polymer things, don't see why I couldn't do it with a watch strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love the shark fin.

I recently boiled a Seiko strap to stop it sticking out and it really conforms to the strap now. I really didn't want to cut it as it has the tsunami logo on the end that I am partial to. It is a different type of polymer though but it might work on the G-Shock straps.


----------



## Bdickerson84

idkfa said:


> Gotta love the shark fin.
> 
> I recently boiled a Seiko strap to stop it sticking out and it really conforms to the strap now. I really didn't want to cut it as it has the tsunami logo on the end that I am partial to. It is a different type of polymer though but it might work on the G-Shock straps.


I may try that then. I don't want to cut the strap on the frogman because I'm partial to the end design of the frog strap. But the end of this 56 is just rounded anyways, I think i could do it on this one and still keep it looking good. I'm glad you gave me this idea. There may be some more pics up shortly haha.


----------



## siemuzzy

Hi all 
I bought a g-shock PRG 270 protected about what you think so that I gave 200$ for it in turkey what do you think cheep or expensive? 
Thank all

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## idkfa

Bdickerson84 said:


> I may try that then. I don't want to cut the strap on the frogman because I'm partial to the end design of the frog strap. But the end of this 56 is just rounded anyways, I think i could do it on this one and still keep it looking good. I'm glad you gave me this idea. There may be some more pics up shortly haha.


No problem. Search for the "Seiko strap coffee mug" technique, it works well.

However, the Seiko strap I formed is a lot softer than G resin. It may need multiple tries, or even keeping it at boiling it in a pot (rather than dumping boiled water on it and having it immediately cool). Good luck!

By the way, the watch looks great. Your wife has good taste.


----------



## Bdickerson84

idkfa said:


> No problem. Search for the "Seiko strap coffee mug" technique, it works well.
> 
> However, the Seiko strap I formed is a lot softer than G resin. It may need multiple tries, or even keeping it at boiling it in a pot (rather than dumping boiled water on it and having it immediately cool). Good luck!
> 
> By the way, the watch looks great. Your wife has good taste.


By the way, does your name have anything to do with the FPS game Doom? Because I'm pretty sure thats one of the cheat codes I somehow still remember from childhood hahaha


----------



## siemuzzy

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## idkfa

Bdickerson84 said:


> By the way, does your name have anything to do with the FPS game Doom? Because I'm pretty sure thats one of the cheat codes I somehow still remember from childhood hahaha


It sure is.


----------



## Crater

idkfa said:


> My King taking its rightful place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great watch, I can see it becoming my favourite. Piowa, I submit this for inclusion in the ranks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, you got your King  Sounds like you like the watch, how do you like it on the wrist? As expected?

Trimmed strap is great way to make King wearable. Watch itself it's too big on smaller wrists, but when that long strap tale is sticking out, it can make look the watch too big. I did same on mine, couldn't be better.


----------



## idkfa

Crater said:


> Nice, you got your King  Sounds like you like the watch, how do you like it on the wrist? As expected?
> 
> Trimmed strap is great way to make King wearable. Watch itself it's too big on smaller wrists, but when that long strap tale is sticking out, it can make look the watch too big. I did same on mine, couldn't be better.


I love it. More than I thought I would when trying it on in the store. I trimmed the strap within minutes and I have barely taken it off since getting it. I am putting serious thought into delaying my first Frogman purchase and getting a positive GX or GWX before they become too hard to find.

I have noticed that it fits me a lot better than some other XL G-Shocks. I have a pretty flat wrist so it doesn't feel much larger than my GD-350. Oddly, it feels smaller to me than a GA-100. It feels strange when I put on a 5000/5600 now.


----------



## Nakano

Got this one a few weeks ago. Display is many times easier to pick up and read than any negative version. This is a borrowed pic from the original owner.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 184 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 128 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 81 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 54 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 649 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 2thfixr

Woo hoo added 3 kings last week!

1 golden 
1 red
1 orange 

Grand total of 6 kings!!!

Gxw green
Gxw golden 
Gx golden
Gx orange
Gx red
Gx positive 

Don't think I want a dgk or bling so I'm done. Love these beastly monsters!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 185 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 129 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 82 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 54 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 652 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AristoNYC

Looking to get the black and red version of this watch. Amazons 3rd party seller has it for $140, seems like a decent deal, whats the chances its a fake?
Also I have a really small wrist, hoping it doesnt look to ridiculous.


----------



## siemuzzy

Aristo7905 said:


> Looking to get the black and red version of this watch. Amazons 3rd party seller has it for $140, seems like a decent deal, whats the chances its a fake?
> Also I have a really small wrist, hoping it doesnt look to ridiculous.


I think that it seems to good price for it so maybe you can check where to ship from? If I were you, I would do. Good luck.

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## AristoNYC

siemuzzy said:


> I think that it seems to good price for it so maybe you can check where to ship from? If I were you, I would do. Good luck.
> 
> GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Thank you for your response. They have good feedback on Amazon do I'll give it a shot. I can't find a place to try the watch and I have girl wrists (6.5"). But ive worn big watches (invicta Russian diver) so I think I'll be fine. 
I'm honestly torn between the GX56 & the GD350.


----------



## Apiwat

Please count me in. King in green, in the office rather than battlefield 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 185 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 129 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 82 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 55 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 653 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bdickerson84

Just got my green king in today too!!!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 185 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 129 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 82 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 56 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 654 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GX56boy

Please count me. I'm the proud owner of a GXW-56-1B:


----------



## ORC

Has anyone made the negative display into a positive? Thoughts? I heard the orange GWX-56 is difficult to read.


----------



## isaiah

gx-56gb!
[weapon pics deleted by moderator - sorry, deleted the other one, too accidentally]


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 185 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 130 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 83 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 56 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 656 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

ORC said:


> Has anyone made the negative display into a positive? Thoughts? I heard the orange GWX-56 is difficult to read.


It is possible, but IMHO looks ugly (not my photo):









Another option is to change the modules. I did it once but I wasn't satisfied with the result:

























Cheers, Piowa


----------



## siemuzzy

Yeah there are good combin so I love it and I am satisfied with this result  but I
It looks like croosbreed) nice shares 
Thank you

GT-I9300 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jumpstat

My 4th King G finally arrived, the GX-56-1A.

My target is set on a DGK next ....


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 186 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 130 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 83 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 56 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 657 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Apiwat

2 more Kings for me. the GB and KG both are pre-owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 186 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 130 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 57 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 658 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sengyoku

Count Piowa, one more addition for me...










Atomic army king in full effect 

That takes my personal tally to 3 kings now


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sengyoku said:


> Count Piowa, one more addition for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic army king in full effect
> 
> That takes my personal tally to 3 kings now


Well done Chin. Not easy getting this one NOS ( atomic ) Enjoy and wear it in good health. Damn cool


----------



## Sengyoku

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Well done Chin. Not easy getting this one NOS ( atomic ) Enjoy and wear it in good health. Damn cool


Thanks Tom, this one was always on my wishlist and I knew it's a tricky one to get hold of, so when I saw it in "alladin's cave" (in magical HK!) I just had to grab it hehe

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sengyoku said:


> Thanks Tom, this one was always on my wishlist and I knew it's a tricky one to get hold of, so when I saw it in "alladin's cave" (in magical HK!) I just had to grab it hehe
> 
> Sent from the 'droid.


Wow  Another absolute beauty from Hong Kong. Well done Chin and looking forward to your next visit


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 186 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 130 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 40 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 659 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB *and* KillaSkill* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, Simonal, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Right been looking for this for a while and I love it ....finally a new GXW-56E....

















Together with the other royalty....








Full royal family over the weekend...

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Right been looking for this for a while and I love it ....finally a new GXW-56E....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together with the other royalty....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full royal family over the weekend...
> 
> Sent from my...


Awesome Simon. Best of the best. You got all available atomics! Huge congrats for that. Can't be any better, Piowa needs to find a new title. Kings of the Kings is not enough anymore ;-) I know you were coming from behind and joining the King party a year ago or so, as it's extremely difficult getting them all in pristine condition at this late stage! Enjoy and wear them in good health. Staggering collection all the way. Wow !


----------



## Piowa

Huge congrats, Simonal, really HUGE

1000 likes in this thread, so nice....

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 186 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 130 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 108 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 660 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gobulls

Sengyoku said:


> Thanks Tom, this one was always on my wishlist and I knew it's a tricky one to get hold of, so when I saw it in "alladin's cave" (in magical HK!) I just had to grab it hehe
> 
> Sent from the 'droid.


Ok I'm going HK soon, where is this "cave"?


----------



## Apiwat

Orange King on my B'day eve ... yippee. Newest King in my collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 186 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 130 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 109 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 661 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Oh oh we are closing in on 666 the number of the beast...

What will happen? Scary stuff!:-d


----------



## Loyjustkeepgoing

Hi,

just joined the forum! Count me in!

Bought it a few weeks back, got addicted and seeking to buy more!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 187 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 130 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 109 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 663 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## idkfa

I would like to submit my new 1B:


----------



## Davidsun

Sengyoku said:


> Count Piowa, one more addition for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic army king in full effect
> 
> That takes my personal tally to 3 kings now


Hey, you have a Fitbit?? How's it?

This is my signature...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 187 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 131 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 109 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 664 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AristoNYC

Bought one and returned it the same day it was delivered. I like the look but its way too big. I know how big it was when I bought it and I own other large watches but the way this sits on my wrist makes it look obnoxious. Granted I have a small 6.5" wrist but I think the was expecting the fit different. 
Consequently I ordered a GD350 and love it. 
Long story short, do your best to try it on before you buy if you have small wrist due to the way it wears.


----------



## Loyjustkeepgoing

And me 2nd king came in today! GXW-56-1BJF! Though won't get to enjoy the atomic feature here in Singapore. Love it, but somehow it felt slightly bigger than my GX-56-1A.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 187 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 132 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 109 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 665 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## drypenn

I have the 666th GX56-1A!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 188 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 132 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 109 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 58 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 666 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Oh dear. Number of the beast now reached...:rodekaart









Yup now the Demon goat will come to steal all our Kings because he wants to be the King. This is bad very bad...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## R8SMV

GX56KG arrived this morning!! Very happy even better in the flesh pictures don't do it justice!

And that puts me up to 4 56's. GX56GB next I hope.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 188 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 132 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 109 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 59 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 50 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 667 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## zimbo777

Think it was a bad idea me coming into this thread for a nosey around as I now have a huge hankering for one of these :think: :roll:


----------



## idkfa

The King has ruined me for most watches. I love the size, it doesn't really feel or look that big to be honest. I went out to the mall earlier this week and tried on a bunch of Gs. They were all too small! The GW-2310, which I have been lusting after for some time now, is tiny!

Here's a picture of one of my King's with a Longines-Wittnauer that my great-great-uncle bought in the 1940s and that my great-great-aunt gave to me last year. My smallest with my biggest watch:


----------



## k9shag

Just received this in the mail today. Really like the heft on this one. Could use a new band so if anyone out there has one they are not using let me know. It also came with an orange bezel that I probably won't use.


----------



## Quietstorm141

Hi guys! My 1st post here! Count me in! Thx!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Quietstorm141 said:


> Hi guys! My 1st post here! Count me in! Thx!
> View attachment 1516790


Nice entry  Great trio. Life is good


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 189 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 133 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 110 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 60 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 51 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 672 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RHJones

Here's my GX-56-1A:


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 190 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 133 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 110 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 60 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 51 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 673 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ilten

Ok, count me in.
1 GXW 56 1BJF

and 
1 GX 56 1b

(sellers picture)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 190 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 135 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 110 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 84 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 60 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 51 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 675 Kings

Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, EasternMikey, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FidelisGVR

Here's my 1AER:










Greetings from Malaysia!


----------



## EasternMikey

Dear Piowa,

Deep inside I knew I always wanted atomic Kings.

Here comes the final piece.

GXW-56GB
The King of Kings!

Ps. GXW-56GB is the only King that comes with gold buckle. GX-56GB has silver one.














































L-R [ 8 Kings, 2xGB - one GX and the other GXW]

GXW-56-1A
GXW-56E
GXW-56KG
GX-56GB
GXW-56GB
GXW-56-1B
GXW-56-4
GX-56DGK













----------



## Piowa

Wow, EarsternMikey, just wow !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 191 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 135 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 110 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 85 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 60 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 51 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 41 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 677 Kings

"One too much" King - *EasternMikey* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

Dear my master of counting, Piowa.

A good friend of mine in G-Shock Collectors on facebook has 16 Kings. That's insane. I am stoned. 










He used to have 17, but one had been sold recently. 












----------



## Piowa

Wow, EarsternMikey, just wow !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 193 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 137 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 115 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 87 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 53 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 42 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 693 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Gathon

I like the fact how the kings are under a lamp there like eggs in a hatchery


----------



## EasternMikey

@Piowa I think I better mention his name. "Bom Pornchai". He deserves it. ️




----------



## Piowa

Just 7 Kings left to 700...


----------



## Numpsy

Piowa said:


> Just 7 Kings left to 700...


Heres another two


----------



## Piowa

Just 5

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 194 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 137 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 116 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 87 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 53 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 42 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 695 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## R8SMV

I know this is off topic but just recieved my GD-X6930E-9ER very pleased with it. Just thought I would bring it to the attention of GX-56 lovers what a great size this watch is! My DW-6900's have always felt a bit small after my GX-56's but this is perfect for a change.


----------



## Piowa

R8SMV said:


> I know this is off topic but just recieved my GD-X6930E-9ER very pleased with it. Just thought I would bring it to the attention of GX-56 lovers what a great size this watch is! My DW-6900's have always felt a bit small after my GX-56's but this is perfect for a change.


I had the same feeling when I bought GD-X6900









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

My 22nd Casio, 18th G-Shock, 7th King and 4th GX-56-1A










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 195 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 137 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 116 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 87 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 53 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 42 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 696 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## cirdec

mine says hi

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 196 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 137 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 116 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 87 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 53 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 42 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 697 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai (16 watches)
"One too much" King - EasternMikey (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB, KillaSkill and Simonal (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV (4 watches)
King of Blue - Joakim Agren (3 watches)
*


----------



## EasternMikey

Huge congrats to Piowa and Cirdec. Piowa, you can't live without the King!

Just got an update picture of Bom Pornchai's Kings, the guy with 16 Kings! ^_^










Just 3 more Kings to 700 Kings! Wow ...


----------



## madhokritesh

And here's my handsome King


----------



## mitadoc

Any pics on skinny 18 cm wrist?


----------



## EasternMikey

mitadoc said:


> Any pics on skinny 18 cm wrist?


Not 18 cm, but pretty close. 
Mine is 6.75 in = 17.14 cm


----------



## mitadoc

Not so bad, I think. 10x
Actually pretty nice.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 197 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 137 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 116 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 87 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 53 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 42 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 698 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GameBoy2Go

I love Elvis so when the G-Shock bug hit again I knew I had to get The King! Just bought it today. Pricey but worth every penny.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 197 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 138 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 116 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 87 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 53 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 42 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 699 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just in


----------



## Piowa

Big congrats, Duke Deepsea. Your King is number 700 !!!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 197 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 139 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 116 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 87 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 53 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 42 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 700 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Deepsea_dweller*(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Quietstorm141

My collection...


----------



## Piowa

Wow, what a debut, nice camo !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 198 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 139 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 custom camo ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 708 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Deepsea_dweller*(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rwhite692

Love the Camo!


----------



## Rwhite692

Picked up this one in Japan a couple months ago (GXW-56-1AJF)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 199 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 139 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 custom camo ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 709 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Deepsea_dweller*(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Well it seems we count multiples, I've recently added another GX561A and GXW561B.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## KillaSkill

Deepsea_dweller said:


>


I love that they're all GXWs!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

KillaSkill said:


> I love that they're all GXWs!


Thanks a lot Yes really wanted to explore this road once I got the first GXW


----------



## doctor78SI

Hi guys. Am new here and this is my first post. Was already determined that my 2nd G-Shock (I got 1st when I was 15 but I lost it after a while) will be a red and black GX-56. But now I read that this G-Shock has problems with condense accumulating in the display. Can someone relate to that and explain if that is something common or just bad luck that some ppl had?


----------



## KillaSkill

doctor78SI said:


> Hi guys. Am new here and this is my first post. Was already determined that my 2nd G-Shock (I got 1st when I was 15 but I lost it after a while) will be a red and black GX-56. But now I read that this G-Shock has problems with condense accumulating in the display. Can someone relate to that and explain if that is something common or just bad luck that some ppl had?


It's bad luck with a batch I think. Also if you're brave enough to open the case back you have to make sure the gasket is in proper place as well as tighten the screws well. I only has a slight fog up on me GXW56-1B after I took it apart but then I fixed it. All my others are great.

P.S. welcome to the forum. Buy a King and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## doctor78SI

I don't think I will dare to maintain the watch by myself. So I will have to take it to the Casio and I don't feel doing that more than once per 2 year when I will have to change the battery.


----------



## KillaSkill

doctor78SI said:


> I don't think I will dare to maintain the watch by myself. So I will have to take it to the Casio and I don't feel doing that more than once per 2 year when I will have to change the battery.


They are solar watches. You shouldn't have to replace the battery for a long time, then you can depend on Casio.


----------



## doctor78SI

Is this fogging problem related to any particular GX model or it is widespread for all of them?


----------



## KillaSkill

doctor78SI said:


> Is this fogging problem related to any particular GX model or it is widespread for all of them?


I haven't had any of mine fog, used or new. So I'd say it's a random occurance and could be for every single water resistant watch in existence.


----------



## doctor78SI

I decided not to buy this model. Will go with 9300 or 9400 series. Thx 4 your help

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaSkill

doctor78SI said:


> I decided not to buy this model. Will go with 9300 or 9400 series. Thx 4 your help
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with the 9400! I love mine. You'll be happy either way.


----------



## noelchong

Hei Proud gx/gxw owner,

---( WTB)--- post

...i am looking for reasonable offer king blue..pm me for details

paypal and location in MYS..if not suitable to post here admin pls delete it cheers


----------



## GameBoy2Go

Just got a nice custom Grey Camo strap for my King. Some pics for u guys.


----------



## KillaSkill

GameBoy2Go said:


> Just got a nice custom Grey Camo strap for my King. Some pics for u guys.


What what what?! Where did you get that?!


----------



## GX56boy

This camo GX56 is really great. I love that.


----------



## GameBoy2Go

KillaSkill said:


> What what what?! Where did you get that?!


Got this from Seller here in Singapore who does a variety of custom straps in limited qtys. You can visit his facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/pages/G-Xtreme/1588593741367472


----------



## KillaSkill

GameBoy2Go said:


> Got this from Seller here in Singapore who does a variety of custom straps in limited qtys. You can visit his facebook page here https://www.facebook.com/pages/G-Xtreme/1588593741367472


Love it


----------



## mitadoc

Is the negative display easy to be read? In comparison with other G? 
I had GW 3500 and I have never experienced difficulties with the displays.


----------



## KillaSkill

mitadoc said:


> Is the negative display easy to be read? In comparison with other G?
> I had GW 3500 and I have never experienced difficulties with the displays.


It's excellent in super bright conditions. Terrible if it dims.










Like this is passable light to read it. Borderline not enough.


----------



## cirian75

reporting for duty

thread here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/oh-dear-2nd-g-shock-week-1078549.html


----------



## KillaSkill

Where's our friendly counting Piowa?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

KillaSkill said:


> Where's our friendly counting Piowa?


We're all waiting. Think he is / was on holiday. Lots of work to do for Piowa but it will be rewarded


----------



## Piowa

I'm back

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 202 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 140 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 714 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB,** KillaSkill and **Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Deepsea_dweller*(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Piowa, bump me up another, got another 1A. Posted the other week.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 202 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 140 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 714 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Deepsea_dweller*(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa welcome back. Pls add


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 203 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 140 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 715 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Vade_R, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Piowa welcome back. Pls add


Have you added another red one I thought you had five for now?...expecting a sixth one soon.

Which our master of the count had already added can't fool our count master...I think he knows before we do....lol

Sent from my...


----------



## Simonal

Double post


----------



## KillaSkill

Also welcome back Piowa!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Have you added another red one I thought you had five for now?...expecting a sixth one soon.
> 
> Which our master of the count had already added can't fool our count master...I think he knows before we do....lol
> 
> Sent from my...


I see 6


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I see 6


Ahh yes forgot that one ....lol remember now you have two KG's I thought Piowa may have already read your mind he seems to do that with everyone else ....lol

So when is the next one coming soon I hope....

Sent from my...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Ahh yes forgot that one ....lol remember now you have two KG's I thought Piowa may have already read your mind he seems to do that with everyone else ....lol
> 
> So when is the next one coming soon I hope....
> 
> Sent from my...


There is no real urgency for the last atomic but yeah somtimes this year I guess


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> There is no real urgency for the last atomic but yeah somtimes this year I guess


Yes just GXW-56 GB to go right and maybe sneak in a DGK too and join the one King too many team.

GB is really nice though and will be a great addition to your collection.

Sent from my...


----------



## Vade_R

yay!! Piowa is back!!, one more for me.......the red atomic, (5 total)

thanks Piowa


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 204 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 140 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 716 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Vade_R *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g_king_56

yayy i'm in :-d

mine is GX-56-1ADR (BLACK RED) ;-)


----------



## Piowa

Welcome on board, G_king_56, nice photos !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 205 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 140 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 717 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Vade_R *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g_king_56

Thanks Piowa  
Cheers!


----------



## Hardware

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 206 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 140 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 718 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Vade_R *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

My 24th Casio, 20th G-Shock, 8th King, 2nd 1B and first MultiBand.









56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 206 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 141 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 719 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Vade_R *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Piowa said:


> My 24th Casio, 20th G-Shock, 8th King, 2nd 1B and first MultiBand.
> 
> View attachment 1639164
> 
> 
> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 206 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 141 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
> 56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 
> Together 719 Kings
> 
> Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
> "One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
> Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Vade_R *(5 watches)
> Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
> King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I love the 1b multiband my first and fave king!


----------



## Starfish

This is my second G, love it, it feel like a giant *Red Knee Tarantula with four red eyes on my wrist*, I love both of it, now don't know how to rotate them, I wish can wear both at the same time.....


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 207 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 141 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 89 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 720 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Vade_R *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, R8SMV* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chris Poh

sorry guys, where can i buy this model ? im new here ... Looking for GX56GB-1 ...


http://www.casio.com/products/archive/Watc...Shock/GX56GB-1/

used or new also can ...

thanks guys, im from MALAYSIA


----------



## R8SMV

Thats it GX-56GB1 bought, paid for and on it's way! Thats take me upto 5!! Unfortuantley the last 2 are the hardest to find!

Will post a group pic once it has arrived.

The wife says I need help getting this excited over a watch!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 207 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 141 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 90 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 721 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Vade_R, **R8SMV* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bogdan11

Hello everyone. Please help me with some information. I want to buy the King GX-56-1AER to wear everyday. Is it too unconfortable ? And does it kope well with low temperatures ? Like -15 degrees Celsius ? Thank you very much !


----------



## nelamvr6

Count me in!


----------



## KillaSkill

Bogdan11 said:


> Hello everyone. Please help me with some information. I want to buy the King GX-56-1AER to wear everyday. Is it too unconfortable ? And does it kope well with low temperatures ? Like -15 degrees Celsius ? Thank you very much !


Can't vouch for the low temperature but on a 7.5" wrist is sits well 24/7 for me. Taste and comfort is relevant. If anything I'm sure the display would lag slightly at low temp as in Canada we do experience some harsh cold.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 208 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 141 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 90 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 62 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 722 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **Vade_R, **R8SMV* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

+1 King, Atomic army king. (thats 6 total)

thanks Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Big congrats, Vade_R. Which one is missing?

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 208 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 141 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 117 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 90 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 63 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 723 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller, **Vade_R* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **R8SMV* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jarod99

mine.


----------



## Piowa

Jarod 99, what an entry !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 209 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 142 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 118 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 91 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 729 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller, **Vade_R, Jarod99* (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **R8SMV* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jarod99

haha thanks Piowa. I actually have 8 - another red/black and another orange which are my beaters.


----------



## arlslan ali

a great watch


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 210 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 142 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 119 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 91 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 731 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill, **Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller, **Vade_R * (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **R8SMV* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

Piowa said:


> Big congrats, Vade_R. Which one is missing?
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I'm still missing the black/gold GXW-56GB and that should be it


----------



## Piowa

Vade_R said:


> I'm still missing the black/gold GXW-56GB and that should be it


Good luck finding one.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## R8SMV

GX-56GB arrived! 
Will be replacing my 56-1BER as my daily watch


----------



## TixTox




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 211 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 142 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 119 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 92 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 733 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill, **Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller, **Vade_R * (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **R8SMV* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mitadoc

I got it only for a day and I already sold it.
It`s not for my wrist but my curiosity was stronger...


----------



## Piowa

My 9th King and 3rd orange one










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 211 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 142 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 92 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 734 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, **KillaSkill, **Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah*, *boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB *and *Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako,* *Spyharpy, 2thfixr, **Deepsea_dweller, **Vade_R * (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, **R8SMV* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Back to two Kings...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 211 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 142 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 119 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 92 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 733 Kings

Just insane - *Bom Pornchai (16 watches)
"One too much" King - EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99 (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB andSimonal (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, R8SMV (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat (4 watches)
King of Blue - Joakim Agren (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Shaggy2002

Thanks to Piowa, I've finally got me a king yesterday. Love it so much, I'm planning on getting the orange GWX-56.

As the saying goes, you can't be a G-Shock fan/collector and not have the king.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 212 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 142 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 119 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 92 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 734 Kings

*Just insane - Bom Pornchai (16 watches)
"One too much" King - EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99 (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB andSimonal (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Deepsea_dweller, Vade_R(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, R8SMV (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat (4 watches)
King of Blue - Joakim Agren (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hi Piowa. Please deduct above King GX-56KG- 3 as it's heading to Crater, although the overall count remains unchanged   I will stick with the 5 below. Thanks a lot


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 212 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 142 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 119 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 92 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch

Together 734 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB andSimonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Knives and Lint

Add me to the count. This one is a custom but started out life as a GX56-1A. Thank you Piowa for all the effort you put into these counting threads. They are a great asset to the forum and it really helps to have many examples/variations of each model condensed into one area.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 212 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 142 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 119 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 92 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 64 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 735 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB andSimonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## nitro943

GXW-56-1BJF black and gold King on the way!


----------



## KillaSkill

nitro943 said:


> GXW-56-1BJF black and gold King on the way!


Double that order Piowa!


----------



## Aalif911

One more, and they'll be complete . . .


----------



## Piowa

What a debut, Aalif911 !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 213 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 143 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 65 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 45 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 741 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, Aalif911 *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## itranslator

No change in count. Just new clothes for my Red King. Orange skull









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## nelamvr6

OK, count me in again! My new GXW-56, ATOMIC KING is here!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 213 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 144 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 65 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 45 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 742 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, Aalif911 *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## mirciox

Greetings! Some really nice pieces here, especially the blue and modded ones IMHO.
Since I got my G-9300 i fell in love with the king, and this week i managed to put my hands on one and the least I can say is that i'm pleased, the best g-shock if you ask me


----------



## Piowa

Welcome, Mirciox. You are right: King is the best G. Period. 

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 214 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 144 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 65 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 45 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 743 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, Aalif911 *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, AnThonYo, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## AnThonYo

Just got my 6th King of G

GXW56KG3









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnThonYo

Just got my 6th King of G

GXW56KG3









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 214 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 144 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 66 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 45 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 744 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, Aalif911, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## ticktocktime

Reporting in Piowa!
GX-561A


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 215 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 144 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 66 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 55 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 45 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 745 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, Aalif911, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Aalif911

Updating my collection master Piowa,

All Hail the KING . .


----------



## Piowa

Aalif911 said:


> Updating my collection master Piowa,
> 
> All Hail the KING . .


Splendid collection. But which of them are new? Can't distinguish GB from 1B.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 215 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 145 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 749 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Crater

Not for count, but for admiring 

From facebook group, sort of tribute to non-existing Rising red 30th annivesary King, very nice |>


----------



## Piowa

Crater said:


> Not for count, but for admiring
> From facebook group, sort of tribute to non-existing Rising red 30th annivesary King, very nice |>


Terrific watch, can you post this picture in 30th anniversary thread?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## heyBJK

Better late than never! You can count my new King that just arrived today. GXW-56

Thanks, Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 215 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 146 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 751 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Crater

Another mod from Facebook for admiration 

Probably Rasta mod, something like that


----------



## tgdtown

Wow! I'm lovin' the King!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 216 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 146 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 120 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 752 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Not for count, but for admiring
> 
> From facebook group, sort of tribute to non-existing Rising red 30th annivesary King, very nice |>


Awesome Nik. Thanks for posting


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Crater said:


> Another mod from Facebook for admiration
> 
> Probably Rasta mod, something like that


Incredible


----------



## Simonal

Crater said:


> Another mod from Facebook for admiration
> 
> Probably Rasta mod, something like that


Excellent Nik great spirit

Sent from my...


----------



## Pachoe

Reporting with my first King; 








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Reporting with my first King;
> View attachment 2239418
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Well done Pachoe. Fabulous catch. Enjoy


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 216 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 146 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 121 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 753 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## xconvoyx

From the streets of the Philippines to the deserts of Oman, count me in!!!


----------



## Piowa

Piowa: 2-1=1

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 216 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 146 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 121 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 753 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Impulse

GX-56-1A present:


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 217 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 146 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 121 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 754 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## cpietras

Just picked one up.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 217 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 121 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 755 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## 02civicsi

cpietras said:


> Just picked one up.


If you don't mind me asking but how much did you pay for yours & from where did you acquire it?


----------



## cpietras

02civicsi said:


> If you don't mind me asking but how much did you pay for yours & from where did you acquire it?


I got it on Amazon, $230.

Amazon.com: CASIO watches g-shock "GX Series tough solar radio watch MULTIBAND 6 GXW-56-1BJF men's watch: Watches


----------



## Aaron Ng

hi, my 2 KING! =)


----------



## Piowa

Aaron Ng said:


> hi, my 2 KING! =)


Which one is new?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Aaron Ng

the orange king =) but this is my first time posting in this counting thread. haha

Thank you Piowa!



Piowa said:


> Which one is new?
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 218 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 122 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 757 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Yto1312

My one and only army green king


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 218 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 122 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 758 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## akksunam

My GX56-1AER


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 219 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 122 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 93 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 759 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock

in the service of the KING! ;-)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 219 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 122 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 94 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 760 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Nabucodonosorus Rex

One Tangerine King for me, test mode


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 219 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 123 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 94 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 761 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## R8SMV

Thanks PIOWA for counting me in and maintaining this thread! 

I'm reducing my collection and just keeping the GX-56GB so will be down to one pains me to do it but needs must!!


----------



## Piowa

What a pity, R8SMV. What Kings should I subtract from the list?


----------



## philly116

New to the forum. I've had a GX-56 for about 4 years now. Its been well worn. Its been my primary watch until recently I got the GW-9400. I still love it though, it will still be worn.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 220 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 123 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 94 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 762 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, R8SMV, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## R8SMV

GX-56-4DR, GX-56-1ADR, GX-56-1BDR and GX-56KG-3DR are going just keeping GX-56GB-1ER.

Thanks Again!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 219 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 146 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 122 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 94 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 758 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## Rhythm Machine

Just got two of them...
A brand new:
GX-56-4DR for a US$ 120,
GXW-56-1BJF for a US$ 210..

ArtMan

sent from my neighbor iPhone , using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 219 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 123 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 94 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 760 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## jimnuz

Hi there..I'm looking for GXW56E aka Blue king ..pls let me know if anyone want to let go..thanks.. 

*p's I maybe not post on right place..thanks thread starter :grinning:


----------



## cpietras

Picked up another, pretty comfy for a big watch.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 220 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 147 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 123 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 94 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 67 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 56 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 46 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom 30th anniversary ------------- 1 watch

Together 761 Kings

*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

Cheers, Piowa*


----------



## joejaab

My collection for King of G-Shock today (original & custom)
TOP - Original 7 : GX56DGK-1, GXW56E-1, GXW56KG-3, GXW56-4, GXW56GB-1, GXW56-1B, GXW56-1 
MID - Custom 7 : Black, Blue, Black-Red, Red-Golden Dragon (GX56GD-4TH - my model), Camo-Brown, Camo-Orange, Camo-purple
Down - Custom 2 & Original 2 : Red-Golden Dragon (GX56GD-4TH) = 2, GXW56GB-1 = 2


----------



## Piowa

Wow, just wow. I am speechless. I am going to count them all very soon. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## scott hopkins

My own mod









Scent by Old Spice


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 221 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 148 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 125 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 97 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 779 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 02civicsi

Rhythm Machine said:


> Just got two of them...
> A brand new:
> GX-56-4DR for a US$ 120,
> GXW-56-1BJF for a US$ 210..


Where did you find that 4DR for US $120 because I would pay that right now for that price.


----------



## Piowa

My 10th King, 5th 1A.










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 222 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 148 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 125 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 97 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 780 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

My 11th King, 4th 4A.










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 222 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 148 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 126 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 97 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 781 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Piowa  Congrats and enjoy the orange beauty.


----------



## Hoang928

+1









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 222 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 148 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 127 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 97 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 68 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 782 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## eljimmy

Wish they would re-release these! Lookin for olive and the orange.


----------



## Piowa

You are not alone in your wishing...

I wish for re-release and new models, but it is not going to happen. 

Why, oh why I did not buy DGK, GB and KG when they were quite cheap? (120-160 usd)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## eljimmy

Piowa said:


> You are not alone in your wishing...
> 
> I wish for re-release and new models, but it is not going to happen.
> 
> Why, oh why I did not buy DGK, GB and KG when they were quite cheap? (120-160 usd)
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I hear you. I'm hoping for at least different colors. SOMETHING! Hahaha. I got lucky last week, a well known watch store in L.A. had the Black and Red at face value. Guess i should be happy i got that one. The eBay prices are insane!


----------



## Matachana

Hi, reporting in with my collection of KINGS


----------



## Piowa

Wow, Matachana, what a debut !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 222 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 149 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 128 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 99 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 69 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 787 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Engineergearworx

Looking for an orange or black GXW-56 with the negative display and black aGel. Not wanting to pay $400 for one, anybody know where to find them besides eBay?


----------



## Piowa

-1 (orange) for me

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 222 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 149 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 127 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 99 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 69 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 786 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*No sense beatin' around the bush  ... please add this one to the list:








*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *No sense beatin' around the bush  ... please add this one to the list:
> 
> View attachment 3589642
> 
> *


Very nice indeed JohnQ.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 222 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 150 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 127 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 99 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 69 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 787 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olitinto

Put me down for a GX56-1AER


----------



## Piowa

Can we get to 800 Kings before summer holidays?

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 223 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 150 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 127 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 99 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 69 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 788 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Piowa ... please add the 'twins' to the count.  Thank you.*


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 225 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 150 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 127 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 99 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 69 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 790 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana* (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Piowa said:


> Can we get to 800 Kings before summer holidays?


I think JohnQ will take care of that all by himself


----------



## JohnQFord

Crater said:


> I think JohnQ will take care of that all by himself


*I'd like to get the RESCUE ORANGE & the ARMY GREEN but that'd be about it !*


----------



## aryarewardhana

since my last post in this thread (19 oct '13)..

finally got the King Green few months ago..

















next.. hunt down the DGK and the initial-blue i guess..


----------



## Piowa

Only nine to 800

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 225 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 150 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 127 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 99 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 70 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 791 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Piowa ... please add this to the count ... came in today from the *~*Land of the Rising Sun*~*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> Piowa ... please add this to the count ... came in today from the *~*Land of the Rising Sun*~*
> 
> View attachment 3766394


   

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Only eight to 800

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 226 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 150 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 127 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 99 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 70 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 792 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Only seven to 800










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 226 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 150 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 128 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) --------------------- 99 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 70 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 57 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 47 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 793 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alphafiz

let me make that to an even 800..

cheers


----------



## Jeremiah_G

Hi from Malaysia..

Complete 8 king's with King Dahood

Many don't know this but Gx56 got two collaborations, one with DGK and another with Dahood (HongKong) street wear brand.


----------



## Piowa

What an entry, guys. HUGE congrats !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 228 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 152 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 130 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 101 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 72 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 59 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 49 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 808 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Fazz Fazz

hi, from malaysia
reporting in with my collection of king


----------



## Piowa

HUGE congrats !!!

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 229 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 153 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 131 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 815 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## azeotrope

Reporting from Malaysia
GX56-4
GXW56-1A


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 230 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 153 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 132 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 817 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## David Holt

My three...compared in size to Reactor Poseidon. GXW-56-1AJF, GX56-4ER (qty. 2 as of today), GXW-56-1BJF,


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 154 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 133 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 820 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## David Holt

The mailman came again today...add one more orange roughy.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 154 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 821 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ericwanch

My new king has finally arrived!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 155 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 822 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olitinto

Put me down for a GX56-1AER cheers. Oli


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 232 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 155 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 823 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

GB has just landed










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 232 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 155 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 824 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, JohnQFord, Piowa* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Hi Piowa. I ripped this off Pacho's wrist :-d & it's now on my wrist. :-!

Thanks to Pacho for the sale ... & to Piowa for the count:


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 232 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 155 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 824 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Piowa* (4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pachoe

JohnQFord said:


> Hi Piowa. I ripped this off Pacho's wrist :-d & it's now on my wrist. :-!
> 
> Thanks to Pacho for the sale ... & to Piowa for the count:
> 
> View attachment 4144433


You´re very welcome Greg, and thanks to you too; Looks great on your wrist!!!


----------



## domoon

guys, i need help. can't find any pic of 1AER in 4ER bezel. going thru page 1-10, 50-55 and 100-150 the whole day but got none. not sure if i missed something or simply the image didn't load for me. google image search also didn't help to get the pictures. i need to make up my mind to either get the -1AER first and looking for spare orange bezel+strap later or just keep looking for the -4ER.
Thank you


----------



## Piowa

domoon said:


> guys, i need help. can't find any pic of 1AER in 4ER bezel.


Copyright: Mint G








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## domoon

Piowa said:


> Copyright: Mint G
> View attachment 4257050
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thank you, Piowa. from i understand, it's the only orange with red insert and button registered here, right? since from what i found later from getting through more pages, the other one is black with black insert and button?


----------



## Piowa

My GB is sold

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 232 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 155 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch

Together 823 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, Spyharpy, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord*(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Higs




----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 232 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 154 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 823 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Fookus

you can add one up!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 233 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 154 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 824 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cranx

What is a reasonable price for GX-56-1A shipped?


----------



## Ozimandius

Finally bought mine! I've been looking for the positive display model for quite some time now since I find the negative model hard to read (at a glance).

I love it! Definitely wider than my DW8300, but I don't need to take care of it nor change the battery! I'll post a side-by-side shot shortly.

Taken a few minutes ago:


----------



## Piowa

*Just realized that this thread is FIVE years old...
*

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 233 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 155 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 134 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 73 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 60 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 50 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 825 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dus

With the new King Blue arrived, here all my kings


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 156 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 74 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 831 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## notanothercamera

FINALLY! My new big boy says hello.....


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 157 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 74 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 832 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

notanothercamera said:


> FINALLY! My new big boy says hello.....


Fine catch. Congrats and enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## mirciox

*Can't type text..just got an orange one!!!*

*Happy new owner of a orange one, switch modules because I think it suits them best *


----------



## JohnQFord

*Re: Can't type text..just got an orange one!!!*



mirciox said:


> *Happy new owner of a orange one, switch modules because I think it suits them best *


That ought to capture the attention of those *Amazon* women !!! Be careful now ! :think: ;-)

Congratulations, too ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 157 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 102 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 74 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 833 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Semseddin

Hello everyone, 

I'm semseddin from Turkey. I've been a regular visitor of wus forums for a year and decided to join the forums just to unite with other g-shock king owners. I got this watch 2nd hand in mint condition as a gift. It is really like new but the battery was depleted. It had no sign of life. So, i visited a watch store to get its battery replaced. Since i am not the first owner of the watch, i can't say for sure if the color of the digits are okay with my watch however i watched some reviews of GX-56GB from youtube and compared the color of the digits with mine which made me kinda upset. The digits of my watch don't come as bright and yellow as it is visible in review photos and videos. I wonder if the new battery would have caused this since i only paid 3.5$ us dollars for it. I really like the way this watch feels and looks in my wrist. I also have a GA-1000-1A but i've put that in the drawer as i started to think it looks sad like a sadman as they nicknamed it. 

I already put my GX-56GB near the window, hoping it would suck sunlight and get brighter and more yellow digits as it should be by tomorrow morning. Here is a photo of it on my wrist. 

All the best, Semseddin.


----------



## LankyOrangutan

It looks fine in that photo, that's just how negative displays are in real life. Welcome aboard, by the way!


----------



## Spuggs

Mine looks the same. No worries. It is ok. As Lanky said, have to accept it as negative display concern. And welcome. Beautiful watch.


----------



## Semseddin

LankyOrangutan said:


> It looks fine in that photo, that's just how negative displays are in real life. Welcome aboard, by the way!





Spuggs said:


> Mine looks the same. No worries. It is ok. As Lanky said, have to accept it as negative display concern. And welcome. Beautiful watch.


Thanks guys, your comments made me feel better. When i saw the shiny photos of the same watch, i couldn't stop thinking if i got a lemon. Hehe.


----------



## Semseddin

I even disabled power saver with the hope that it would get brighter, typical cellphone tech guy here. lol. Should i turn power saver on ?


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 157 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 74 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ------------------------ 9 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 834 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(18 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Semseddin said:


> I even disabled power saver with the hope that it would get brighter, typical cellphone tech guy here. lol. Should i turn power saver on ?


Go with the Power Save function 'on' for now & get the charge indicator up to a strong 'HIGH' with some direct sunlight. [unless that's just the camera angle making it look not quite there]


----------



## Semseddin

It is having a sunbath at the moment. I am surprised to see such a strong community over a single watch model and i'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## Piowa

Welcome on board, Semseddin

GB offers the worst contrast of three different negative Kings I had









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Semseddin

Piowa said:


> Welcome on board, Semseddin
> 
> GB offers the worst contrast of three different negative Kings I had
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5460218&d=1432714751"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Appareantly it is. I wonder if anything could be done to improve its contrast. The orange one looks to have best contrast in that photo. Thanks for the welcome. If the digits were yellow(gold) instead of gray/green, it could be perfect.

Cheers.


----------



## Semseddin




----------



## Spuggs

Now that shot makes the digits pop out!


I notice a LOT of sites selling negatives use just the right lighting to make the digits pop in the images used. I also notice how shops display them. They have a strong overhead light which also boosts the contrast. I will post images of my GX56-1A asap. Exact same one you have. Turning off the power saving feature makes no difference. The darkness of the display is part of the reason I also own a GX56 1BDR. That and I like Henry Rollins watch. Enjoy the watch for what it is. A fine watch and a collectable piece. It really is beautiful. I wish they made one between the GX56 and the 5600 series. THAT would be a perfect watch.


----------



## Semseddin

Hi Spuggs, The flash of my cellphone made a difference in the photos, it is not exactly how it looks with bare eyes. 

Looking forward to see your photos of the exact same model of mine. I've come across an article in wus where it describes how to invert positive into negative display. I wonder if the same could be done to invert negative to positive display. I would never spend a penny for this but i'll be fine with spending my time as an hobbiest modding my stuff. The joy you get for doing something without a cost is unexplainable that pays the time effor you put in it if successfull. If it is possible to convert the negative to positive display without any extra costing parts, i might give it a try it since i'm really having a hard time to see the time in dark places unless i press the illuminator button. I am coming from analog background illuminated watches where i never had to press a button to see the time with none of them, so you can guess know how i feel atm. 

This is really a great watch by its looks but negative digital display come with its problems as well. For example, i never had to press a button to see the time with my GA-1000-1A in pitch black lighting conditions, i have to press light button in 21:00 pm to see the time with this.


----------



## LankyOrangutan

Yes you can reverse a negative to a positive, just the same way that you can change a positive to a negative. Quite a few people on here over the years have done it, due to being less than thrilled with the lack of visibility.


----------



## Semseddin

LankyOrangutan said:


> Yes you can reverse a negative to a positive, just the same way that you can change a positive to a negative. Quite a few people on here over the years have done it, due to being less than thrilled with the lack of visibility.


Excuse for my English. Do you say that negative displays is better for visibility than positive ones especially in dark ?


----------



## LankyOrangutan

Semseddin said:


> Excuse for my English. Do you say that negative displays is better for visibility than positive ones especially in dark ?


No no, other way around  Positives are always better as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## joejaab

Hi Bro.
I have new 4 items of mod GX56 in my collection. Happy & fun with your KING.


----------



## JohnQFord

joejaab said:


> Hi Bro.
> I have new 4 items of mod GX56 in my collection. Happy & fun with your KING.


Incredible Joe ... just incredible !!!  |>

Keep it up ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Stef C

Got 2, and Loving them. Green Army one and the GX-1B.....great watches !


----------



## Stef C

Anybody knows where to buy the Blue Bumpers Atomic King ? dunno, but i have a feeling they are all sold out . Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 158 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 13 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 840 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(22 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NotSure

New 1B in the house, first square for me. Going to blackout the band/bezel with GB parts. Really liking the size, and the screen color is really growing on me.
I can't help but wonder how amazing it would be if Casio made a triple sensor GPS watch in a similar package. (Hint Hint) 
Piowa, if you would be so kind as to add me to the ever growing list.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 159 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 13 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 841 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(22 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, JohnQFord, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 158 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 13 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 836 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(22 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WEI QUAN

Just got my g shock positive king 2days ago. I'm loving it so much.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 159 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 13 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 837 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(22 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

Number #23 (Mods #14)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 159 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 838 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NotSure

Stealthing out the 1B. Used a 1A module and crossbar with GB bezel. GB band is next, but in the meantime the writing on the 1B band complements the face writing and gray nicely. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Piowa

NotSure said:


> Stealthing out the 1B. Used a 1A module and crossbar with GB bezel. GB band is next, but in the meantime the writing on the 1B band complements the face writing and gray nicely. Let me know what you think.


I am NotSure about it.



Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

WEI QUAN said:


> Just got my g shock positive king 2days ago. I'm loving it so much.
> View attachment 5562026


Welcome to the forum *WEI QUAN* ! That's a great opener! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## babola

NotSure said:


> Stealthing out the 1B. Used a 1A module and crossbar with GB bezel. GB band is next, but in the meantime the writing on the 1B band complements the face writing and gray nicely. Let me know what you think.


Tastefully done, with great attention to detail.

I agree with the strap text, leave it as it nicely balances bright text print on the glass, as well as the anthracite colored dial shock absorber. If you're still keen on the 56GB strap, then I'd suggest dyeing the shock absorber black. This is easy enough to do, and if you're careful enough it won't require button removal from the case.

Let us know how it goes.

Cheers.


----------



## NotSure

Thanks! I do like it as is, but me being me, I couldn't leave well enough alone. 
Shock absorber is in the tank for a dye job. Will post up when its done!


----------



## babola

Another JDM Atomic Red just arrived Downunder and joins the fellowship of The King. :-d

These things are simply awesome!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 232 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 159 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 839 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## babola

Just another photo to cement it...


----------



## JohnQFord

babola said:


> Just another photo to cement it...
> 
> View attachment 5584505


 It only traveled 11,360km to get a great self portrait ... very nicely done *babola *... Great Shot ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## babola

JohnQFord said:


> It only traveled 11,360km to get a great self portrait ... very nicely done *babola *... Great Shot ! :-!:-!:-!


Thank's bud for being a catalyst to it :-!


----------



## WEI QUAN

Another shot of my king. I change the original keeper to a 30th anniversary g shock keeper. There are 3 stars on it. 
Each star represent 10th anniversary 😊


----------



## Piowa

Minus 1

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 159 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 838 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dwsjr50

Add my Gxw to the collection.D.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 160 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 839 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kalibur

Put me down for the positive display


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 161 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 135 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 840 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock

i already sold my first king months ago... and now i got this..


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 231 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 161 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 103 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 841 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Somehow, Piowa, I never added my 3 Kings to this thread.

Please count my GXW-56-1BJF, my GX-56GB, and my GXW-56-1AJF. Thanks!


----------



## babola

My 3 favorite King models, T4P. 


Congrats!


----------



## cbkihong

Time4Playnow said:


> Somehow, Piowa, I never added my 3 Kings to this thread.
> 
> Please count my GXW-56-1BJF, my GX-56GB, and my GXW-56-1AJF. Thanks!


Neither did I. 1x1A + 1x4, thanks.

(sorry no solo shot for just the kings)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 233 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 162 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 846 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rush-Shock

Here are my three boys cooperating for their photo shoot. BTW, the orange king is a mod.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 233 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 163 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 138 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 849 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ricardomfs

Just one more mate... Simple king!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 163 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 138 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 850 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## babola

A totally epic day today, guys!

After a long, tedious and frustrating 6-month search for a BNIB Atomic Golden King - I finally get to hold it in my own hands. I have almost given up on my search until all of the sudden, out of blue and totally by accident one of this forum members came thru and offered me his spare BNIB King. Thanks bud once again, you definitely put a smile on my face :-d

This model in new condition must be one of the rarest G-shocks at the moment, it's simply impossible to find it in this condition for low or high $$, regardless.

Here it is in its full glory:






























Believe the hype gents, this one is truly something else...I own the Black & Red GXW-56-1AJF, but this one is in its own category, striking black and gold, very different to pedestrian King models.

With this watch it's all about little details, golden hardware, polished black middle LCD bar with golden Shock Absorber print, subdued grey and gold lettering on the glass, deep-black matte bezel and strap filled with contrasting hi-sheen black paint lettering etc.

I can finally take a rest and close this chapter, thanks for reading. :-!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 163 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 138 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 14 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 851 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(23 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

New MODS (Black purple)


----------



## joejaab

New MODS (Snow King)


----------



## joejaab

New MODS (Snow King)


----------



## ShockNut

My first Gxw-56. I was inspired by Simon Pegg's character in Mission Impossible Ghost Protocol. I love the weight and feel. Ass soon as I got it, I custom cut a Zagg screen protector to cover the glass. Looking for something to keep the button covers supple and protected from cracking. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 164 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 138 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 16 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 854 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(25 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

This is a KING!


----------



## domoon

joejaab said:


> This is a KING!


white band and bezel? I don't remember there's white king released so that must be custom?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Declan79

love it, might have GX-56KG to companied my mudman in the future...great shape


----------



## babola

domoon said:


> white band and bezel? I don't remember there's white king released so that must be custom?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


You obviously don't know Joe well...b-)


----------



## cbkihong

babola said:


> You obviously don't know Joe well...b-)


... or didn't read Piowa's count.



> 56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 16 watches


----------



## domoon

babola said:


> You obviously don't know Joe well...b-)





cbkihong said:


> ... or didn't read Piowa's count.


Haha, I didn't know him well indeed 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## joejaab

domoon said:


> joejaab said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a KING!
> 
> 
> 
> white band and bezel? I don't remember there's white king released so that must be custom?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon
Click to expand...

It's custom for white band not original.


----------



## joejaab

Purple King Group ^^ (Not for count)


----------



## babola

joejaab said:


> Purple King Group ^^ (Not for count)


Dude, you have outdone yourself, once again. |>

You should send that photo to Casio, really...


----------



## Semseddin

Hi everyone,

How can i mod my watch (1st photo) into the watch in the second photo ? I've found bezel of the second one in ebay for 25$. I just don't know if i can make the ugly negative display into the beautiful yellow display. Thanks.

http://hypebeast.com/image/2011/05/casio-g-shock-gx-56gb-black-gold.jpg

http://watchbrandsshop.com/wp-conte...sio-GX56-1B-G-Shock-Watch1-e1371303365154.jpg


----------



## babola

Semseddin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> How can i mod my watch (1st photo) into the watch in the second photo ? I've found bezel of the second one in ebay for 25$. I just don't know if i can make the ugly negative display into the beautiful yellow display. Thanks.
> 
> http://hypebeast.com/image/2011/05/casio-g-shock-gx-56gb-black-gold.jpg
> 
> http://watchbrandsshop.com/wp-conte...sio-GX56-1B-G-Shock-Watch1-e1371303365154.jpg


You must be the first owner of the Golden King who wants to fiddle with it's DNA ;-)

If you're really keen on that mod and unhappy with negative display, sell your Gold King (they currently attract a mega premium, online) buy a gx-56-1BDR or gxw-56-1BJF, pocket the delta from the sale proceeds and call it a day. 
Lot less margin of error too, if you haven't done any G-modding in the past.margin of error


----------



## Semseddin

How much would my watch used watch go for ? It is in mint condition. I can also trade my watch in mint condition with someone who happened to have what i'm looking for in mint condition.


----------



## babola

Gold King is selling for at least double compared to pedestrian 56-1A and 56-1B models. That is if you can find one in new or mint condition. There's many more G-collectors out there outside this forum who will go ga-ga on sight of a GXW-56GB Gold Black King and wouldn't mind spending hundreds on it.

I looked for new/mint Gold King on and off for a period of 6 months and only found one by accident, offered to me by a member here. Gold one in new/mint condition is usually going between $300-$600 average, with extremes as low as $185 or as high as $900. I got mine for $185 last month (BNIB, JDM atomic model), but that was by sheer luck and chance. 

Send me a photo or two via PM and I'll try to give you fair estimate.


----------



## Semseddin

I can definitly trade my watch for what i am looking for. No double nor any extra asked. You can see my watches' photos from my older posts. It is in mint condition, fairly 9/10.


----------



## babola

Semseddin said:


> I can definitly trade my watch for what i am looking for. No double nor any extra asked. You can see my watches' photos from my older posts. It is in mint condition, fairly 9/10.


Wish there were more people like you, Semseddin. You will definitely make someone looking for a 56GB model and willing to do one-for-one swap, very happy ;-)


----------



## Semseddin

Hoping there is someone who wants to trade his positive for my negative. Should i open a new thread or wait for replies here ? I dont expect extra money since i see all of these variants the same unless there are extra functions like atomic etc.

I want a watch that i need to feel comfortable carrying or looking at it, i am color blinded and i dont feel comfortable with negatives. Located in Turkey,

That is all, pm me to sort a deal.


----------



## 150 fathoms

*Re: Can't type text..just got an orange one!!!*







got this one as a present this christmas


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 165 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 138 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 16 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 855 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(25 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Semseddin

*Re: Can't type text..just got an orange one!!!*



150 fathoms said:


> View attachment 6455881
> got this one as a present this christmas


what a great gift.


----------



## joejaab

Update my KING's today - Happy New Year 2016 for all ^^


----------



## cbkihong

26 kings ... speechless.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 165 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 138 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 17 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 856 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(26 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Semseddin

My hunt for a positive black/gold GX-56 ended with a GD-350-1B Black/Gold today. Bought it for myself as a new year gift  I really liked how bright the digits are. I found the functionaly superior to my GX-56. Still, it is not a king. For 100$ at a local store, i am very satisfied with it.








(Not my photo)

@piowa,

I checked the whole forum for a GD-350 owners thread, isn't there any thread for this model ?


----------



## Piowa

Semseddin said:


> @piowa, I checked the whole forum for a GD-350 owners thread, isn't there any thread for this model ?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gd-350-official-count-820369.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

-1 for me

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 165 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 51 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 17 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 855 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(26 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

joejaab said:


> Update my KING's today - Happy New Year 2016 for all ^^


Very, Very Nice ! :-!:-!:-! Can hardly wait for you to fill out the collection ! :-d


----------



## cbkihong

Ouch, Piowa sold the orange king!


----------



## kcohS-G

Hi king masters, are the gxw kings still being produced by casio? I know the gx were already discontinued, not sure with the gxw. Thanks


----------



## LILDEEking

Here's mine, glad to know you guys


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 165 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 17 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 856 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(26 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

LILDEEking said:


> Here's mine, glad to know you guys
> 
> View attachment 6843506
> 
> View attachment 6843522


Welcome to the forum *LILDEEking*. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## LILDEEking

Thanks for greeting, Mr. *JohnQFord*. So happy to be a part of G-King owners.


----------



## joejaab

Hi! New MOD of my King ^^


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 165 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 18 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 857 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(26 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong

joejaab said:


> Hi! New MOD of my King ^^


Modded for Floyd Mayweather?

Floyd Mayweather Jr. wears blinged-out 'King' G-Shock watch


----------



## joejaab

cbkihong said:


> joejaab said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! New MOD of my King ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Modded for Floyd Mayweather?
> 
> Floyd Mayweather Jr. wears blinged-out 'King' G-Shock watch
Click to expand...

I think that not for Floyd Mayweather because the details not same.


----------



## JSM9872

Picked this up a couple weeks ago. Looking for a 1AJF donor to do a negative module swap for that all black look.










Loving the King!!!!

"Don't Panic!"
Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 166 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 18 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 858 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(26 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

HAPPY CHINESE NEW YEAR 2016 - Red & Gold
(Not count for this watch.. ^^)


----------



## joejaab

Count number #27 : GX56VT-4 Valentine day ^^


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 166 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 19 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 859 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(27 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

Add photo (Daytime)


----------



## masterport

Hi Guys!

I need your help, is there any chance to find GXW-56 camouflage, is there any e-shop ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Piowa +1










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 166 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 19 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 860 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(27 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Deepsea_dweller, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pls update Piowa 
DSD
0 Kings 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

OK, but which ones to subtract?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> OK, but which ones to subtract?


All Kings are gone!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 165 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 19 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 855 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(27 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

New item of MOD : #28


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 165 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 20 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 856 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(28 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

New item of MOD: #29
New series of King (7 Days in Thailand)


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 165 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 857 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Paul O

Have a GXW56-1AER on way from Japan.:grinning:


----------



## Ash1979

King Reports !!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 166 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 858 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Declan79

Sadly, its no longer available in my country (AD & online retailer)....anyone had info where can i get this Kong? beside ebay...thanks


----------



## domoon

Declan79 said:


> Sadly, its no longer available in my country (AD & online retailer)....anyone had info where can i get this Kong? beside ebay...thanks


Are you looking for new or okay with used ones? Seeing your location is in indonesia, if you're okay with used one, kaskus and the facebook group would be a good place to start looking. But if you're looking for brand new, you can still find the black negative display bread new in some watch shop - i believe there's some in my city . The Orange ones, on the other hand...

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## Dwijaya

domoon said:


> Are you looking for new or okay with used ones? Seeing your location is in indonesia, if you're okay with used one, kaskus and the facebook group would be a good place to start looking. But if you're looking for brand new, you can still find the black negative display bread new in some watch shop - i believe there's some in my city . The Orange ones, on the other hand...
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


Unfortunately there's none of it... Both new or used, there's some individuals seller put a way to high price.. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Declan79

Declan79 said:


> Sadly, its no longer available in my country (AD & online retailer)....anyone had info where can i get this Kong? beside ebay...thanks





Dwijaya said:


> Unfortunately there's none of it... Both new or used, there's some individuals seller put a way to high price.. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Finally, i'm waiting for my GX-56-1BJF coming from Rakuten, thanks Greg for leading me to the links, will post when it arrived


----------



## Declan79

I wonder which country of the maker of this series? mine China....anyone else? is there any finding issue regarding the build quality, etc?


----------



## Adrian Markus

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/udetokei-watch/item/602032/

GXW-56
Is it genuine ??

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

Adrian Markus said:


> net de udetokei wasshoimura | Rakuten Global Market: GXW-56-1BJF Casio g-shock G shock mens watch shock resistance structure 20 ATM waterproof domestic genuine watch WATCH manufacturers warranty sales type Christmas gifts
> 
> GXW-56
> Is it genuine ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


AFAIK there are no fakes on Rakuten. Rakuten is among the most trusted sellers!!!


----------



## JohnQFord

Adrian Markus said:


> net de udetokei wasshoimura | Rakuten Global Market: GXW-56-1BJF Casio g-shock G shock mens watch shock resistance structure 20 ATM waterproof domestic genuine watch WATCH manufacturers warranty sales type Christmas gifts
> 
> GXW-56
> Is it genuine ??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Do your homework. Read this thread:

Thread: Post your Rakuten shopping experience here
Udetokei happens to be one of the most trusted sellers.


----------



## Ash1979

Declan79 said:


> I wonder which country of the maker of this series? mine China....anyone else? is there any finding issue regarding the build quality, etc?


Mine is a " Made in Thailand " one... AFAIK, they were manufactured in Japan, Thailand and China. There is no difference related to material or craftsmanship.


----------



## Declan79

Ash1979 said:


> Mine is a " Made in Thailand " one... AFAIK, they were manufactured in Japan, Thailand and China. There is no difference related to material or craftsmanship.


Absolutely agree....mine made in CHina comes with Thailand marking ;-)
















Duo mudman








Thanks to Greg


----------



## JohnQFord

Declan79 said:


> Absolutely agree....mine made in CHina comes with Thailand marking ;-)
> View attachment 7840578
> 
> 
> View attachment 7840538
> 
> 
> Duo mudman
> View attachment 7840626
> 
> 
> Thanks to Greg


Beautiful *Declan* ! :-!:-!:-! Glad I could help.


----------



## Declan79

Couldn't happier with this impuls buying based on your information Greg...trully awesome it in my wrist


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 234 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 167 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 859 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ash1979

Negative King Reporting...


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 167 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 860 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Ash1979 said:


> Negative King Reporting...


Congrats again Ash1979  one of the coolest and best looking King's imho  Enjoy


----------



## Ash1979

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Congrats again Ash1979  one of the coolest and best looking King's imho  Enjoy


Thanks a lot Tom....First and only negative display G in my collection... The display is really legible and cool looking for sure...


----------



## YeaItsSlo

Do they make a od green case for the king?


----------



## Piowa

Orange again









56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 167 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 861 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cbkihong

Piowa said:


> Orange again
> 
> View attachment 8309434
> 
> 
> 56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
> 56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 167 watches
> 56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
> 56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
> 56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
> 56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
> 56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
> 
> 56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
> 56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
> 56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
> 56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
> 
> Together 861 Kings
> 
> *I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
> *Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
> Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
> "One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
> Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
> Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
> King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)
> 
> *Cheers, Piowa


Then you are a "King of blue" at this moment?


----------



## Piowa

King of blue has three blue Kings.


----------



## JohnQFord

For those still aspiring to own a King, there's currently a good supply of both the positive GXW-56-1BJF & negative GXW-1AJF on Rakuten at decent prices. :think:


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 167 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 861 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Spyharpy *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

JohnQFord said:


> For those still aspiring to own a King, there's currently a good supply of both the positive GXW-56-1BJF & negative GXW-1AJF on Rakuten at decent prices. :think:


I guess that is a fake version because the watch is not in production.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

There are a lot of GXW kings on eBay and they are definitely not fake ones.


----------



## JohnQFord

Adrian Markus said:


> I guess that is a fake version because the watch is not in production.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


*You guess wrong !*


----------



## TGV

*Re: Can't type text..just got an orange one!!!*

I wore my KING last week still a bad dude.........


----------



## Adrian Markus

JohnQFord said:


> *You guess wrong !*


You mean to say they are still in production ? :/

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Adrian Markus said:


> You mean to say they are still in production ? :/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


He means to say they are not fake. True, they are out of production, but still widely available, and recently at relatively reasonable prices.


----------



## jarod99

*Re: The Return Of The King*


[URL=http://s68.photobucket.com/user/KEWfan/media/CASIO/CASIO_STEALTH%20KING/GXW-56BB-1_01.png.html]


----------



## zeroair

*Re: The Return Of The King*

numbers gonna go way up soon!!


----------



## JSM9872

*Re: The Return Of The King*



zeroair said:


> numbers gonna go way up soon!!


Mine just made it to New York this morning! Only a day or 2 away!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeroair

*Re: The Return Of The King*



JSM9872 said:


> Mine just made it to New York this morning! Only a day or 2 away!


Can't wait to see it! I know I'll want one but it's just not in the cards for me right now. I wear the King I have very little as it is anyway. (Though it's not atomic and that does put me off a little.)


----------



## Adrian Markus

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3381090


----------



## Adrian Markus

*NEW LAUNCH **7 month sale*

G-SHOCK from Pursuit of evolving toughness, New model stuck to black as a brand color appeared.Thoroughly stick to black, was made directly feel finish the texture of resin in one tone. Aims to withstand the impact from any direction, it adopted on the base model the GXW-56 with a unique form. Simple matte black accentuate the form of the watch itself.Also subjected to black IP processing to Yoshijo, stuck in black down to the smallest detail. The essence of the G-SHOCK expressed in color, is the emergence of New models in pursuit of toughness designed to uncouth. · The world six stations (Japan two stations, China, the United States, United Kingdom, Germany) received the standard radio, multi-band 6 to automatically correct the time - Tough Solar


*specification*


*Shock structure (resist shock)*
*Inorganic glass*
*Dust-Bodoro structure (mud resist)*
*20 ATM water resistant*
*Bezel Case Material: resin*
*Resin Band*
*Tough Solar (solar charge system)*
*Radio reception function: Automatic reception (maximum 6 times / day) (China radio waves up to 5 times / day) / manual reception, 
<Japan> reception radio wave: JJY, Frequency: 40kHz / 60kHz (Fukushima / both bureau in Kyushu model) 
< North America region> reception radio wave: WWVB, frequency: 60KHz 
<Europe region> reception radio wave: MSF / DCF77, frequency: 60KHz / 77.5KHz 
<China> received radio wave: BPC, frequency: 68.5KHz 
* Home time set in the city can receive When set, the receiving stations according to the city. The time difference is set by the selected city.*
*World time: 48 cities (31 time zones, daylight saving time setting function) + time display of UTC (Coordinated Universal Time), UTC direct call function*
*Stopwatch (in hundredths of a second, a total of 24 hours, split)*
*Timer (set unit: 1 minute, set up: 24 hours, measured in seconds)*
*This five alarm (snooze function with only one) Times*
*Battery indicator displays*
*Power saving function (in the dark to save power and turn off the display after a certain period of time)*
*Full Auto Calendar*
*12/24 hour display switching*
*Beep ON / OFF switching function*
*EL backlight (full auto EL light, afterglow function, switching afterglow time (1.5 seconds / with 3 seconds)*
*Drive time from solar power in the state without the full charge 
If the function is used: about 10 months 
If the power saving state: about 26 months　 Home Time city (city-functional receiver) / received signal Taipei, Seoul, Tokyo / Japan standard radio JJY40 · JJY60 (Honolulu), (Anchorage), Vancouver, Los Angeles, Edmonton, Denver, Mexico City, Chicago, New York, Halifax, St. John's / American standard radio WWVB Lisbon, London, Madrid, Paris, Rome, Berlin , Stockholm, Athens, (Moscow) / British standard radio MSF · Germany of the standard radio wave DCF77 Hong Kong, Beijing / Chinese standard radio BPC you may also be received in good each city the condition of ※ (). ※ If the radio reception is not performed, it will operate in the usual quartz accuracy (± 15 seconds per month difference).

Size (H × W × D) / mass: 55.5 × 53.6 × 17.5mm / 88g*
*EL: Blue Green*

Module-3220


----------



## Piowa

Who will get the first BB?

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 167 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (blue) ------------------------ 0 watches

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 861 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Spyharpy *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Eight Kings









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*GXW-56BB-1JF King ... JUST IN [& I mean 'just' !] :-!








*


----------



## Time4Playnow

JohnQFord said:


> *JUST IN [& I mean 'just' !] :-!
> 
> View attachment 8717682
> 
> *


Looks great!!! Congrats on being the first one on the forum (I think) to post photos of this model!! :-!

Believe it or not, I half considered getting this one. But my GX-56GB is just too similar looking, so I can't justify it. Besides, I've made too many other purchases lately! :-d

Enjoy!


----------



## domoon

JohnQFord said:


> *JUST IN [& I mean 'just' !] :-!
> 
> View attachment 8717682
> 
> *


Beautiful in simplicity, definitely looks better in life picture! Any noticed difference with the good old king beside the lettering layout on the dial?

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## JohnQFord

domoon said:


> Beautiful in simplicity, definitely looks better in life picture! Any noticed difference with the good old king beside the lettering layout on the dial?
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


It's 'Made in China' now !

*GXW-56BB-1JF*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *JUST IN [& I mean 'just' !] :-!
> 
> View attachment 8717682
> 
> *


Awesome big congrats Greg. Enjoy  Curious, how is the negative display compared to the other King (s) Can you post a comparison shot. Thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Time4Playnow

JohnQFord said:


> It's 'Made in China' now !
> 
> View attachment 8718074


Oooooooohhhh, a black buckle!!!! :-! Now THAT is very cool!! I'll have to try to pick up one of these straps for my GX-56GB!!

Thanks for the extra pics!


----------



## JohnQFord

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome big congrats Greg. Enjoy  Curious, how is the negative display compared to the other King (s) Can you post a comparison shot. Thanks a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


I don't have the Original King anymore so I can't do it live ... but here's side by side using old pic of neg:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks a lot Greg. Looks sharper & easier to read 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Adrian Markus

Ash1979 said:


> Negative King Reporting...


From where did you purchase ?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Adrian Markus said:


> From where did you purchase ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Rakuten. They appear to be sold out right now. Maybe I'll let this one go !


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Nice speedy catch, Greg! Few Q's. First, is that buckle metal or plastic? Secondly, how's the visibility of the negative display? Third, can you be so kind to show the Dual Time mode (press button A)? Many thanks! 



Time4Playnow said:


> JohnQFord said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's 'Made in China' now !
> 
> View attachment 8718074
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooooohhhh, a black buckle!!!! :-! Now THAT is very cool!! I'll have to try to pick up one of these straps for my GX-56GB!!
> 
> Thanks for the extra pics!
Click to expand...


----------



## Quadka

JohnQFord said:


> I don't have the Original King anymore so I can't do it live ... but here's side by side using old pic of neg:
> 
> View attachment 8718474


Super awesome! I love the legibility. Congrats! Where/who did you buy it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Quadka said:


> Super awesome! I love the legibility. Congrats! Where/who did you buy it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See 2nd post above ! :-!


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, John. First BB on WUS.










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 167 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 1 watch (JohnQFord)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 862 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Spyharpy *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Nice speedy catch, Greg! Few Q's. First, is that buckle metal or plastic? Secondly, how's the visibility of the negative display? Third, can you be so kind to show the Dual Time mode (press button A)? Many thanks!


The buckle is cold ... metal. Visibility is fine but of course you have to tilt it to avoid reflection to have legibility. Gold LCD stands out reasonably well.

Cellphone pic's of backlight aren't crystal clear ... one outdoors/one indoors ... focus wouldn't react fast enough outdoors.


----------



## Adrian Markus

JohnQFord said:


> The buckle is cold ... metal. Visibility is fine but of course you have to tilt it to avoid reflection to have legibility. Gold LCD stands out reasonably well.
> 
> Cellphone pic's of backlight aren't crystal clear ... one outdoors/one indoors ... focus wouldn't react fast enough outdoors.
> 
> View attachment 8720602
> 
> 
> View attachment 8720610
> 
> 
> View attachment 8720626


Does it have the same Alpha GEL® which is implanted at the 12, 3, 6 & 9 o'clock for inner protection..soft urethane ??
Like the same which is there in the old model GX-56

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Quadka

JohnQFord said:


> See 2nd post above ! :-!


Sorry, I got too excited and missed that post 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon

JohnQFord said:


> It's 'Made in China' now !
> 
> View attachment 8718026
> 
> 
> View attachment 8718074


Where it made is none of my concern, since I'd trust Casio's qc. And the blacked out buckle adds icing on the black forest! How about the screws on the side tho? Can't really tell from pic.

Wonder how long until we see the first hydroed BB King 

I type butter on mah phon


----------



## JohnQFord

domoon said:


> Where it made is none of my concern, since I'd trust Casio's qc. And the blacked out buckle adds icing on the black forest! *How about the screws on the side tho?* Can't really tell from pic.
> 
> Wonder how long until we see the first hydroed BB King
> 
> I type butter on mah phon


The screws are stainles steel or ? ... not blackened.


----------



## Howa

Just got this about a week ago.............


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 168 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 1 watch (JohnQFord)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 863 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Spyharpy *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

Howa said:


> Just got this about a week ago.............


Where did you but it from ?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75

Adrian Markus said:


> Where did you but it from ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk





Howa said:


> Just got this about a week ago.............


Thats the GX I really really want, do you have a source with any more?


----------



## JohnQFord

cirian75 said:


> Thats the GX I really really want, do you have a source with any more?


----------



## Adrian Markus

net de udetokei wasshoimura | Rakuten Global Market: GXW-56-1BJF Casio g-shock G shock mens watch shock resistance structure 20 ATM waterproof domestic genuine watch WATCH manufacturers warranty sales type Christmas gifts

Need Help!
I am planning to buy this watch from Rakuten the seller name is-net de udetokei wasshoimura.....Please let me know is it ok to purchase from this seller & is it genuine will the atomic time keep feature will really work or is it just for showing from outside. I will be using PayPal to ship it to India....is it original and is it made in Japan or China ?

Any suggestions or advice..

Thanks
Adrian


----------



## Ash1979

Adrian Markus said:


> net de udetokei wasshoimura | Rakuten Global Market: GXW-56-1BJF Casio g-shock G shock mens watch shock resistance structure 20 ATM waterproof domestic genuine watch WATCH manufacturers warranty sales type Christmas gifts
> 
> Need Help!
> I am planning to buy this watch from Rakuten the seller name is-net de udetokei wasshoimura.....Please let me know is it ok to purchase from this seller & is it genuine will the atomic time keep feature will really work or is it just for showing from outside. I will be using PayPal to ship it to India....is it original and is it made in Japan or China ?
> 
> Any suggestions or advice..
> 
> Thanks
> Adrian


Udetokei Wasshoimura is a trusted seller on Rakuten.... the atomic time signal feature does not work in India due to no atomic clock in India. I have purchased 3 G's from Rakuten (seller G-Supply) and was charged heavy custom duties for all of them. You may wanna take your chance.


----------



## JSM9872

Picked it up from the post office today, no one to sign for it yesterday. I may not be first on WUS but it is a great looking piece, I'm very happy with it.










"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 168 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 104 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 2 watches (JohnQFord, JSM9872)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 864 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Spyharpy *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa, not sure how I missed this, but please add my 3 Kings to the count. 1A, 1B, and GB. Thanks Piowa!! :-!


----------



## JohnQFord

JSM9872 said:


> Picked it up from the post office today, no one to sign for it yesterday. I may not be first on WUS but it is a great looking piece, I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't Panic!!"
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!

Maybe a pic with the Harley that we never see ? :think: :roll: :-!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 236 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 169 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 2 watches (JohnQFord, JSM9872)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 21 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 867 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(29 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Spyharpy *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

New mod for Green ^^


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 236 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 169 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 2 watches (JohnQFord, JSM9872)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 22 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 868 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(30 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Spyharpy *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Maybe a pic with the Harley that we never see ? :think: :roll: :-!


Thank you!!

I definitely need to shout that bike out more, she feels neglected and we just can't have that! It wasn't in this thread (maybe it was) but the all black King definitely finishes off the all black tough biker look!

The paint maybe, IF I sold some watches I could definitely afford too lol!!

"Don't Panic!!"
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cranx

hope to see a side by side comparison pic between _56GB & 56BB soon._


----------



## Piowa

Sold my 1A again.

Sorry, guys. I don't really need four watches.

Do I really need three is the other question...

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 169 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 2 watches (JohnQFord, JSM9872)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 22 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 867 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(30 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Spyharpy *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cirian75




----------



## Piowa

Why not? When you got more hobbies (in my case biking, travelling, photography and watches) you have to share the time and money spent on each one. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cirian75

True enough, the real reason I liquidated my frogman was to part pay for my trip to Tank Fest a few weeks ago.

and I had not worn it for 14 months.


----------



## jarod99

*Re: The Return Of The King*

mine came last Monday.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 169 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 3 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 22 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 868 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(30 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Sjors, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Sjors









56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 3 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 22 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 869 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(30 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## solar g-shocker

joejaab said:


> New mod for Green ^^


Tell me more about this mod!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joejaab

This mod, it made by someone in Thailand (BnB). And I have made inside case center.


----------



## Piowa

-1 for me. Only 1B left.

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 3 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 22 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 868 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(30 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Mizatt77









56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 4 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 22 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 869 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(30 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

Ash1979 said:


> Udetokei Wasshoimura is a trusted seller on Rakuten.... the atomic time signal feature does not work in India due to no atomic clock in India. I have purchased 3 G's from Rakuten (seller G-Supply) and was charged heavy custom duties for all of them. You may wanna take your chance.


Check your inbox.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller


View attachment 8829162


56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 105 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 5 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 22 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 870 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(30 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jarod99

cranx said:


> hope to see a side by side comparison pic between _56GB & 56BB soon._


pic off the net.


----------



## MizerableXIII

jarod99 said:


> cranx said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope to see a side by side comparison pic between _56GB & 56BB soon._
> 
> 
> 
> pic off the net.
Click to expand...

i have one here.


----------



## MizerableXIII

a comparison i done earlier this week.


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 6 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 22 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 872 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(30 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spyharpy

Oh, you beat me to it! Here's my contribution. (Piowa, you already have these in your count).


----------



## jarod99

coming soon... only available in too sunny Singapore.



... to celebrate the nation's 51st birthday.


----------



## Tony Rex

I just paid for something like this:









Live pics this Friday or next Monday.

It will be my second G-Shock after the GW-5000.


----------



## arogle1stus

Tyler:
SIL owns GWX 56 (black)
Entertained an idea of B&E his home and making off with it.
But he's 6"5"" and looks like the Incredible Hulk.

Forget swiping his watch. Easier to save for one for my bucket list.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Adrian Markus

Tony Rex said:


> I just paid for something like this:
> 
> View attachment 8840930
> 
> 
> Live pics this Friday or next Monday.
> 
> It will be my second G-Shock after the GW-5000.


Where did you buy it from ?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## cranx

MizerableXIII said:


> a comparison i done earlier this week.





Spyharpy said:


> Oh, you beat me to it! Here's my contribution. (Piowa, you already have these in your count).


Are they the exact same black? catalog picture the 56BB looks more gray than black.


----------



## JohnQFord

The camera always picks up a lot of reflected light ... making black look gray. The watch is pure black.


----------



## joejaab

MOD: GX56 X Eric. ^^


----------



## joejaab

MOD: Golden GX56 ^^


----------



## joejaab

MOD: GX56 - Hyper Pink


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 6 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 875 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(33 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Sherhan









56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 7 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 876 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(33 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adrian Markus

My new Baby KING with the BEAST 😎😎
Both made in JAPAN.


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, I have similar pair.










56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 236 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 7 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 877 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(33 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cranx

Just saw this on ebay, the international version GX-56BB with silver buckle?

Casio G Shock Matt Black Solar Power Men&apos;s Watch GX 56BB 1 | eBay


----------



## Adrian Markus

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherhan

mine which is still in box earlier yesterday!


----------



## kmbijit

Black and Red King reporting on the official thread!!! Still at work, can't wait to get back home and click some beauty shots :-!


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 7 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 878 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(33 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Time4Playnow said:


> Piowa, not sure how I missed this, but please add my 3 Kings to the count. 1A, 1B, and GB. Thanks Piowa!! :-!


Piowa, please add my GXW-56BB-1JF to the count, and I am also now a "Prince of Kings." :-! Thanks Piowa!!


----------



## Piowa

Congrats T4PN, how does the display of BB compare to 1A in real life?

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 8 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 879 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(33 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Harry Ireland

Declan,

From who did you get your King?
I'm looking at Rakuten now, seller Udetokei.
Price € 175 ex shipping.
Regardless whether I get taxed (Ireland, Anpost will deliver), it seems a good and fair price.

But a very kind forummember alerted me on the extra points deals out there (2000 points instead of 200 points) so I'm looking into Wassyoimura as well.

Anyone else got a GXW-56-1BJF from Rakuten recently? I browsed through 75% of the postings here, there are a few good mentions of Udetokei.

Thanks very much!

cheers,
Harry.



Declan79 said:


> Absolutely agree....mine made in CHina comes with Thailand marking ;-)
> View attachment 7840578
> 
> 
> View attachment 7840538
> 
> 
> Duo mudman
> View attachment 7840626
> 
> 
> Thanks to Greg


----------



## WhiteOUT

There you go.... Singapore edition gx56

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Ireland

Holy moly, that looks awesome! Congrats on that stunner!


----------



## cranx

WhiteOUT said:


> There you go.... Singapore edition gx56
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


this is certainly different from earlier pics.










now it looks exactly the same as regular BB other than the watch strap..


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Only 4 show  Happy weekend gents










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

56-1AER (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1BER (positive display) ------------- 170 watches
56-4ER (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1ER (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3JF (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1ER (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1JF (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1JF (black) ------------------------ 9 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, WhiteOut SINGAPORE EDITION)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 880 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(33 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sherhan

Harry Ireland said:


> Declan,
> 
> From who did you get your King?
> I'm looking at Rakuten now, seller Udetokei.
> Price € 175 ex shipping.
> Regardless whether I get taxed (Ireland, Anpost will deliver), it seems a good and fair price.
> 
> But a very kind forummember alerted me on the extra points deals out there (2000 points instead of 200 points) so I'm looking into Wassyoimura as well.
> 
> Anyone else got a GXW-56-1BJF from Rakuten recently? I browsed through 75% of the postings here, there are a few good mentions of Udetokei.
> 
> Thanks very much!
> 
> cheers,
> Harry.


Hello Harry,

I have a friend who is in Japan and could help me get another 56bb-1jf. 
Let me know if you are keen!


----------



## Sherhan

Hey Piowa,

I think the 56 of Whiteout shouldnt be in the 56bb-1jf as the 1jf series are only the japan releases.
just my 2 cents!


----------



## JohnQFord

Sherhan said:


> Hey Piowa,
> 
> I think the 56 of Whiteout shouldnt be in the 56bb-1jf as the 1jf series are only the japan releases.
> just my 2 cents!


Here's the thing. Piowa does more counts [on a very timely updated basis] for more G-Shock watch models ... than Carter has 'Little Liver Pills'.

That service to WUS members is very generous on his part in time & patience ... for which we all thank Piowa.

To start breaking the counts down into what would essentially be 'marketing regions' based on model suffixes would be exceptionally onerous for Piowa ... & to this point in time ... apparently not needed by WUS members so far.

I think you sorta' just need to 'go with the flow' & be content with having the various counts just as they stand.

I understand your pride in having the Japan Release model & appreciate your enthusiasm for same. Welcome to the forum. :-!:-!:-!

*p.s. Just as a general note to all members.* Piowa is not our servant. It would be nice to see *everybody* use 'Please' & 'Thank you' when asking that a G-Shock be added to the count ...

rather than the general 'grunt' instruction of : "Piowa. Add this to the count." :think:


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa said:


> Congrats T4PN, how does the display of BB compare to 1A in real life?
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks Piowa! Sorry, I didn't see your question until now. (was actually going back to check my previous post, to make sure I had said "please" and "thank you" per JohnQ's friendly, and appropriate, admonition! :-d And thankfully, I had!)

In looking at my BB and the 1A side by side, to me, the digits on the BB look somehow, a little brighter and easier to see. I tested this out, by slowly walking into more darkened areas, and when I could no longer make out the time (or day of the week) on the 1A, I could still see it on the BB.

I won't try to capture this in a photo because it would not come out properly. I can't SWEAR that there is a difference between them -- but it SURE LOOKS THAT WAY to me.... ;-)

In fact, when I first got the BB, I checked it against my GX-56GB - which due to the golden-tinted digits, has a very legible, negative display (better than most). They looked about the same, much to my surprise. And just now, I did the 'dark area' test with the GB and the BB side by side - and the BB is every bit as legible as the GB -- and actually looked like it was a little BETTER!! :think: I can't explain why, and that was not the result I expected, but that's how it looks to my eyes.


----------



## Piowa

Thanks a lot, T4PN.
I hope Casio will sell BB in Poland and I will have a chance to see it in person. 
)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cirian75

Well my GX56 is now on ebay

Item No 191933338302 if any one is interested?

Going to replace it with either a GWX-56-1bjf or a solar atomic 5610/5000


----------



## Sherhan

JohnQFord said:


> Here's the thing. Piowa does more counts [on a very timely updated basis] for more G-Shock watch models ... than Carter has 'Little Liver Pills'.
> 
> That service to WUS members is very generous on his part in time & patience ... for which we all thank Piowa.
> 
> To start breaking the counts down into what would essentially be 'marketing regions' based on model suffixes would be exceptionally onerous for Piowa ... & to this point in time ... apparently not needed by WUS members so far.
> 
> I think you sorta' just need to 'go with the flow' & be content with having the various counts just as they stand.
> 
> I understand your pride in having the Japan Release model & appreciate your enthusiasm for same. Welcome to the forum. :-!:-!:-!
> 
> *p.s. Just as a general note to all members.* Piowa is not our servant. It would be nice to see *everybody* use 'Please' & 'Thank you' when asking that a G-Shock be added to the count ...
> 
> rather than the general 'grunt' instruction of : "Piowa. Add this to the count." :think:


oops sorry mate, no such intention to treat Piowa as a servant but I thought it would do more just to the black king.
sorry Piowa and will keep my mouth shut, sorry! :X


----------



## JohnQFord

cirian75 said:


> Well my GX56 is now on ebay
> 
> Item No 191933338302 if any one is interested?
> 
> Going to replace it with either a GWX-56-1bjf or a solar atomic 5610/5000


So what you're supposed to do is go here & create a sales post with an actual link to your eBay auction:

... eBay Auctions

Might be more effective. I haven't used it yet. :-!

Maybe some others can comment on its effectiveness. :think:


----------



## JohnQFord

Sherhan said:


> oops sorry mate, no such intention to treat Piowa as a servant but I thought it would do more just to the black king.
> sorry Piowa and will keep my mouth shut, sorry! :X


I wasn't looking to chastise you ... just inform you. 

The 'p.s.' was directed at all of us, in general, just to remind everybody of the obvious effort Piowa puts into this forum & the respect that he deserves for doing so.

We're all guilty at one time or another of getting lost in the excitement of receiving our new purchases.

We race to photograph them ... post in a model specific thread ... post in the 'Incoming' thread ... post in the 'Counting' thread ... & maybe a dedicated thread as well.

Our haste occasionally leads to overlooking simple courtesies. Figured the occasional reminder was in order. :think:


----------



## Tony Rex

Tony Rex said:


> I just paid for something like this:
> 
> View attachment 8840930
> 
> 
> Live pics this Friday or next Monday.
> 
> It will be my second G-Shock after the GW-5000.


Pic as promised...










And to answer those who pm'd me:

1. This one was made in Thailand Y in May 2016
2. I think it is not too big for my 7.5" flat wrist. Sixth holes.
3. Only my second G-Shock after the GW-5000, and this definitely won't be my last King!

PS. Dear Piowa, please add me to the list. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 171 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ------------------------ 9 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, WhiteOut SINGAPORE EDITION)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 881 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(33 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cirian75

Cheers, I'll do that when I get near a proper computer on my lunch break


----------



## cirian75

cirian75 said:


> Cheers, I'll do that when I get near a proper computer on my lunch break


Done

https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/fs-...s-spare-bezel-strap-3444050.html#post32013370


----------



## arcata

Just picked up a GXW 56 this week--had the GX 56 for a couple of years.


----------



## AnThonYo

2weeks and ill get my hands on the new gxw56bb

anyone from singapore here? to hook me up on the majulah king that whiteout posted

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Rex

AnThonYo said:


> 2weeks and ill get my hands on the new gxw56bb
> 
> anyone from singapore here? to hook me up on the majulah king that whiteout posted
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Sold out Island-wide. Scalpers want USD 400, which is almost twice the normal BB. G-Shiok!


----------



## cirian75

just over 24hrs to go on mine for UK peeps

https://www.watchuseek.com/f130/fs-...ack-n-red-plus-spare-bezel-strap-3444050.html


----------



## cirian75

£102

well that sucked, should have listed the spare bezel n strap in a separate buy it now.


edit

and he's already paid :/

oh well.


----------



## r_o_b_d

*Re: The Return Of The King*

I have one of each, but mainly wear the atomic. Its LARGE and makes a presence!


----------



## joejaab

New original "Happy 51st Birthday Singapore"


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 171 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ------------------------ 9 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, WhiteOut SINGAPORE EDITION)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ---------------- 1 watch (Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 882 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(34 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arogle1stus

SIL Mark has the GWX56.
What's the penalty for B&E and swiping the watch?
Tried to Lo Ball him with an offer. He sez Not only
NO but Heck NO!!!! Shoot! He stole my daughter 
and I can't steal his watch? 

X Traindriver Art


----------



## b3nji23

Caught a GX-56BB-1DR today! :-d


----------



## cirian75

Well the buyer has done the feedback on my GX so that is mine off the list.

I'll see if I can get him to join WUS and post what is now his king here.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 236 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 171 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ------------------------ 9 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 882 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(34 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AnThonYo

All Hail to the King









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75

Saw those x3 on ebay in one listing, are they the same ones?


----------



## AnThonYo

nope. these are mine. just got them this morning... still waiting for my jdm bb

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 236 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 171 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 12 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[3])
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 885 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(34 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Harry Ireland

The King arrived today!























Cheers for adding me to the list, Piowa !


----------



## cirian75

ohhhhh, shiny


----------



## kmbijit

Do count me out, Piowa. 
I just sold mine on eBay. It was partly the negative display, and partly the size which was outrageously huge, even on my 7" wrists.


----------



## Phreddo

Guess I gotta weigh in, for now.










Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 235 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 173 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 12 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[3])
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 886 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(34 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AnThonYo

straight from the mailbox

jdm 56bb









Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## AnThonYo

The King at GFactory Seoul














Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Rex

AnThonYo said:


> All Hail to the King
> 
> View attachment 9023233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk





AnThonYo said:


> straight from the mailbox
> 
> jdm 56bb
> 
> View attachment 9089978
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk





AnThonYo said:


> The King at GFactory Seoul
> View attachment 9246890
> View attachment 9246898
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Mate.

That's a lot of black kings. Three GX BBs, GXW BB, and apparently you've had the black red. If I may ask, why so many? Did you flip some?


----------



## Piowa

888 !!!

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 236 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 173 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 13 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4])
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 888 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(34 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shadowjack

Add a 56-1A (red) to the list. Location Netherlands.

Unfortunately the previous owner thought it would be cool to 'enhance' some text and other features using a silver sharpie or something o|o|o|

Fortunately for me it was as good as new otherwise, and I got it real cheap.. I've seen used ones in worse condition than mine go for 5 or 6 times as much on the bay. The auction was hardly noticed because there was no 'GX-56' or 'King' in the title or description :-d , apparently the seller didn't exactly know what he was selling...

I also managed to get some of the 'DIY artwork' off without too much damage. Only another G-freak will notice anywayz and I plan to wear it, not display it in a museum b-)


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 173 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 13 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4])
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 25 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 889 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(34 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Semseddin

Mouse over image to zoom​







































Casio G-SHOCK GXW-56-1BJF
Hey fellow King owners,

I want to get GXW-56-1BJF but the prices like 225 usd is steep for me. Can anyone help with getting this watch for cheaper ? I am in Turkey and every online store have run out of stock for this watch.

Thanks.


----------



## joejaab

New MOD - GX56 (King of G-Shock)


----------



## Piowa

WOW, WOW, WOW ...

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 173 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 13 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4])
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 33 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 897 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(42 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tony Rex

Quick question. GX-56 band and bezel combo will fit a GXW-56 yes?


----------



## JohnQFord

Tony Rex said:


> Quick question. GX-56 band and bezel combo will fit a GXW-56 yes?


Yes.


----------



## Semseddin

Guys can you help me if this watch is original or knock off ?


----------



## Piowa

Fake. MO instead of MON (among other details)


----------



## babola

Semseddin said:


> Guys can you help me if this watch is original or knock off ?


Fake, for sure.
Many details are wrong, including the model's color scheme which was never released, MO is wrong as mentioned above, power/charge indicator is missing, buttons are wrong shape and position, shock absorbed bar text shouldn't be red and bezel text shouldn't be white, I could go on...


----------



## kevio

It almost looks like the module is from another square. I wouldn't be surprised if they shoehorned that module into the GXW-56 copy housing to cut costs.


----------



## craniotes

Just added this:


To these:


Long live the King!

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 173 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 14 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 33 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 898 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(42 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kmbijit

Semseddin said:


> Guys can you help me if this watch is original or knock off ?


Fake for sure, but that's surely a nice color, reminds me of the NV series. Any idea if the bezel and band would fit an original GX56?


----------



## kmbijit

Count me in on the 1B list, Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*Number 900 anyone?

*56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 174 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 14 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 33 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 899 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(42 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

My new MOD 3 Series - I urple_heart: KING


----------



## Piowa

*902 !!!

*56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 174 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 14 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 36 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 903 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(45 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rgarza8

Stealth King...newly acquired


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 174 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 15 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 36 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 903 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(45 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

Spacial 2 for My King of Thailand /\ /\


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 174 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 15 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 38 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 904 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(47 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kmbijit

Uh-Oh...where does this fit now, Piowa? (1B+KG3 mod)


----------



## Shadowjack

------ Does anyone know an affordable and reliable source for a new GX-56-1A bezel and band? I found a set at tiktox for a great price (40 euros including shipping!) but before I could order it went out of stock.

My GX-56 was 'customized' by previous owner, as in 'scratch all the letters with a silver marker' :-|:-|:-| , and even though I managed to undo quite a bit of the damage, the watch still looks ruined, at least for a purist like me :-( ----

*Edit: Never mind, I got one from tiktox*  ;-)


----------



## joejaab

Completed the project 50 Kings :blush:


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 174 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 15 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 907 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(50 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dwijaya

This Kong look big

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 175 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 15 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 43 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 908 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(50 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

#51st King ^^ (Violet King)


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 175 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 15 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch

Together 909 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

No. 51st. (Golden Red)


----------



## wapesa

Different perspective...


----------



## oldspice

Here's mine (again)!


----------



## oldspice

wapesa said:


> Different perspective...


Uhhh.... :think:


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 176 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 15 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 911 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## huwp

looks like I came round to desiring the King just in time - they seem to be becoming scarce (apart from the BB)?









It took me a while to see the appeal, but in the flesh this one has all the heft and swagger to hit the spot that, for me, my GW-5000 just misses. Hail the King!


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 15 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 912 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Jumpstat, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jumpstat

Good day to all,

I received my fifth King-G in the form of the GX56-BB1DR.









Unfortunately, it didn't come with the big can like its other peers and I noticed also the minimalist markings on the bezel unlike the others that i have.

Anyway I am happy and the all black theme looks the part 

Dear Piowa, appreciate if you could update the total counts for this new addition, Cheers |>

Thanks all.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 16 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 913 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kmbijit

Coincidence that I was wearing my (one and only) custom King today


----------



## tmmurphy

Hello!

I just recently bought this watch here from FinishLine:








The site says its a GX56BB-1CR and should be coming in on Thursday! I don't know if yall still care for photos but I could try and upload some when it comes. My only other G-Shocks are the red Mudman and some blue camo from their S-series... I'm nervous it might be too big for a woman's wrist. Fingers crossed it isn't _too_ big.


----------



## kevio

I have somewhat small wrists at 6.5" but they're fairly flat and wide but even then my BB felt too big at first. Eventually I got used to the size but it's really up to you and what you find acceptable. I've seen GA110s on girls that are about 5'3" and they looked fine. I'm not sure how those two watches compare in size but the GA110 doesn't look like a small watch. I'm sure you'll be fine but let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------- 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ----------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 17 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 914 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shadowjack

tmmurphy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just recently bought this watch here from FinishLine:
> 
> The site says its a GX56BB-1CR and should be coming in on Thursday! I don't know if yall still care for photos but I could try and upload some when it comes. My only other G-Shocks are the red Mudman and some blue camo from their S-series... I'm nervous it might be too big for a woman's wrist. Fingers crossed it isn't _too_ big.


The GX-56 is like twice as big as the S serie, my girlfriend has the blue camo S6900CF, the GX-56 was too big even for me so I sold it. That's 1 off the owners list, sorry 

Ps: I had the GX-56-1A, the black/red one.


----------



## tmmurphy

My watch came in! It is big... not too big for me, but my main issue is the way the buckle digs into the back of my wrist. Also it sits weird against the bone on the top of my wrist which isn't the most comfortable. I still have some time before my return period runs out so I'll see if it gets any better or I'll have to take it back... I really don't want to return it because I love the fact that it's solar. My last non-solar watch fogs up ever since I had to get the battery changed. Does anyone else have any recommendations for solar watches? I already have the Mudman...


----------



## BigChub

Just got my new beater off, LetGo, for 20 bucks.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 238 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 17 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 915 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shadowjack

Piowa said:


> 56-1A (red) ------------------------ 238 watches
> 56-1B (positive display) ------------ 177 watches
> 56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
> 56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
> 56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
> 56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
> 56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
> 56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 17 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy)
> 56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)
> 
> 
> 56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
> 56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
> 56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
> 56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
> 56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
> 56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
> 56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
> 56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
> 
> Together 915 Kings
> 
> *I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
> *Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
> Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
> "One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
> Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
> Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
> Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
> Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
> King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)
> 
> *Cheers, Piowa


You can take one GX-56-1A red off the list, I flipped mine, as stated in my previous post.


----------



## Shadowjack

tmmurphy said:


> My watch came in! It is big... not too big for me, but my main issue is the way the buckle digs into the back of my wrist. Also it sits weird against the bone on the top of my wrist which isn't the most comfortable. I still have some time before my return period runs out so I'll see if it gets any better or I'll have to take it back... I really don't want to return it because I love the fact that it's solar. My last non-solar watch fogs up ever since I had to get the battery changed. Does anyone else have any recommendations for solar watches? I already have the Mudman...


G-Steel series. They come in all flavors: normal, solar, solar/waveceptor, or Sky Cockpit series, although these really need a lot of sunlight.

I own the GW-A1100-1A and the G-Steel GST-W110D-1A, I love em both.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 237 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 136 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 17 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 914 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt

New resin on way for the orange to tidy her up a bit


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 238 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 18 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 917 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ocddave

Not sure, but I don't think I added myself to this list... GXW-56BB-1JF









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 238 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 19 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together 918 Kings

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

I will join the Kings Club in a few days. The black is ordered and on the way from GB to GER. Pics will follow 

One question before: Looking for a light brown Camo strap for the King. Any ideas for sources?


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

The King has landed. And it is awesome.


----------



## tap78

another one GX-56.... it's a really fantastic watch!


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 20 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch

Together *920 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## maximumsport

This has to count for something. Got a 56BB-1 but added the 56E-1 bezel. Just love how the black and blue looks with the blacked out screen.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 20 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *921 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Youngbro

Loving mine!


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 177 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 21 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *922 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Certified G

I don't think I'm on the list yet!


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 178 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 21 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *923 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Glockcubed

I am loving mine.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 178 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 22 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *924 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Braad

Hi Piowa, can you add me to the list please

I guess I'm part of this club now. I am waiting for a gxw-56-1bjf from Japan, which was _meant_ to be my first King, but during a perusal of the local Gumtree I found a gx-56bb locally for a good price. Snaffled that up this afternoon, not a big negative display guy but it's nice. I think my positive display will get more wrist time as I'm big on quick glances for time telling. Anyway, here's the gx-55bb.


----------



## arogle1stus

Tyler:
Whatta dumass I am.
I keep putting the wrong prefix before the King G
Should know proper prefix by now. SIL Mark has
one. GWX not GHX. 

Hoping to pick one up in 2018.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 178 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 23 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *925 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GaryK30

Please add my GX-56BB-1 to the count.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 178 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 24 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *926 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GaryK30 said:


> Please add my GX-56BB-1 to the count.
> 
> View attachment 12469087


Big congrats Gary Enjoy


----------



## Braad

The new beast has arrived! Joining the GX-56BB is this new GXW-56-1BJF

I'm absolutely loving it. After wearing the 56BB, the positive display is imo ridiculously easy to read. I also thought that the extra colours on the dial, strap and bezel would make it look cluttered or too big, but I feel it wears smaller than the 56BB on me. Weird, but I'm enjoying it


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 179 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 24 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *927 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wcannon32

Just paid on a classic 56-1A, I'll upload pics when it gets here to make it official.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braad

Hi Piowa, not sure if this is much of a mod, but I reversed the GX-56BB's display. The legibility of the GXW-56-1b was too good and in contrast the 56BB wouldn't have got much wrist time



[URL="http://


I removed the old polarizing film and mucked about (first time I've done this, I'm a bit of a child)




[URL="http://



[URL="http://


----------



## bncrpt

Newest King to my Castle lol finally scored the Black n Gold...

Cool mod braaad...I'll pick your brains about that I think! Lol


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 239 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 179 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 25 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Bncrpt)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *928 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## wcannon32

Not sure if I was added when I said I had one inbound. Forgot about reply but the King got here







in nice fashion with some eBay "broken use for parts, really it's solar it just needs charge" $20 steals. ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 240 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 179 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 137 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 106 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 75 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 61 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 52 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 25 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Bncrpt)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 2 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab)


56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *929 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## salimuk

gxw-56-1a
gxw-56-1b
gxw-56e
gx-56-4a
gxw-56kg
gx-56gb
gx-56dgk
gx-56bb
gx-56bb majulah
gx-56bb ns50














































13 kings in my collection now

double gx-56-4a
two customs bands and bezels


----------



## salimuk

more foto of gx-56bb ns50 (i think first in this thread)

gx-56bb ns50

фото из будущего





































best regards,
from Russia with Kings!


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 241 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 180 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 139 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 62 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 26 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Bncrpt, Salimuk)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 3 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 1 watch (Salimuk)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *942 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(13 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt

NS50 arrived today


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 241 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 180 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 139 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 62 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 26 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 3 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 2 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 44 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *943 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(51 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(13 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Braad

bncrpt said:


> View attachment 12482539
> 
> Newest King to my Castle lol finally scored the Black n Gold...
> 
> Cool mod braaad...I'll pick your brains about that I think! Lol


It was super easy to do, just needed some patience 
I used this guide to help me do it. But i found I only needed a small philips head screw driver, a stanley knife (box cutter), a few q-tips, a few soft tissues, a teaspoon of coconut oil and an equal amount of baking soda (also known as bicarbonate of soda - especially in the US), and some new polarizing film that is adhesive on one side (I bought a new polarizing film for an iPhone 4 for about $4 delivered off Ebay, and cut it accordingly)

*
To remove/place the module:*
- Take the band off (w/ screwdriver)
- Take backing plastic off (can come off/on without removing screws)
- Unscrew little screws on the side of the bezel (w/ screwdriver)
- Pull the bezel from either button side up and over the pushers underneath, once the bezel is over one side it can easily be removed from the case
- Unscrew the four philips head screws on the case back and then remove the caseback, ensuring you don't lose the rubber seal/gasket underneath 
- Remove the two rubber/plastic covers (remember which way/side/rotation they go back)
- Gently remove the module, you might need to gently pry at the buttons to help it. Nothing needs to be bent out of shape for it fall out

*To modify the polarization filter:*
- Using the knife (having a sharp blade with a point helps) get the tip underneath the polarizing films edge, and gentle work the blade under and then around the film until it has been completely separated from module screen. Try to NOT scratch the screen, but by all means ruin the polarizing film, it's junk anyway
- Once the module has no more polarizing film on it, mix equal parts coconut oil and bi-carb soda into a paste and use a q-tip to gently wipe off the remaining glue from the old film. I know its weird, but i tried it and it worked pretty well for me, all the glue/adhesive came off. If the glue is stubborn let the paste sit on it for a minute before wiping off.
- to get rid of the remaining paste I used a fresh q-tip for the bulk of the paste, then I gently used a few fresh tissues to wipe off the rest. Even the typical oil streaks were gone after a few extra wipes with clean tissue.
- Grab the sheet of NEW polarizing film and hold it over the clean module screen. Rotate the film and you'll see how it looks as a negative or positive screen depending on which angle the film is at. Remember whatever angle you want, as you'll use the old polarizing film as a template and cut your new sheet of film to correct size with the desired angle (and hence, desired screen colour).
- Ensure the module screen is clean and clear of dust, then peel the plastic off the adhesive side of the polarizing film and gently lay it down onto the module's screen. Ensure that it's aligned correctly and that there are no bubbles between the new film and the screen. I used a clean q-tip to help put some pressure as i laid down the film.
- Once the film is down properly, remove the protective layer from the polarizing film

To put the module back into the case, reverse the steps earlier. Ensure the module is in the correct the module is in the correct alignment, so when you look at it it is rotated the correct way.
Also, when placing the case back on, with the watch face down place the o-ring/seal/gasket into the slight groove in the case, and then gently place the case back directly on top. That groove in the case aligns the o-ring/seal/gasket so the case back evenly seals the watch.

.


----------



## joejaab

*Update my King's Collection = 68 Kings*
*Original Kings = 10 kings*
1 GXW56-1A (red) 
1 GXW56-1B (positive display)
1 GXW56-4 (orange)
1 GXW56GB-1 (golden)
1 GXW56KG-3 (army green)
1 G56DGK- 1 (violet)
1 GXW56E-1 (blue)
1 GXW56BB-1 (black)
1 GX56BB-1 (Singapore 51)
1 GX56BB-1 (NS50)

*And Mod King = 58 kings*


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 241 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 180 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 139 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 62 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 26 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 58 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *960 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(68 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(13 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

Disassembly KING ^^
#GX56DGK #kingofgshock #kingofgshockthailand #gxw56 #gx56 #joejaab


----------



## STavros78

Just got this.kindly count me in


----------



## joejaab

"How to take out the buckle of KING?" YouTube





(I'm sorry for my English.)


----------



## joejaab

How to take out the glass of KING (GX-56)? YouTube





(Thai version) ^^


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 242 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 180 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 139 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 62 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 26 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 58 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *961 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(68 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(13 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 13viathan

Got my GX-56BB. I call it "King Of Darkness"









Here it is with my beater GX56-1A. You can notice the wear on the screen due to sun's exposure from everyday use, but still strong!









(The GX56-1A has been posted here long ago but I forgot my password so I created a new one)

I noticed by feel that my GX56-1A is slightly heavier than my new GX56-BB (not really sure, maybe it's just me). Maybe it's from dirt and gunk stuck inside the bezel since I haven't cleaned it for almost 5 years.

Also, I remember someone asked here if the new GX56s are equipped with Alpha Gel and I'd like to ask the same question.
Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 242 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 180 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 139 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 62 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 27 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 58 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *962 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(68 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(13 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## salimuk

i got my second dgk.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 242 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 180 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 139 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 27 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 58 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *963 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(68 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## grinch_actual

Blackout.








Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Do we ever get to 1k?

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 242 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 180 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 139 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 28 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 58 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *964 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(68 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

#69 : GX56SLV-4 (MOD) - Supreme & LV


----------



## Piowa

Do we ever get to 1k?

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 242 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 180 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 139 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 28 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *965 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

The real owner of King ^^
#manbox #gx56dgk
#kingofgshockthailand #kingofgshock #gxw56 #gx56 #joejaab #modking


----------



## 13viathan

Got another 2 on my GX56 collection. The orange and the yellow atomic.

The red and the basic black are already listed. 
I'm starting to love the orange one!









Sent from my SM-N900L using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

GXW-pair










Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 243 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 182 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 140 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 28 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *969 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## andycg11

Newbie checking in  merry Christmas!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

now 3 kings for me


----------



## James142

Just now adding these.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Paul O

Seasons Greetings. I've had a GXW-56-1A since March 2016. Just taken possession of a GXW-56-1B as a Christmas present to myself.


----------



## Paul O

A pic if I've been successful........


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 184 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 140 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 31 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *977 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GeSte

Just added these


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 184 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 32 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *980 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Steelerswit

List update needed, I'm in blue zone with 3.

Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, but blue zone is for three blue Kings only. 8--))


----------



## Rhythm Machine

Mine says hi...

Got the BB as well, but haven't take a picture of it. Hahaha..









Sent from my LG-H845 using Tapatalk


----------



## GFSEA86

GeSte said:


> View attachment 12808677
> 
> 
> Just added these


Where is that clear orange resin from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 185 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 33 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom (1AER + 4ER) ----------------- 2 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *982 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jonese

Here's my GXW-56-1AJF with a positive display 3220 module from a GXW-56-1BJF watch. I prefer the positive display, but wanted the red accents.









I had bought polarized film to replace on the negative module, but decided I couldn't do a unblemished job at it. So I went this route instead.


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 185 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 76 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 33 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *983 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jskibo

Another GX56KG3 to the list


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 185 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 33 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *984 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tony Rex

I was gonna get a G-LIDE to go fishing, but got this instead. I got hooked by the bang per buck value and the cleaner CASIO logo (no "multiband6").

This one is my second king |>


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 185 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 34 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *985 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jdres

As of one hour ago, count me in !!









My first king....


----------



## Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 185 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 35 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *986 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ideal1978

jskibo said:


> Another GX56KG3 to the list
> 
> View attachment 12843843


 Are you interested in selling it? Or do you have any other GX 56 for sale?


----------



## acadian

you can add one more 56-1B to the list


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 186 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 35 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *987 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kenls

Just checking in to add my watch to the list, a GX-56BB-1


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Add me to the list GX-56BB also.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Isildur00

My very first G-shock after a long time since my teenagehood. All these years i always was in the watches game but my prefer was automatic watches specially hamiltons. Now I'm back in the g-shock game with the true king of gshocks :d.

Here is shots of my new King next to my lovely hamilton Belowzero. I prefer digitall G's so For the next step the New Rangeman is on my radar, but at the moment i think the price is too high!


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 186 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 36 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *988 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dvoiddeckbench

Hello everyone. 

I am from Singapore. Just joined this group while searching for the source for Jelly Case as it is really expensive (SGD50) in Singapore. Hope someone could share where do you all get the jelly case so I could mod my other G Shock at a fraction of a price!

I name my King the Pink Panther!


----------



## The Stalker

Add me to the list please Piowa. Just received this GXW-56BB today.


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 186 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 37 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *989 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Torvec

GXW-56BB Owner here. Anyone have any suggestions to put a different strap on it? Like one of those cloth Cordura straps. The strap is about the only thing I don't like about the watch.


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 186 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 38 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker, Torvec)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *990 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## S.L

This GXW-56BB arrived last week,


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 186 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 39 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker, Torvec, S.L.)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *991 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## javylsu

I’ve been looking for a GXW-56-1B, and it seems like the only reasonable prices are on eBay. Any suggestions on reputable sellers or other tips on tracking one down? Thanks everyone.


----------



## javylsu

Success using an eBay coupon from a few weeks ago! Piowa please put me down for my first King


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 187 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 39 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker, Torvec, S.L.)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *992 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arogle1stus

My SIL Mark owns the GWX56 "King of Gs".Black
Unfortunately I do not. His fave G of the 11 he owns.
I've tried to buy it from him and it's a no sale.
He has my daughter but wont sell it to me. Sez I am
Low Ballin him!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Steelerswit

arogle1stus said:


> My SIL Mark owns the GWX56 "King of Gs".Black
> Unfortunately I do not. His fave G of the 11 he owns.
> I've tried to buy it from him and it's a no sale.
> He has my daughter but wont sell it to me. Sez I am
> Low Ballin him!!
> 
> X Traindriver Art


if low ballin' him doesn't work, knee cap him and take it


----------



## Mac Raginmund

GX56BB-1
Reporting this big bad boy for the count!


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 187 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 40 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker, Torvec, S.L., Mac Raginmund )
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *993 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FarmeR57

Love my King...









count me in for the march to 1000


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 188 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 40 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker, Torvec, S.L., Mac Raginmund )
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 3 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *994 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## natrep

I had these hydrographically dipped by a company in the US.

They did an excellent job.


----------



## Piowa

1k aproaching

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 188 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 40 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker, Torvec, S.L., Mac Raginmund )
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 8 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *999 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt, Natrep *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ottovonn

natrep said:


> I had these hydrographically dipped by a company in the US.
> 
> They did an excellent job.
> View attachment 13178163


Those look sick!!!

I especially love the navy camo! Damn! How durable is the hydro coating on these?


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> Those look sick!!!
> 
> I especially love the navy camo! Damn! *How durable is the hydro coating* on these?


I had the same question. I think I prefer regular camo to digi camp, but those turned out great!


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> I had the same question. I think I prefer regular camo to digi camp, but those turned out great!


I did a little research. It seems the coating is commonly applied to firearms, but others have dipped watches like the Rangeman. It seems that it's a fairly durable coating depending on the process and materials used. Double dipping, apparently, is a good thing in this context.


----------



## acadian

Ottovonn said:


> I did a little research. It seems the coating is commonly applied to firearms, but others have dipped watches like the Rangeman. It seems that it's a fairly durable coating depending on the process and materials used. Double dipping, apparently, is a good thing in this context.


I have a good friend that does this professionally with his dad down in San Diego. I'm thinking of getting another bezel/band for my GXW-56 and get it dipped (or double dipped) )


----------



## Ottovonn

acadian said:


> I have a good friend that does this professionally with his dad down in San Diego. I'm thinking of getting another bezel/band for my GXW-56 and get it dipped (or double dipped) )


If you get your King bezel and strap dipped, let us know how it goes. The process if done professionally seems a little expensive. One company charges 100 bucks minimum for firearm dipping.

The Kings look really good with these custom bezels, which is good timing since I have a King coming as you already know :-d


----------



## arogle1stus

My SIL Mark just picked up the GWX56 King of G
I tried to buy it and he accused me of Lo Balling!
He got my daughter, but won't sell his 56. That's
ingratitude IMO!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## javylsu

Poor @arogle1stus;... He's been after his son-in-law's King forever! :-d


----------



## Ottovonn

The return of the King! I wanted the big guy back in the collection, especially since I'm more used to wearing big watches like the GPR Rangeman. Feels comfy on the wrist and would make a good alternative to my GW-5000 for the gym, for when I feel badass! Thanks fellow WUS-goer for selling it to me. You know who you are.


----------



## Piowa

1000

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 246 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 188 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 141 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 107 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 77 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 63 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 53 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 41 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker, Torvec, S.L., Mac Raginmund, Ottovonn )
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 3 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab)



56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 59 watches
56 custom camo ------------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 8 watches
56 custom King of Bling ------------------ 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD --------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ----------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ----------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch

Together *1000 Kings*

*I am just speechless* - Joejaab *(69 watches)*
*Just insane - *Bom Pornchai* (16 watches)
**Crazy King - *Salimuk *(14 watches)**
Chuck King Norris - *Aalif911 *(10 watches)**
"One too much" King - *EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors* (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - *slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz* (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - *JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus *(6 watches)
Duke of Kings - *Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt, Natrep *(5 watches)
Prince of Kings - *Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan *(4 watches)
King of Blue - *Joakim Agren* (3 watches)

*Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joejaab

Hyper color King ^0^


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Not sure if this is still going, but I will bring the count back to life.


----------



## Manstrom

GXW-56BB-1JF


----------



## Hammermountain

It took a while to get used to this guy, but now I totally love it. Doesn't feel too big (though I've gotten a few "dude what is that watch?? It's huuuge"), and has a certain Arnold-feel to it. In a good way.


----------



## sticky

Here's my 56 all ready to be counted.


----------



## Zibi8

Hello everyone.
I'm new here ,my English is really poor but ... I love "G" especially "KING's" 😉


----------



## d2mac

Welcome to the forum!
Very nice collection you have there! 



Zibi8 said:


> Hello everyone.
> I'm new here ,my English is really poor but ... I love "G" especially "KING's" &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Zibi8

Thanks.
My best custom ...


----------



## javylsu

Forgot to add this GXW that arrived last week...


----------



## gruntmedik




----------



## Asphaltman

GXW


----------



## rmeron

http://https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-56BB-Blackout-Watches-Black/dp/B01GR7MF4S
Just got this from Amazon. With tx and next day delivery came to $120.00 US


----------



## jovani

CASIO KING


----------



## rmeron

https://www.amazon.com/G-Shock-GX-56BB-Blackout-Watches-Black/dp/B01GR7MF4S
I'll try again. Got this from Amazon.
I'l get real pics down the road.


----------



## Zibi8

King's 😉


----------



## rmeron

GaryK30 said:


> Please add my GX-56BB-1 to the count.
> 
> View attachment 12469087


Finally a BB. Was wondering if this was a not so popular model.


----------



## GaryK30

rmeron said:


> Finally a BB. Was wondering if this was a not so popular model.


I think it got more popular when Casio released it in the U.S. in 2016 and then later Amazon and eBay started selling it for just over $100.

https://www.g-central.com/g-shock-gx-56bb-1-gx-56-returns-with-stealth-king/


----------



## rmeron

jumpstat said:


> Good day to all,
> 
> I received my fifth King-G in the form of the GX56-BB1DR.
> 
> View attachment 11339554
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, it didn't come with the big can like its other peers and I noticed also the minimalist markings on the bezel unlike the others that i have.
> 
> Anyway I am happy and the all black theme looks the part
> 
> Dear Piowa, appreciate if you could update the total counts for this new addition, Cheers |>
> 
> Thanks all.


Finally, A GX-56BB-1DR. I have got the same and love it. I will get pics up soon. I have trouble with computers and camera's


----------



## rmeron

I don't know if it's to late, I know this is an old thread but here are some shots of my new GX-56BB-1DR
piowa, Would you please add me to the 56 count.


----------



## Zibi8

Welcome home 🙂


----------



## Adam020

Bought the GXW-56-1BJF from EBay (seller: dutyzerostore):










And I also bought the GXW-56KG3 band and bezel set on TikTox to mod this model:










Real pictures will follow next year


----------



## Zibi8

GX56-BB from WS now is under £60. 😉


----------



## filcord

This bird came to roost









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshocked_extreme

Hello King of G Lovers

Dont post regularly on here but im an old member - read and learn a lot from fellow enthusiasts

Here are my 5 kings i have in the order i bought them - badly addicted to kings and more are coming soon.

1. GX56 KG (Olive)
2. GX56 GB (Gold Black)
3. GX56-4 (Orange)
4. GX56BB (Black)
5. GX56BB NS50 (Singapore 50th National Service Limited Edition)

C






oming soon (Santa was a little late)
1. GX56BB Gorillaz Russel 
2. GX56BB Majulah Singapore Edition

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Zibi8

KING's family 👑👑👑


----------



## Adam020

Count me in guys









GXW-56

Olive bezel and strap will come also a.s.a.p.


----------



## salimuk

+russel's g-shock


----------



## jovani




----------



## arogle1stus

Tyler Durden:
I pestered the beejeebers outta my SIL Mark to sell me his GXW56 King o Gs. 
On N Y Eve he txts me offering the GXW56 Free Gratis. Whatta guy.
He got a new GX56bb for christmas and was in a generous mood. If hadn't
gifted he GXW I would've gotten the GX56.I have 8 G's that are solar and
MB6 or WaveCeptor.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Adam020

And with the Olive bezel and strap:


----------



## Hammermountain

Adam020 said:


> And with the Olive bezel and strap:


Dude that's awesome!


----------



## Adam020

Hammermountain said:


> Dude that's awesome!


Thanks Hammermountain, it also one of my favourite G-Shock


----------



## Dxnnis

GX-56BB-1ER
Better late than never


----------



## rmeron

Here is my GXW56 in red


----------



## salimuk

gx-56 at Nordkapp, Norway


----------



## salimuk

got the last one


----------



## Tiribos

My GXW-56 with their great little sister GW-M5610BB


----------



## G-Drive

HUGE difference :-!


----------



## Rocat

After all these years I finally purchased a King.


----------



## London006

My Gold King









I also have a BB King.

I love them both :-!


----------



## Maddog1970

My atomic king.....


----------



## salimuk

got majulah collaboration of this year


----------



## salimuk

I'll try to continue like Piowa

56-1A (red) ------------------------ 250 watches
56-1B (positive display) ------------ 200 watches
56-4 (orange) ---------------------- 144 watches
56GB-1 (golden) -------------------- 108 watches
56KG-3 (army green) ---------------- 79 watches
56DGK- 1 (violet) -------------------- 66 watches
56E-1 (blue) ------------------------- 56 watches
56BB-1 (black) ----------------------- 49 watches (JSM9872, Jarod99, Spyharpy, Mizatt77, Deepsea_dweller, MizerableXIII, Sherhan, Time4Playnow, B3nji23, AnThonYO[4], Craniotes, Rgarza8, Jumpstat, Tmmurphy, Bncrpt, Ocddave, Stevens_Airplane, Youngbro, Glockcubed, Braad, GaryK30, Salimuk, 13viathan, Grinch_actual, Andycg11, Steelerswit, James142, GeSte, Rhythm Machine, Tony Rex, Jdres, Isildur00, The Stalker, Torvec, S.L., Mac Raginmund, Ottovonn, Mr.Jones82, Manstrom, Zibi8, rmeron, filcord, gshocked_extreme, Dxnnis, Tiribos)
56BB-1 (Singapore 51) ----------------- 4 watches (WhiteOut, Joejaab, Salimuk, Joejaab, Zibi8,)
56BB-1 (NS50) ------------------------- 4 watches (Salimuk, Bncrpt, Joejaab, Zibi8, gshocked_extreme)
56BBGRLR-1 (Gorillaz) ------------------2 watches (Zibi8, salimuk)
56SLG-1 (SHICHI-FUKU-JIN) -----------1 watch (salimuk)
56BB-1 (Singapore 54 Sam Lo) --------1 watch (salimuk)

56 Joejaab Mods ----------------------- 69 watches
56 custom camo ----------------------- 4 watches
56 custom ------------------------------ 10 watches
56 custom King of Bling --------------- 2 watches
56 digital dawn MOD ------------------- 1 watch
56 King Kong Mod ---------------------- 1 watch
56 DaHood ------------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) ---------------------- 1 watch
56 custom GOLD ------------------------ 1 watch
56 custom (BB+1E) --------------------- 1 watch
56 custom (1B+4) -----------------------1 watch

Together 1056 Kings

I am just speechless - Joejaab (79 watches)
Crazy King - Salimuk (22 watches)
Just insane - Bom Pornchai (16 watches)
Awesome King - Zibi8 (14 waches)
Chuck King Norris - Aalif911 (10 watches)
"One too much" King - EasternMikey, Quietstorm141, KillaSkill, Jarod99, Jeremiah_G, Sjors (8 watches)
Kings of Kings - slicksouljah, boomslice, ad33lak, Nardcore, dhodesign, AKB and Simonal, Alphafiz, Fazz Fazz (7 watches)
Vicerois of Kings - JohnnyBravus, MigualAyako, 2thfixr, Vade_R, AnThonYo, Dus (6 watches)
Duke of Kings - Desire68, Olyeller68, Matachana, Aryarewardhana, Spyharpy, AnThonYO, Jumpstat, Bncrpt, Natrep, gshocked_extreme (5 watches)
Prince of Kings - Yankeexpress, Crisek, Time4Playnow, 13viathan (4 watches)
King of Blue - Joakim Agren (3 watches)

Cheers, salimuk

p.s. sorry, if i lost anybody


----------



## Dxnnis

salimuk said:


> got majulah collaboration of this year


Love those straps


----------



## Rocat

Any one heard from Piowa? March was the last time he posted.


----------



## canonite

Dxnnis said:


> Love those straps


the lion's head is the alternative national symbol of Singapore (being the "Lion City" or "Singapura"). As with any national symbol, it's use is regulated by certain guidelines, though as an alternative symbol, it is not as strict like the national flag or state crest (our nation's coat of arms).

anyway... +1 to the count.. got me a GXW-56-1A


----------



## ven

Had this around 6 months or so, imported from Japan. Wears very comfortable and light, great visibility (easy on the reading the time eye). Sure a chunk though.........just how i like a watch.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

ven said:


> Had this around 6 months or so, imported from Japan. Wears very comfortable and light, great visibility (easy on the reading the time eye). Sure a chunk though.........just how i like a watch.
> View attachment 14623033


Nice! My favorite touch is the bead blasted buckle and tang. I have some other rugged G Shocks that have polished buckles and tangs, so I really appreciated that the King got it right.


----------



## ven

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice! My favorite touch is the bead blasted buckle and tang. I have some other rugged G Shocks that have polished buckles and tangs, so I really appreciated that the King got it right.


Agree Mr Jones, not over keen on polished(read blingy) buckles, given the choice i would have all G's blasted or a dull tone. I also like the kings green back light, in fact......there is not really anything i dont like


----------



## canonite

think i'm getting old .. i have 2 other neg displays (albeit small neg displays; gulfmaster and mudmaster), but i seem to be having issue with seeing the lower part of the king, where the battery level is located.. only in right lighting and angle, i can see it without issue, else, i have problem focusing..


----------



## Semseddin

*Scored my final king g-shock at last. It is a GX-56SLG-1 DAIKOKUTEN limited edition.*


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Mines taken quite a beating as a military watch but still keeps ticking. I've taken it on two deployments in Afghanistan and have it for about 9yrs! It's a little worn with chips and gouges on the bezel, and the paints coming off the lettering but! she's still got a lot off life in the old girl yet...









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Semseddin said:


> *Scored my final king g-shock at last. It is a GX-56SLG-1 DAIKOKUTEN limited edition.*


Give it to me NOW!!! 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Dxnnis said:


> Love those straps


Do the straps still come with that awesome buckle?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Do the straps still come with that awesome buckle?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Sorry not sure but would have thought so


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Dxnnis said:


> Sorry not sure but would have thought so


Thanks! The GX-56 buckle is the best on any G

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Have to agree, love the looks for sure @coltpeacemaker041


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Man I don't know why but I like this 56! But it seems to be as rare as rocking horse sh$#. I'm pretty sure I know two G-Shock members that will have it









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Nothing wrong with a bit of colour


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

OK here's two more I found that I think look amazing! More purple/blue









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## salimuk




----------



## Dxnnis

salimuk said:


> View attachment 15011239


WOW


----------



## babyivan

GXW-56-1AJF

My first King 









_"boys support boys"_


----------



## Braad

I started a new job a few months ago, and my GXW-56 is in its element. I work in both sewer mains and water mains. 

The pictures below are just from a job the other day, where I was in that hole, soaked with mud and clay, where the king with its special one piece bezel/buttons combo comes to the fore. I get home, give it a gentle brush in the shower with a nail brush and it looks good ready for the next day


----------



## Speedsterescu

My only King - stealthy black GX56









Trimis de pe al meu POT-LX1 folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Sam7777

This guy haven't had much wrist time it deserved but still lovely to stare at.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Sam7777 said:


> This guy haven't had much wrist time it deserved but still lovely to stare at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice mod


----------



## Sam7777

Dxnnis said:


> Nice mod


Thanks! The hardest of em all due to the stubborn leftover glue residue. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

Was that also using the tint stuff from the auto shop like the green square you shown elsewhere? You must have changed polarising filter as well to get the positive first I assume?


----------



## Sam7777

Dxnnis said:


> Was that also using the tint stuff from the auto shop like the green square you shown elsewhere? You must have changed polarising filter as well to get the positive first I assume?


That's right. Changed to positive and added the tint on top of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Here's my GX-56 in black and gold!


----------



## thomastoyota7168

I had considered the all black model previuosly.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

salimuk said:


> View attachment 15011239


Where did you get that case buddy?


----------



## Victorv

Here is mine


----------



## salimuk

got my gx-56sgz


----------



## salimuk

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Where did you get that case buddy?


it's pelicases









Pelican Products (@pelican) • Instagram photos and videos


193K Followers, 623 Following, 1,430 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Pelican Products (@pelican)




instagram.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

T


salimuk said:


> got my gx-56sgz
> 
> View attachment 15655080
> 
> 
> View attachment 15655082
> 
> 
> View attachment 15655083
> 
> 
> View attachment 15655084


Stunning looking GX mate!


----------



## Jomarr

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t minus

My GX-56BB that is just over 2 years old. It has led an easy life so far.


----------



## Dwijaya

Long live the king


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

Long live the King!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.linn70

Lazy Monday w/ the King!


----------

